#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-11
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> hello everyone
<nigelb> dpm: hey, did you see my mail?
<nigelb> we don't have confirmed IRC nicks for 2 people I think
<nigelb> hi dholbach :)
<dpm> hi nigelb, let me read it now. Who are the people we don't have nicks for?
<nigelb> dpm: the person from nokia and... erm let me check again
<nigelb> dpm: aha, and https://launchpad.net/~jose-exposito89
<dpm> nigelb, ok. I'll ask them. They are not usually on IRC, and I'm not even sure they've got a usual nickname, that's why
<nigelb> dpm: Yeah, I thought so :) We'd want the nicknames for classbot
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, I'll ask them. Luckily they're not running sessions today yet :)
<nigelb> dpm: Yeah, that's why I was sort of relaxed and filled in TBD.
<nigelb> I'll be around tonight mostly if you need help :)
<dpm> nigelb, awesome, thanks!
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: heey :)
<kim0> dholbach: dpm o/ hey folks
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> heya kim0!
<kim0> hmm .. someone has proposed a branch for merging into my code, I "approved" the review already. What else do I need to do to merge the code into trunk
<nigelb> pull his branch inside your branch and push
<nigelb> you'll have to use bzr though, can't be done from lp
<kim0> oh that's too manual :)
<kim0> okie
<kim0> thanks that worked
<nigelb> :)
<daker> hey kim0
<daker> just fixed bug 736113
<kim0> daker: hey man
 * kim0 kicks the bot
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cloud-portal/+bug/736113
 * nigelb searches for the bot...
<nigelb> daker: pad.lv/736113 ;)
<daker> ah yes ツ
<daker> kim0, can you create an RT ticket ?
<kim0> daker: awesome .. why is it marked on last line as invalid though
<daker> the ubuntu-website-content project is related to the ubuntu.com content not *.u.c
<daker> nigelb, why .lv ?
<kim0> pad love :)
<kim0> nigelb: mm how do I get the nice graphics with branches being merged and stuff :)
<kim0> daker: IS ticket opened .. Thanks man
<kim0> ticket #45205
<daker> nop
<kim0> I wonder if non canonical people can open IS tickets ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> just mail rt at ubuntu dot com
<nigelb> daker: no idea, that's what the lp team got :)
<nigelb> ahh, pad love :)
<daker> ok
<nigelb> kim0: graphics where?
<kim0> nigelb: like on https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/mapuntu/trunk .. there is not branch graphics
<kim0> which on https://launchpad.net/unity there is
<daker> kim0, https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=45205 <= "Could not load ticket 45205"
<kim0> Anyone interested in relaunching maps.ubuntu.com to be hyper useful (imagine a global maps about team locations, events, markers with an api) ..etc
<kim0> If so check out the great stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mapuntu/API .. join the conversation
<kim0> I should blog about this today
<kim0> daker: I kinda hate anything with rt in the name .. so :)
<daker> kim0, are you sure its 45205
<daker> ?
<nigelb> kim0: looking
<kim0> daker: I might have filed it on the canonical rt not ubuntu's
<nigelb> kim0: I didn't get what you meant by branch graphics
<kim0> nigelb: at the unity page .. can you see the yellow area with branches ..etc
<nigelb> kim0: no :(
<kim0> nigelb: sorry my fault :) it's not yellow
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> nigelb: Talking about "Series and milestones"
<nigelb> hah
<kim0> and I guess there isnt any, coz I'd have to set some milestones first
<nigelb> kim0: aha, I'm fairly sure you can set milestones and assign branches for it etc
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man :) sorry for the unclear wording :)
<nigelb> kim0: np :)
<doctormo> Morning nigelb,
<dpm> hey all, may I ask you for some help promting UADW? I could do with some RT'ing http://twitter.com/dplanella/status/57402905745047552 / http://identi.ca/notice/70815657
<dpm> (*promoting, I meant)
<nigelb> hey doctormo
<doctormo> dpm: User Advancement Day Week?
<doctormo> And er, request ticketing?
 * nigelb kicks doctormo 
<doctormo> nigelb: We should play another game of Westnoth at some point
<nigelb> Yeah
<doctormo> nigelb: Let me know what times of the day you're normally available to do that, maybe we can set up one of those pleia2 time-charts she uses for meetings.
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> the problem with me is that I don't have a fixed time for sleeping and waking up
<akgraner> nigelb, that no fixed time thing will kill ya...:-P
 * akgraner mumbles something about a pot and kettle ;-)
<mhall119> kids at least give you a fixed time for waking up
<Pendulum> akgraner: did you sleep this weekend?
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'll say yes ;-) and imply that it means I got a lot of sleep...
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> that I don't believe :P
<akgraner> mhall119, yep, though I am thinking mine are teenagers now they should in theory be able to get themselves up and out the door...however, mommy guilt kicks in and I can't help it - I have to get up with them...
<akgraner> Pendulum, nah I got more than I usual :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: I remember being a teenager....I'd sleep in past school time if allowed
<akgraner> mhall119, hehe
<akgraner> Funny thing..a friend of mine who is a die hard mac user, not reformed like me, was reading an article I had written in Linux Pro then said, yeah but you aren't aren't a professional til you've been interviewed by Leo (Laporte).  Talk to me after you've made it to one of his podcasts...I died laughing and sent him a link
<akgraner> He then says - ok maybe there is something to this Ubuntu thing then
<akgraner> however he then turns to Pete and says, "you gotta a CD of this thing handy"  (I mumbled a few words to them both) but at least he is looking into trying it...
<mhall119> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> Pete said, "Dude I download what I want - talk to Amber she *always* has a cd stashed somewhere..."
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> Michelle tends to have them in her car
<mhall119> I've mostly gone to USB nowadays
<mhall119> I had a box of left-over 10.04 CDs, for ubuntu, kubuntu and server, I dropped them off at my old office my last day of work
<duanedesign> popey: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-create-screencast-in-gnome-3.html
<akgraner> mhall119, I only keep one or two CD's on hand (in my computer bag, purse or car) at any given time but if you were to look in my computer bag there are more than an handful of USB sticks....
<doctormo> CDs are still quite useful, since buying memory sticks and giving them out is still too pricey. $1 each for CDs is a good deal.
<doctormo> akgraner: I lol'ed at your adventure with the mac user.
<akgraner> doctormo, that's a day in my life - I have crazy adventures/conversations like this all the time..Pete asked me to stop wearing an Ubuntu T-shirt when we travel b/c I talk to too many people in the airports
<doctormo> akgraner: Aren't they always fascinating to talk to though?
<doctormo> My wife is scared to bring anyone to the apartment for drinks, since she knows they'll go home with either a full install or a CD and a brainf ull of advocacy.
<akgraner> of course...however Pete is how do I say this, not always the most social being on the earth to total strangers...
<duanedesign> akgraner: i get that a lot using my laptop at the airport with all its Ubuntu stickers
<akgraner> My kids warn their friends with the following Public Service announcement: "Do not mention computers, don't go into their offices, and don't ask what they do"
<akgraner> duanedesign, yep - gotta luv stickers :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: I guess I will get that in 16 years time from my sprog.
<nigelb> akgraner: pot, kettle :p
<akgraner> nigelb, I know right :-)
<Pendulum> doctormo: just want to point out that it's App Developer Week not Developer Week (2 different things with very similar names)
<doctormo> Pendulum: Ah damn, well I guess I'm just going to call them _both_ developer weeks. Kind ofs.
<Pendulum> :)
<doctormo> What is the other developer week for?
<nigelb> ubuntu development
<Pendulum> the other one is more general developing ubuntu
<Pendulum> this one is developing apps for ubuntu
<nigelb> one is devloping ubuntu itself
<doctormo> Maybe we should brand that one System Developer Week
<nigelb> one is developing on ubuntu (apps)
<doctormo> or Distro Developer Week
<doctormo> I think my message was generic enough that folk will check out the schedule and make their minds up from there.
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I just wanted to make sure you knew it wasn't the same thing (becuase I think it's confusing anyway)
<akgraner> one is for using ubuntu as the development platform and the other is for developing Ubuntu, is how I explain it to people...
<Pendulum> akgraner: I think it's just the names that make it confusing
<akgraner> I was just about to say that...
<akgraner> then I just send people to the wiki pages
<Pendulum> App Developer Week was originally Opportunistic Developer Week, right?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> but even that confused people
<Pendulum> yeah
<akgraner> people are destined to be confused beings :-)
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> we can just help them out
<Pendulum> especially on Monday mornings :P
<doctormo> akgraner: A-Men!
<nigelb> oh man, that needs to be quoted on something
<nigelb> we need an ubuntu quote db
<paultag> there was one at some point
<paultag> but it kinda flopped :)
<Pendulum> paultag: we won 2 games! I am far too excited about this :P
<nigelb> something like 'words of wisdom from akgraner'
<akgraner> Pendulum, especially on Monday mornings - it's win-win in the confusion time continuum
<paultag> apparently we're not as funny as other IRC going folks
<paultag> Pendulum: against the *YANKEES*!!!!
<Pendulum> I know!
<paultag> God, I hate new york!
 * paultag hugs Pendulum 
<Pendulum> Apparently what we needed was the Yankees in Boston :)
<paultag> duh :)
<nigelb> dammit, we need #ubuntu-community-red-soxs
<paultag> hehehe
<Pendulum> s/soxs/sox
<paultag> go sox!
<Pendulum> :D
<nigelb> argh, extra s
<paultag> Anyone here have a BSD Machine?
<Pendulum> I might try to get tickets for Patriots Day
<Pendulum> they still had them when I checked Saturday
<paultag> Pendulum: yeah?
<paultag> go for it, dude! :)
<Pendulum> I don't want to go to a night game because it's a 2-hour drive home
<nigelb> paultag: I thought you were the BSD guy
<Pendulum> (otherwise I'd have gotten tickets for this week)
<nigelb> paultag: mozilla has http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/ btw
<paultag> nigelb: god no, I don't like it :)
<paultag> Pendulum: yeah, for sure
<paultag> nigelb: haha
<nigelb> this is my /very/ favorite http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/5303
<nigelb> find people to eat... ;)
<paultag> nigelb: top rated :)
<akgraner> nigelb, "words of wisdom from akgraner" sounds like an oxymoron to me...just sayin' :-P
<paultag> but seriously, anyone have a BSD machine? I need to see if printf("foo %zu", bar); will work, given bar = size_t integer
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<nigelb> paultag: vm vm vm vm vm ;)
<nigelb> akgraner: The only oxymoron I've heard of is Microsoft Works ;)
<paultag> nigelb: I'm at my uni, and my home internet died so fast
<paultag> nigelb: the modem started resetting it's self on loop
<paultag> nigelb: so as soon as it's back up, it faults and reboots
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> so I don't have internets right now at the house
<nigelb> sounds like your modem :P
<nigelb> for all we know, you rewrote the firmware for it :P
<paultag> and T-W wants me to "diagnose my net connection with my mac or pc computer connected to the router on cat5"
<akgraner> grr - time to get ready for work..bbiab :-)
<paultag> akgraner: cheerio!
<paultag> You know, they need an ISP for people who can prove they are technical
<paultag> and just put in support tickets
<kim0> Hey folks, can I get RT on this please https://twitter.com/#!/ak_kim0/status/57421765927895040 .. Thanks :)
<mhall119> paultag: I hate having to "troubleshoot" with the cable company
<paultag> I don't want to spend 2 hours debugging an issue I already damn well understand
<paultag> mhall119: it sucks
<mhall119> paultag: I usually lie
<nigelb> mhall119: "Can you do $foo" "Yes, still doesn't work"
<paultag> kim0: done
<kim0> woohoo thanks
<paultag> mhall119: it sucks so much
<paultag> I don't know why I have to do the "dance" to get a new bit of hardware
<paultag> kim0: np :)
<mhall119> nigelb: more like they tell me to do something in windows, I do the Linux equiv, and tell them the answer
<nigelb> mhall119: Ahhh. Nice.
<nigelb> mhall119: There are those of us that don't know it.
<nigelb> mhall119: We should document it!
<mhall119> nigelb: probably
<JanC> mhall119: it's not always obvious to know the linux equivalent of course
<nigelb> like there is that thing to set it in TCP/IP settings
<mhall119> I sometimes just ask them to skip to step where they ask for the information
<Pendulum> paultag: I once spent 45 minutes with TW doing that dance. Just for them to agree with  me on the issue. And I'm not even that geek!
<paultag> Pendulum: so frustrating!
<paultag> My modem is from 2006
<mhall119> I don't need 10 steps to tell me how to find my IP address, I know my damned IP address, just ask me for it
<paultag> there's a really good chance it's broken by now
<nigelb> mhall119: +100000
<paultag> that alone should get me a new modem
<Pendulum> and then I think it took them most of a week to come fix it
<Pendulum> (this was a less than 6month old modem at the time)
<paultag> Pendulum: T-W is really not very friendly to the users
<mhall119> paultag: open it up, short circuit stuff until you seem smoke, then call them back and say it's not turning on anymore
<paultag> mhall119: ...
<paultag> mhall119: that's actually brilliant
<doctormo> http://imagebin.org/147603
<Pendulum> paultag: I have yet to find a cable (or really any ISP) that is
<paultag> mhall119: um those little blinky things are not doing anything
<paultag> Pendulum: it's so lame.
<mhall119> doctormo: ah ha hah ha
<nigelb> doctormo: hahah, good one
<paultag> hahahah doctormo
<nigelb> Gawd he's fast :)
<Pendulum> when I was in NYC it was TW or DSL and the DSL people couldn't get their acts together to actually show up to install so I gave up
<nigelb> What's TW?
<Pendulum> well or Verizon (non-fios), but we had so many Verizon issues at work that I wasn't going near them
<Pendulum> nigelb: Time Warner. A big cable company in the US
<JanC> there are some smaller ISPs that are okay, but they are often business ISPs and a lot more expensive than a consumer ISP...
<nigelb> Ahh, that TW
<mhall119> Verizon always sends a CD of software you need to install to "Activate" your connection, but I swear it's just a Java program that sends Windows to use DHCP, then installs 200MB of crap
<paultag> OK, got to run to class! :)
<paultag> much love, ya'll
<doctormo> nigelb: I have to slow down to teach inkscape ;-) I get complaints about the speed.
<Pendulum> The first 6 months I was working in NYC, our net went down at least once a month
<Pendulum> (at work)
<Pendulum> Verizon was useless
<Pendulum> so I vowed to stay the hell away
<mhall119> yeah, we tried FiOS for a few months, nothing but trouble
<nigelb> My ISP hates doctormo :(
<Pendulum> we used to measure how bad customer service things were based on whether the bookeeper would rather call them or Verizon
<doctormo> nigelb: Or your entire country, and it's not me, they hate Verizon's home ip-address block.
<JanC> mhall119: that activation tool probably also resets the internet settings on every boot, causing all sorts of problems when people change ISP ?  :p
<mhall119> JanC: I don't recall it doing that
<duanedesign> 621\\\\\/5
<duanedesign> ugh
<mhall119> I do recall it requiring some ancient version of MS Java though
<JanC> mhall119: well, that's one thing they did better than 1 IPS did over here...  :P
<mhall119> wouldn't run on Sun's JVM
<JanC> ISP
<mhall119> JanC: yeah, that doesn't sound quite legal
<Pendulum> speaking of Verizon fuck-ups. In an e-mail from my uncle (he's a Windows Server engineer) about a job he did on Friday: The T1 internet connection wouldn't connect, (Verizon had disconnected the Smart Jack when they went in to install the phones);
<mhall119> we had rumors of Verizon cutting the phone lines when they installed FiOS around here, so you couldn't go back
<mhall119> I'm not sure if that actually happened though
<doctormo> mhall119: Might be a shadow cultural queue
<doctormo> Not actuall policy, just hinted at the right thing to do(tm)
<Pendulum> part of the problem with DSL in NYC was all the lines were owned by Verizon
<Pendulum> so no matter your provider, you were going to have to deal with Verizon somewhere down the line
<Pendulum> TW at least installed quickly and actually other than the one night of frustration, treated me fairly well
<JanC> mhall119: the "feature" was added because some people messed around with Windows settings and broke their setup that way, so this would fix it with a simpel reboot--of course they never thought about long-term consequences, or the fact that most consumers wouldn't think to uninstall it before switching ISPs...
<Pendulum> they even came and installed on a Saturday (which I've never gotten any other ISP to do)
<doctormo> Pendulum: Actually network infrastructure monopoly is an interesting subject on socialist governmental policy debate.
<JanC> ISPs do installs themselves?
<JanC> installs are all done by subcontractors here...
<JanC> and the cheaper the subcontractor the better
<doctormo> The theory goes that the actual wires should be chartered non-profit organisation in charge of running the network. Then any service company can run a service on top of that infrastructure.
<doctormo> Same thing for fiber as it is for cell-phone towers, municipal wifi, water pipes, power lines, you name it.
<Pendulum> JanC: if they're subcontractors, they're wearing uniforms from the ISP
<doctormo> service companies obviously pay the network org the at costs for running the thing.
<Pendulum> at least that's been my experience with ISPs in CT and NY
<JanC> Pendulum: well, they did in the past, but nowadays they only have a cap or a t-shirt sometimes, and a small sticker on their van--all to make them cheaper I guess  ;)
<doctormo> Political economic theory: even less popular IRC topics have been known, but not in the wild.
<Pendulum> JanC: TW I think it was just a shirt (usually a polo shirt) and regulated colour for the trousers, but Cox (which is what my parents have) I think has a full uniform
<Pendulum> doctormo: I could see how that would benefit customers in some ways, but not in others
<Pendulum> I would be interested to see how it effects cost to the consumer
<doctormo> All you need is a fluorescent vest, tool box, fake id and cast iron balls and most people will trust you enough to mess about with their building's wires.
<JanC> doctormo: I would love to see a truly independent network operator
<doctormo> Pendulum, JanC: British powerlines are an interesting case study, since they operate a high demand, critical system. While maintaining constant supply and a market trading floor for for-profit power generators and electricity service providers who buy the power and resell it to customers.
<doctormo> The LLU roll-out has been very successful in the UK too, at least as far as decoupling British Telecom (BT) from owning both the ADSL infrastructure and operating the reseller service market.
<doctormo> To be honest, BT should have never have been allowed to operate both service and infrastructure. It was a bad mistake, as bad as how Bell was broken up in the USA.
<JanC> in Belgium it's still 1 company owning the telephony network and being the largest ISP on it  :-(
<JanC> and because the government owns about 50% of it, it's sort of a cash cow that many politicians don't want to slaughter...  :-(
<doctormo> JanC: Ah yes, governments using infrastructure as money boxes, they tried that rubbish with the Royal Mail too.
<doctormo> Hence why Terry Pratchett's "Going Postal" is so critical of the practice.
 * dpm steps out for a while
<JanC> hm, I think the postal service here has only been making losses most of the time, so not much of a cash cow...  :P
<doctormo> JanC: If your government service isn't loosing money, it's either not serving enough, or charging too much :-D
<JanC> ☺
<dholbach> brb
<paultag> nigelb: you've got mail :)
<paultag> nigelb: it's a bit long, but totally worth it :)
<nigelb> paultag: awesome, thanks
<paultag> nigelb: thank *you* :)
<nigelb> paultag: a rought drawing of your dream layout would be nice :D
<paultag> nigelb: I'll do that now :)
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: um I'm on a call for the book thing .. can we push it 10 mins
<jono> kim0, no worries
<kim0> cool
<jono> kim0, book thing?
<jono> kim0, oh I know
<jono> nevermind
<paultag> nigelb: this is the best I can do on my uni computers -- http://i.imgur.com/Jjo6c.png
<paultag> nigelb: that sorta thing is what I'm going for
<jcastro> paultag: WHAT UP.
<paultag> heyya jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: nada jabroni, what's new over in that "state" of michigan?
<nigelb> paultag: that works great for me! thanks :)
<paultag> nigelb: rock on!
<jcastro> paultag: not much, gettin' ready for the Red Wings playoff run
<jcastro> the town is alive!
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha
<paultag> jcastro: I'm trying to get nigelb to write me an app. I'm calling it codename "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot"
<jcastro> is it a tiling window manager?
<jcastro> vish: did your house icon change in today's update?
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro no more crashing askubuntu app 
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> mine doesn't load right now though
<jcastro> my lens is blank
<paultag> jcastro: nah. I dig on tiling window managers, but narp. I'm trying to get an email-inbox'ey feel to incoming patches against software I help with. It'll be nice to run on my vertical secondary screen
<paultag> jcastro: I'm a GSoC mentor for fluxbox, so I'll be having a bunch of patches coming in
<czajkowski> I'd due an update but internet in house is rather flakely atm
<jcastro> paultag: via email?
<paultag> jcastro: well, I'm abstracting it. I'm going to write an email that scrapes a mailing list for [PATCH] mails, as well as forked branches or something. WTF won't deal with that, so much, methinks.
<paultag> jcastro: but yeah, email. For the most part.
<paultag> email scraper *
<jcastro> paultag: have you seen "notmuch"?
<jcastro> http://notmuchmail.org/
<jcastro> build it on top of that ^
<jcastro> right up your alley
<paultag> jcastro: hummmmm, that's pretty rad
<paultag> jcastro: eventually, I'll have it do some cool stuff, like register the instances on a server, share patch states and allow other instances to kick off builds on the local machine (to check other arches)
<paultag> jcastro: but for now, a normal sane review GUI is something I need :)
<paultag> OK, I need to head home. Not sure when I'll get 'net back again
<paultag> On elove
<paultag> one love*
<Technoviking> made two Unity convert this weekend
<Technoviking> all it took was beer and moving the buttons:)
<Technoviking> jcastro: it Ubuntu monospace font going to be in 11.04?
<jcastro> I assume if it was it'd be in there by now
<jcastro> Technoviking: sladen is the person to ask, he's the fontmeister
<Technoviking> think I like the house better than folder with the house
<nigelb> dholbach: you're intro-ing?
<dholbach> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> let me add you as helper
<dholbach> gracias
<dholbach> I'll also mention it in a bunch of other IRC channels
<nigelb> done
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelb> dholbach: go go go :)
<dholbach> nigelb, yep :)
<vish> jcastro: seems it has been uploaded
<vish> yup, released
<dholbach> oops, wrong channel :)
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<dholbach> jono, 1m?
<AlanBell> nigelb: ah, you know I said I would do a lightning talk
<AlanBell> nigelb: unfortunately at 21:00 UTC on Friday I will be rather drunk
<AlanBell> and more importantly, not online
<Pendulum> AlanBell: you mean if you were drunk and online you'd do it?
<AlanBell> sure!
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> AlanBell: sure, np :)
<jono> dholbach, wrapping a mail
<doctormo> jono: Very nice blog post today.
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5610287328/
<nigelb> anyone jealous of pleia2 yet? ;)
<jono> thanks doctormo
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<Technoviking> nigelb: where did she go?
<nigelb> Technoviking: puerto rico :)
<Technoviking> nigelb: nice
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> jcastro: o/
<jcastro> wanna talk Etherpad in like an hour or so?
<Daviey> jcastro: on the road at the moment, but perhaps in about 3 hours ?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> whenever
<jcastro> so like, dustin packaged the thing
<jcastro> we just need to figure out what to do next
<Daviey> unless it's really urgent, you could call me on my mobile :)
<popey> jcastro: did you not see replies from James Page?
<Daviey> jcastro: that packaging is not the issue
<Daviey> we had that months ago.
<popey> its got horrid binary rubbish in the package
<popey> but I saw james has had a go at figuring out the dependancies
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so basically
<Daviey> packaging in a 'proper' way, ie - suitable for the archive is what jelmo wants.
<jcastro> the requirement isn't "it needs to be packaged"
<popey> lol@jelmo
<jcastro> "it needs to be packaged correctly"
<Daviey> typo :P
<Daviey> jcastro: I have composed replies a couple of times to thread, but didn't think it would add much value.
<Daviey> I did nearly ask where the PPA for launhcpad was. :)
<Daviey> So, Fedora have been really helpful in making it more suitable for the archive.
<Daviey> The PITA is that it uses a non-standard build system
<jcastro> that's great
<jcastro> ok so here's what I don't get
<jcastro> if dustin is like "let's get it up on amazon!"
<Daviey> James and myself have been looking into in our coious spare tine.
<jcastro> then why do we care if it's in the archive?
<jcastro> sure, if we want to run it for real on a real server do it right
<jcastro> Daviey: or if it works fine for openstack just ask thierry to spin us up what they have
<Daviey> jcastro: Well... if we want IS to support it for us, they want it suitable for archive packaging
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so I'm just pointing out that we went from "get something ready for UDS" to "Let's get this in the archive", which is like 2 different things
<Daviey> personally, the burden of running it is minimal, and i'll probably use etherpad for sessions i am running.  Even if it's not on *.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> that was my plan as well
<Daviey> jcastro: no, we aren't talking of getting it into the archive... packaging that is suitable for the archive.. ie, build from source packages.
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> all I'm saying is I thought we'd just fire it up and start testing it. But I'll do whatever you guys think is best
<jcastro> we just need to do it soon
<jcastro> Daviey: oh, and hurry up and release ubuntu too
<jcastro> Daviey: oh, and plan your sessions
<jcastro> Daviey: oh and don't forget SRUs
<Daviey> well packaging is irrelvant to load testng... they can happen seperately
<jcastro> Daviey: also I would like a pony
<jcastro> jono_: all set over here
 * Daviey shoots jcastro's pony.
<jono_> jcastro, one sec
<jcastro> Daviey: you know what I love about deploying java apps on servers?
<jcastro> Nothing!
<Daviey> jcastro: dude, deploying it from binary is not a challenge
<Daviey> I've grown attached to looking at tracebacks.
 * AlanBell feels some summit patches coming on
<sense> jcastro: How do you do that integration thingy with GMail and Unity?
<akgraner> Can someone try and get to fridge.ubuntu.com or ubuntu-news.org - I can't get to either
<AlanBell> down from here akgraner
<akgraner> grrrr....
<akgraner> just pinged Charlie...
<akgraner> AlanBell, thanks for checking the fridge site - it's back up now
<AlanBell> yay
<akgraner> it had to be re-started :-)
<Technoviking> jcastro: need to get AskUbuntu added here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
<jcastro> file a bug pls
<vish> jcastro: hey, so the mail that I Cc'd you on, is regarding this team » http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2011/04/11/unofficial-gnome3-on-ubuntu-ppa/
<vish> could get those guys to work on the vanilla GNOME
<jcastro> I mailed those guys
<vish> cool!
<jcastro> they're talking to rodrigo now
<jcastro> we should be good
<Technoviking> jcastro: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/758015
<Technoviking> liking thw new scrollbar
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-12
<ScottL> is there an official notice or post that ubuntu is moving away from gnome-panels?
<jcastro> not really
<jcastro> it's just kind of unmaintained upstream from now on
<jcastro> but I'm sure there'll be some critical fixes as plenty of people are shipping -panel
<ScottL> jcastro, who is shipping -panel?  ubuntu studio is now evaulating gnome3, unity, xfce, etc to find a sustainable DE
<jcastro> all the old distros
<jcastro> so like, if you find a huge crasher today someone still has to maintain it in like LTS
<jcastro> ScottL: but it's old and stable
<jcastro> so like, it's not a bad choice necessarily
<ScottL> true, but after a cycle or two it probably will start suffering from bit rot, no?
<ScottL> as libs get updated, etc
<ScottL> jcastro, speaking of gnome3, is there a good way to test a relatively current gnome3 with natty?
<jcastro> not currently
<jcastro> not without a PPA
<ScottL> i've been using maverick with gnome3 but i think the gnome3 installed might be missing some of the latest features and don't want to base my judgement on that
<jcastro> and even then it upgrades like major chunks of your stack
<ScottL> ppa is okay
<ScottL> we just need to accurately evaluate how gnome3 will evaluate studio work flow
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<jcastro> yeah just make sure you backup and stuff
<jcastro> it's still a work in progress
<jcastro> (the PPA)
<ScottL> everyone who is testing gnome3, unity, xfce, et al has been doing it on test machine so we're not too worried about data at this point, but thanks for the warning :)
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> lmk how it works out
<ScottL> will do, thanks for the info
<ScottL> jcastro, i meant to tell you that if i ever make it to a UDS i'll play some metallica with you and jono :)
<jcastro> that would be awesome
<jono> ScottL, nice!
 * ScottL is still trying to get jono to throw down wicked metal drumming on his song his still finishing ;)
<jcastro> ScottL: click track. :)
<jono> ScottL, :-)
<ScottL> i've already got a rudimentary pattern from hydrogen but wanted something with some fills, akin to what jono did on his albums
<ScottL> but i understand if you are not interesting jono, you got a lot of things going on, i won't bug you again about it :)
<popey> jcastro: you know that screencast you did where it was flickering madly, you mentioned it might be the nvidia driver.. who suggested that? any likely fix?
<ScottL> oh...jono, i am enjoying you LXF article on project management, i am hoping it will help me with ubuntu studio
<jono> thanks ScottL :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> lo
<nigelb> hrm, I wonder why the travel agent isn't mailing me back :(
<nigelb> hey popey
<nigelb> popey: will you be at UDS?
<popey> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> :(
<popey> sadly not sponsored this time
<popey> lots of cool people going though :D
<popey> and if etherpad is used I'll actually be able to contribute a bit better remotely
<popey> I found gobby remotely was _insanely_ annoying
<popey> (I had to do all kinds of port forwarding to even make it work because I am behind a nasty proxy server)
<popey> and even then it disconnected me, and lagged badly
<nigelb> I didn't mind gobby the time I did remote
<nigelb> ahh, proxy
<popey> yeah, if I wasnt proxied it would probably be okay
<nigelb> I'm still in a visa mess, sigh
<popey> what also frustrated me was that people wouldn't speak up
<popey> and if we pinged the room irc channel to speak up they would ignore it
<popey> they would actually read it, and then go "meh" and not speak up
<popey> which is somewhat disrespectful
<nigelb> I had people speaking up
<popey> yeah, some did, sometimes
<popey> but the combination of a) not being able to hear people, and b) not being able to see the document they were typing made remote participation pretty impossible
<nigelb> oh, I was using ear buds
<jussi> Good morning all
<popey> so was I
<popey> noise cancelling ones
<nigelb> plus the incease volume beynod max helped me
<nigelb> popey: which UDS?
<popey> N
<nigelb> I suspect you were in person at the UDS I participated remotely
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I remember asking sladen to speak up and he did (community roundtable)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<popey> these were not community rooms
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<popey> the community track seem good at speaking up
<popey> others less so
<nigelb> popey: aha, blame them then :P
<popey> thats just my experience
<nigelb> I only did community last time :P
<popey> i think the last UDS I went to was Texas
 * nigelb <3 community track
<nigelb> popey: No, Belgium
<popey> oh, yes
<nigelb> popey: You were drunk and doing podcasts :p
<popey> haha
<jussi> oh dear
<popey> they went well :)
<nigelb> I think you did an interview where you pronounced someone's name thrice wrongly
<jussi> Why didnt I know about those...
<popey> Seif Lotfy
<nigelb> exactly!
<popey> no, _he_ pronounced his own name wrong
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I remember the name thing
<popey> it was very funny :)
<popey> we have some funny outtakes from that UDS
<popey> some of which are very non-code of conduct compliant
<popey> so will never see the light of day
<nigelb> someday I'll visit you and bribe you to listen to them
<popey> haha
<nigelb> just once
<nigelb> you can call MIB and flash my memory of the last 24 hours after that :P
<popey> :)
<jussi> hrm, what is that pulse audio tool again? my skype doesnt hear me :/
<popey> pavucontrol
<nigelb> jussi: I had fun call with dholbach once.  He kept hearing the out from my speakers but not my mic :P
<jussi> hah!
<nigelb> so basically, he kept hearing himself :P
<kim0> Good Morning
<nigelb> hey dpm, kim0
<nigelb> dpm: Day 1 sessions were rocking. I read it again today morning :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, cool ;-) - I'm just linking the logs
<kim0> awesome :)
<nigelb> \o/
<dpm> there you go, logs should now be available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
 * nigelb hugs dpm 
<nigelb> dpm: any news on the nicknames?
<dpm> nigelb, not yet, but I'm going to write to them now
<nigelb> awesome
<nigelb> AlanBell: that is like 2.5 domain names :O
<nigelb> spanish mail ftw :D
<dpm> ;)
<akgraner> hi folks - on the classic desktop there is that gui that makes it easy for non-command line folks like me to connect to servers...where is that handy dandy little thing in Unity or what the heck is it called?
 * akgraner really needs to learn more command line stuff...then she wouldn't freak when she doesn't  have or can't remember the name of those cute little gui features
<JanC> akgraner: do you mean the "connect to server" thing in the Places menu? (or Locations or whatever it's called in English again)
<JanC> akgraner: that's also available in the File menu of Nautilus
<akgraner> JanC yep that's it....
<akgraner> JanC in Unity I type "connect to server" in the dash (I think that is what it is called) and I get nothing :-(
<JanC> I don't think it's a separate program, but a part of nautilus
<akgraner> popey - you know people would pay for access to the outtakes....:-P
<JanC> but I might be wrong about that  ☺
<popey> :) akgraner
<akgraner> JanC no worries...:-)
<JanC> akgraner: personally I just type URIs in nautilus to make it connect to servers
<akgraner> Guess I was looking for my easy fix....
<JanC> Ctrl+L, then type something like smb://nas.local/share or sftp://host.example.com/path/to/what/I/need
<JanC> hm, I wonder how the panel got that dialog to pop up, there must be some way to do it with a commandline parameter or such...
<akgraner> hehe I just typed Ctrl+L while in this channel and it cleared the screen of all previous conversation
<akgraner> wow
<JanC> akgraner: the tool that pops up that dialog is 'nautilus-connect-server'
<JanC> in case you want to make launcher item for it  ☺
<JanC> and yay for open source
<akgraner> JanC thanks!
<JanC> maybe it should be added to the right-click menu of the default nautilus launcher item...
<akgraner> clearly I don't know my nautilus from a hole in the ground...I still can't find that in unity
<akgraner> one sec
<akgraner> I type nautilus I get nothing
<JanC> where do you type that?
<JanC> Alt+F2, then start to type 'nautilus-connect-server'
<akgraner> in the dash
 * akgraner thinks finding some stuff in Unity will not be so easy for me...:-(
<JanC> well, this tool is supposed to be accessible from other places, not to be used on itself, which is probably why it's not in the normal search set
<JanC> (technically: it has no *.desktop file)
<akgraner> ok I have it now
<akgraner> Alt+F2 brings up the "run a command" in the dash then when I started typing nautilus I see the connect server option
<JanC> yes, Alt+F2 searches the $PATH for executable files I suppose
<akgraner> then I selected it and bam there was my gui I was searching for...but that wasn't so easy to find
<JanC> while the other dashes search in some sort of metadata database
<akgraner> but I wonder it I am just a strange hydrid of geek and non-technical person...not sure how many non-developer end users would be looking to connect to various servers to transfer stuff
<akgraner> my husband told me last night, "learn to use the command line already" we I asked him to fix an issue with the bip server
<JanC> a normal user shouldn't have to learn the commandline, but for many more low-level things it *is* easier/quicker (even on Windows)
<akgraner> JanC, once again proving I am so abnormal ;-p
<JanC> I should have used "normal"
<akgraner> (just teasing you)
<JanC> I know  ☺
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> but now I have something interesting to blog about
<akgraner> my search for "connect-to-server" :-D yay!
<JanC> akgraner: I think it should be easy for the desktop team to make it easier to find (just adding or changing a *.desktop file should be enough)
<JanC> there is almost no risk with that, except maybe it won't get translated in time for the release
<nigelb> hrm, randa has been on IRC lesser lately?
<duanedesign> morning all
<akgraner> duanedesign, morning!
<mhall119> morning
<akgraner> mhall119, morning...
<akgraner> hey JFo work this into a remix :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcotlkxMsE8
<nigelb> hello mhall119
<nigelb> mhall119: do we have any uds-critical summit things that needed done?
<nigelb> arg, wrong channel :|
<mhall119> nigelb: I'd still like to get that combined webchat, audio feed link and upcoming sessions page done, cjohnston started on that during our summit jam but didn't get to finish it
<jcastro> akgraner: yo yo
<duanedesign> jcastro: interesting whale blog post. Looked like that was pretty cool.
<jcastro> it was!
<duanedesign> jcastro: ohh, also i lliked the screencasts you did about unity and dash. I have noticed that people who are on the fence about unity once you show them some of the 'tricks and tips' they get won over
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I just learned this one
<jcastro> hit alt-f2
<jcastro> and then type ~Videos
<jcastro> or some other foldername in ~
<jcastro> duanedesign: wanna do an openweek session?
<duanedesign> jcastro: yes I might just do that
<duanedesign> jcastro: I can do my screencasting how-to. I have only done that one once and it has been awhile
<jcastro> oh yeah
<jcastro> that would be stellar
<duanedesign> plus we really need to try and promote the screencasting team. So If i can do that session and that the end do a small plug for the team that would be awesome
<jcastro> by all means
<jcastro> I've done screencasts a bunch this cycle
<duanedesign> i was wanting to add one of the unity screencasts you did to screencasts.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> they're all CC, steal  away
<jono> dpm, about set?
<jcastro> they probably belong there instead of my personal blip space anyway
<dpm> jono, yep
<duanedesign> jcastro: cool. I was waiting a little while because it pops up on Planet when i post thenn on screencasts.ubuntu.com.
<duanedesign> which reminds me i need to get the theme updated on that site
<jono> dpm, brb, some technical issues
<dpm> jono, no worries
<dpm> hey everyone, do you know anyone who'd want to fill the gap at 19:00 UTC for today's UADW session? Jonathan Thomas has just told me he won't be able to make it -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<jcastro> Daviey: can you deploy the autoslot bits soonish?
<jcastro> Daviey: we would set a UDS record if we had the schedule filling up this week
<Daviey> jcastro, Hopefully today.
<jcastro> Daviey: ping me when you do, I'd like to test stuff
<jcastro> or when it's deployed or whatever
<Daviey> jcastro, I'd quite like to get mhall119 access btw.
<dholbach> duanedesign, do you think we still get a development screencast done for natty?
<dholbach> I finally got the audio and video mixed (the script didn't do it properly)
<dholbach> I'll upload it later on
<dholbach> the "intro to ubuntu development" one
<duanedesign> dholbach: i think so. I have one other person willing to help with it.
<dholbach> did they say which one they'd like to do?
<duanedesign> dholbach: i will try and catch them on irc or email them and try and get some more specifics.
 * dholbach hugs duanedesign
<dholbach> thanks
<duanedesign> dholbach: i am hoping my schedule will become more 'certain' soon. I am spending most my time now submitting resumes and writing cover letters. Hope it pays off soon and then I can spend more time on Ubuntu once I have income coming in :)
<dholbach> I'll cross my fingers for you
<duanedesign> thank you :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: i really hated to miss UDS this time around. Hope it is the last one I have to miss.
<akgraner> jcastro, yo
<jcastro> akgraner: yo
<akgraner> jcastro, yes :-)
<jcastro> oh did I ping you earlier and forget what about?
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> :-p
<akgraner> no worries  just holler when you remember
<nigelb> mhall119: I'll get to it
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm jobless while watching app dev week :)
<akgraner> JanC, so I just learned if you click on the home folder icon then on file in the global menu the connect to server option is there
<akgraner> However I totally forget the hover my mouse on the panel to get that menu
<akgraner> sorta out of sight out of mind kinda thing
<JanC> I said it's in every nautilus window, but you probably misunderstood that
<JanC> also, just clicking the desktop should give you that menu too
<JanC> (but I didn't think about the desktop case, as I disable the nautilus-on-the-desktop-background feature)
<jcastro> akgraner: oh I remember now
<jcastro> akgraner: do I have an account on ubuntu-news?
<jcastro> I am doing my final unity report today
<jcastro> also, ubuntu-news is on planet right?
<akgraner> jcastro, I thought you did but if you don't we can fix that
<akgraner> yep it posts to the planet
<akgraner> ubuntu the rss feedburner thing is broken but it will make it to the planet :-)
<akgraner> grrrr enter key failure there - silly new keyboard
<akgraner> popey, when you use record my desktop does it ever "lock-up" and not let you stop the recording
<popey> I have not seen that
<popey> btw I would use the keyboard shortcut to stop recording rather than the applet
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<popey> just looks nicer that's all :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I didn't even think of that
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> jcastro, yep you have an account
<akgraner> do you know your password?
<akgraner> I can reset it if you want
<akgraner> doctormo, you make me smile - :-D  http://doctormo.org/2011/04/11/quote-of-the-day/
<doctormo> akgraner: It was up 20mins after you said it :-D
<akgraner> hehe - I'm on some alternate time zone that puts me days not hours behind everyone else ...:-P
<doctormo> akgraner: :-P indeed! I'm excited to be working on building a community center here. Are you still doing that magazine gig?
<jcastro> jono: the fwd mail to me from Cezz doesn't have the logos attached, can you resend please?
 * kim0 dances the RT dance for https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntucloud/status/57846045803159552 Please :)
<jono> jcastro, will forward
<jono> sent
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> on it now
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> CHECK IT OUT: http://codereview.chromium.org/6812037
<jcastro> BOO. YA.
<akgraner> doctormo, yep...
<akgraner> we now have four magazines :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: If you guys need a piece on community centers with Ubuntu in them. Let me know.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<maco> Technoviking: can you please rejoin -ops?
<akgraner> doctormo, thanks!
<Ronnie> kim0: some small addition to the wiki (the django model overview)
<kim0> Ronnie: thanks .. will take a look
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H--aVrxxkJQ
<jcastro> Unity in 30 seconds!
<popey> niice
<paultag> nigelb: prod :)
<hggdh> jcastro: yo -- on the quicklinks you published: it seems a shortcut group cannot start with an uppercase
<hggdh> jcastro: is this a bug, or The Way Things Are?
<jcastro> hggdh: hrmph
<jcastro> hggdh: mine do
<jcastro> hggdh: afaict the only limitation is it needs Shortcut Group in there
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> jcastro: it is my karma, I think. I get a lot of weird errors :-)
<hggdh> will test it a bit more later
<mhall119> jcastro: any word on summit deployment?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-13
<akgraner> jcastro you around?
<jcastro> mhall119: he told me todayish
<jcastro> akgraner: yeah I am now for a second
<Ronnie> kim0: the first code is online: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/mapuntu/marker_creation  (run ./manage.py bootstrap to get the app configured)
<paultag> Oh no! I fear for valorie zimmerman, she totally just brought up a thread the list admin is banning people for
<paultag> she's such a sweetheart, I hope they go easy on her
<ScottL> paultag, are you *still* having trouble with your ISP?
<paultag> ScottL: yes, it's such crud. I've finally got on tonight via my Uni
<ScottL> that's gotta be frustrating...i have a hard time imagining being without it
<paultag> ScottL: the worst part are the emails, just tons and tons
<paultag> ScottL: it's really rough
<paultag> ScottL: It's been on and off for about 2 months now
<paultag> they keep blaming everything on other things
<paultag> "It's the signal level!"
<ScottL> paultag, that's sooo crap though
<paultag> "It's the hardware!"
<paultag> "It's your router!"
<paultag> "We don't support Linux!"
<ScottL> if you are paying for it, then they should prorate your bill for the time you weren't able to use it
<paultag> Gawd. It's such crap. If they could *just* get a stable line into the house, they'd be fine
<paultag> ScottL: yeah, for sure
<ScottL> when i had internet through cable at the old house i had that problem
<paultag> ScottL: it's a nightmare
<ScottL> every two-three months i wouldn't be able to connect
<ScottL> they'd send a guy out and he'd boost the signal
<ScottL> i bitched and bitched about it
<ScottL> i got a few bills half off or so
<paultag> ScottL: our router has gone into failure-cycle mode. It will work for a bit of time, then just start rebooting in a loop over and over
<paultag> ScottL: yeah, well that's good at least
<ScottL> eventually they replaced all the cable lines by the road on my road :P
<paultag> ScottL: t-w is a bear to work with
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> sorry, modem
<paultag> not router
<paultag> our router is fine
<paultag> ScottL: but, good news is that i've used my downtime well. I have a few nifty proof of concept apps that use libs that I had docs on offline at the time :)
<ScottL> hah, good deal :)
<paultag> but computers are *useless* without internet
<ScottL> *sigh* pretty much
<paultag> ScottL: anywho, how's things? How's ubuntu-studio? I feel like crap because I've not been able to get to the project
<ScottL> luckily at our new house (~2 years) we have underground utilities so they don't go down usually
<paultag> did someone fill in my loss to get stuff done?
<paultag> ScottL: nice! :)
<paultag> ScottL: a tree took ours down (it's what started all this crap)
<ScottL> paultag, no, -controls are still hanging but it's really okay because this stacks 11.10 to be HUGE
<paultag> truth
<paultag> well good news is -controls is 99% there
<ScottL> we can't use gnome2 anymore, and probably won't use gnome3 or unity
<ScottL> we might be moving to xfce
<ScottL> we'll have a new UI
<paultag> ScottL: solid move, I think Xfce would be great for that
<paultag> I'd use fluxbox, but i'm biased :)
<paultag> really biased :)
<ScottL> the latest kernel can thread irq's to avoid conflicts
<paultag> ScottL: for -rt?
<ScottL> cory is back helping with a few things
<paultag> nice!!
<ScottL> paultag, no -generic can handle irq's now
<ScottL> :)
<paultag> solid! :)
<ScottL> we're trying to get the -lowlatency into the repos for this release
<paultag> oh, right, ll
<ScottL> like i said, it's a LOT of stuff moving for 11.10 :)
<paultag> ScottL: I hear ya!
<paultag> ScottL: we should hit like half it it within the first few months, IMHO
<paultag> most of it's lined up tight and it would let us bugfix when ubuntu makes the changes that will break all our hard work ;)
<paultag> rather then integrate and bugfix :)
<ScottL> there's still a lot of lining up things and making decisions
<paultag> true.
<ScottL> i'm glad cory's helping a bit because he will help push things through
<paultag> for sure
<ScottL> the only trouble currently is our new art lead seems to be MIA :(
<paultag> crud
<ScottL> which may work out well with cory being more involved *shrug*
<paultag> I feel bad to be stacked up as MIA as well
<paultag> ScottL: aye
<ScottL> paultag, well i've sent several emails but haven't heard anything back for weeks now :/
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> ScottL: anyone know him IRL that might know if he's avoiding or actually MIA?
<ScottL> not that i know, i'll try a few other vectors to get in touch and if that doesn't work, then i'll send the "if i don't hear from you..." email
<paultag> ScottL: aye
<paultag> ScottL: what's his IRC nick?
<ScottL> it's just kinda embarrassing to have posted about it several places and then have to backtrack
<ScottL> paultag, lol, i can't even remember right now
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> ScottL: you can always check up on nickserv to see if he's been on IRC
 * ScottL is taking muscle relaxers for his neck and feeling pretty darn tired to boot
<paultag> ScottL: get offline, I know how that is, typing ain't helping :)
<ScottL> oh, and he missed our team meeting as well during this time
<paultag> ScottL: I'll be back on soon. I'll say howdy over in studio again
<paultag> ScottL: get offline :)
<ScottL> ah, i've got to stay up with the kids while they settle down for going to sleep anyway
<paultag> ScottL: excuses, excuses :)
<ScottL> and i really don't want to watch Dora the Explorer :P
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> ScottL: well, that sucks. Have you looked into someone to step in as an "interm" lead?
<ScottL> i think cory will do it anyways
<paultag> righto
<paultag> BBL, heading home
<paultag> one love
<mhall119> pleia2: now I want ropa vieja :(
<mhall119> instead I will go to sleep
<jono> anyone around?
<AlanBell> morning jono
<jono> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> 130 tickets gone for oggcamp already http://oggcamp11.eventbrite.com/
<nigelb> hello :)
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> hello dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> 35
<nigelb> bah
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> hey duanedesign, dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> morning o/
<kim0> howdy fellas .. dholbach dpm nigelb
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> hey kim0!
<nigelb> howdy kim0 :)
<paultag> morning, all
<Ronnie> ping kim0
<Ronnie> http://84.86.207.22:8000/ <= running new mapuntu code (warning, can be slow, due django development server)
<dholbach> akgraner, dpm: sorry - I guess I pinged you both about the announce :)
<dholbach> hope we can sort this out and not post it twice? :)
<akgraner> no worries....I am posting it now :-)
<dholbach> dpm, you're almost done, right?
<dholbach> oh ok :-)
<dpm> dholbach, about to press publish, but I can leave it if akgraner publishes it
<dpm> no worries
<akgraner> dpm, go aheand hit publish :-)
<akgraner> ahead even :-)
<dholbach> in any case I'm a happy man now
<akgraner> yay!
<dpm> ok :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot to both of you
<dpm> dholbach, akgraner -> http://ubuntu-news.org/
<dholbach> EXCELLENT
<akgraner> coolie
<popey> yay
<nigelb> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> dholbach: can I pm?
<dholbach> sure
<kim0> Ronnie: Nice work man!
<kim0> Ronnie: I just added a marker .. where did it go on the map ?
<Ronnie> kim0: did you point a marker on the map, in the submit form?
<kim0> Ronnie: I fill the form .. click "create marker"
<kim0> Ronnie: pretty much nothing happens ? or I cant see it
<Ronnie> the error about latitude/longitude is not shown, because these fields are hidden
<kim0> Ronnie: what am I doing wrong
<Ronnie> did you fill in all the fields, AND clicked a location on the map (do you see the map on the bottom of the form)
<Ronnie> ah, we have an extra point
<Ronnie> an server in utah
<cjohnston> Ronnie: my server isn't where I am... How do I mark that?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: what do you mean?
<cjohnston> I am in florida, but my server is in texas...
<kim0> wrong geoip
<cjohnston> if I click do by my ip, it wont work right
<mhall119> cjohnston: so stop proxying long enough to get it right
<cjohnston> I don't proxy..
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you can move the marker manually
<mhall119> your ip is geoip resolving to texas?
<cjohnston> no.. it would resolve to orlando mhall119
<mhall119> oh wait, server, nevermind
 * mhall119 needs more coffee this morning
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 all set?
<dholbach> yes
<cjohnston> Ronnie: how do i move it
<kim0> yeah
<dpm> jono, yep
<Technoviking> loving Chrome-unstable globalmenu
<Ronnie> cjohnston: atm you can only create new markers, not update/change
<jono> dholbach, ring ring
<dholbach> I accepted the call
<dholbach> but can't hear you
<cjohnston> you just said i could move the marker manually :-P
<dholbach> oh skype froze!
<cjohnston> Can you hear me now? Bad
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you can when you creating a new marker, when you submitted, its 'fixed' (for now)
<cjohnston> When I go to /hit nothing happens for me anyway
<jono> kim0, are you on skype?
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> just call
<kim0> skype is eventual consistency :)
<jono> kim0, it keeps disconnecting
<kim0> killing it
<jcastro> Daviey: we can deploy today?
<jono> jcastro, can you mute yourself, can hear typing
<kim0> dholbach: nice so skype froze for both of us
<dholbach> kim0, it sucks - I think that's since the skype update in natty
<kim0> @skype die die die :)
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> jono: whoops, sorry
<nigelb> we should rename this channel to #ubuntu-skype-haters
 * kim0 joins the skype fest
<Daviey> jcastro, yes - ok.
<Ronnie> cjohnston: /hit does not work in the new version
<jcastro> Daviey: ok so theoretically once the slots are made it should start populating right?
<mhall119> Daviey: are we going to deploy summit now that you've had a full night's sleep?
<Daviey> heh
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice conditions :p
<nigelb> someday I should put in enough work into summit and beg for commit access :P
<mhall119> Daviey: hold on
<mhall119> Daviey: okay, rev 77 of summit trunk is now South 0.6.2 compatible
<manish> nigelb: ping
<jono> jcastro, FYI, there will now be a Hardware track too
<jono> jcastro, Vic is going to ping you about how to get sessions on it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I can make that now
<jcastro> vic is lead I take it?
<jcastro> If I put him down as Vic Rattlehead would he be mad?
<jono> jcastro, not sure, ak him
<jono> hehe
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: what did you put down jono as? Mr. Metal?
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> alrightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
<jcastro> popey: do we have an example of an ideal membership application?
<popey> ideal or exceptional?
<jcastro> both would be great
<jcastro> I don't want people to think that exceptional is the standard
<jcastro> if I had to rewrite one to be exceptional I would just give up. :)
<popey> if the wiki ever responds I'll tell you
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/leoquant
<jcastro> this one looks good
<jcastro> man this is hard!
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GerfriedFuchs
<popey> thats quite nice
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/drubin also
<vish> THE BEST!! » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JorgeCastro
 * vish hides
<vish> thats like this guy needs no intro :)
<popey> Who is that chancer!?
 * popey deletes the page
<popey> a stain on our wiki!
<mhall119> jcastro: I made a membership application template back when I applied
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MembershipTemplate
<vish> mhall119: it is actually great that there is a lp user ~you ;)
<vish> nice template, we could probably add a link to that in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mhall119> vish: it's funny, there wasn't a ~you when I made the template
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://uds.ubuntu.com/travel/  the "If you are not a Canonical..." sentence needs help. ;-)
<jcastro> on it
<jcastro> Daviey: you broke summit
 * jcastro whistles
<Daviey> jcastro, you did!
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> one of my fish died
<jcastro> I don't want to go dig him outta there
<jcastro> it's my sucker fish, so I just know he's full of putrid death
<Daviey> :(
<jcastro> ok that wasn't so bad
<jcastro> Daviey: my puppet shirt got here
<jcastro> Daviey: I coined their slogan so luke sent me a shirt
<Daviey> jcastro, wtf
<Daviey> jcastro, get me a t-shirt.. kkthnxbye
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4584318186/puppet-shirts
<jcastro> Daviey: :D :D :D
<manish> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> hi
<manish> I have been shortlisted for UDS sponsorship
<manish> I dont think I have time left plus I am moving my house in 1st week of May
<manish> jcastro: so can I be removed from the waitlist queue?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> there's always next time!
<manish> yes
<manish> Thanks
<jcastro> jono: next time you have a call with the managers can you remind them to approve sessions for UDS?
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<jcastro> this is the list so far
<Daviey> jcastro, with help from mhall119, blueprints are now importing
<jcastro> \o/ \o/ \o/
<Daviey> auto scheduling is disabled, as i don't think enough people would have marked themselves as required to make it worth it
<Daviey> only 9 blueprints so far, anyway
<jcastro> ok so give me like a day or two to make the track leads accept a bunch
<jcastro> and then we can kick it on
<Daviey> server ones will start coming in soon btw
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> I like how you roll
<mhall119> nigelb: your /today/ code is live now too, not that you'll see anything today
<jcastro> the QR code is AWESOME
<AlanBell> squillions of rooms again
<AlanBell> are any sessions in yet?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> need to get the track leads accepting some
<mhall119> jcastro: did you try the qrcode?
 * mhall119 doesn't have a smartphone yet :(
<jcastro> yeah it worked awesome
<jcastro> took me right to the conventionist app
<AlanBell> anyone got the showimages plugin working in etherpad?
<mhall119> FYI, that qrcode is going to be changing
<jcastro> mhall119: changing to what?
<mhall119> jcastro: they're re-branding themselves from "Conventionist" to "Guidebook", complete with a new QR Code
<mhall119> Daviey: jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/guidebook-rebrand/+merge/57591
<jcastro> ah
<akgraner> ohhh so we are going to use conventionist at UDS?  yay!
<akgraner> I <3 that app  :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: yup!
<mhall119> akgraner: http://summit.ubuntu.com/mobile/
<akgraner> mhall119, should he guide be there now?
<akgraner> cause I am not seeing it in my list of guides
<Daviey> mhall119, nice
<Technoviking> not see guide either
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-14
<doctormo> popey, popey, popey: rule one of not understanding doctormo's "Understanding" blog entries: Post a comment saying it's still too confusing.
<doctormo> Just listening to the UK podcast now :-)
<doctormo> nigelb, pleia2: Like my groklaw tribute? http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Groklaw-PJ-Tribute-204801749
<jcastro> I didn't even know that site was still around
<doctormo> jcastro: Groklaw? sure is.
<doctormo> Well for another month or so
<akgraner> doctormo, that's cool
<doctormo> akgraner: Thought it good to do a tribute.  Quite pleased with the drawing skill practice too ;-)
<doctormo> How has your day been?
<akgraner> bruce byfield's article about it was picked up by slashdot Monday
<akgraner> doctormo, humbling
<akgraner> re my day
<doctormo> akgraner: Oh? I forget which bruce byfield article, can you link?
<doctormo> I've had a bit of a long day with a job interview and a bunch of project work.
<akgraner> I posted a blog post (in a hurry) and it was the first time my boss exercised the use of Bold in an email to me :-/
<akgraner> let's just ouch...
<akgraner> say even
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> doctormo, Eulogy for Groklaw  - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/Eulogy-for-Groklaw
<doctormo> Ah right, I did read that one... slashdotted you say? I didn't know slashdot was still around.
<akgraner> Pendulum, she was right :-) but I was embarrassed...(to say the least)
 * doctormo hugs akgraner too
<akgraner> Pendulum, but I'll take the hug and say thanks!
<akgraner> yep it's still around...slashdot that is
<akgraner> but I learned what 'NRFPT' meant today :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: even if it's deserved, hugs are still appropriate!
<akgraner> :-)
<paultag> anyone seen nigel? I need to pester him about a pet project :)
<akgraner> he went to bed last I talked to him
<paultag> rad, thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> paultag, no problem - oh and holstein was talking about how cool you are
<akgraner> I think he has about decided to seek Ubuntu membership
<paultag> akgraner: haha, awesome. He's a wicked cool guy, I hope he goes for it!
<paultag> smart, too
<akgraner> have you heard him play?
<paultag> akgraner: no! Have you?
<akgraner> yep - online but Pete, JFo, and the kids have seen in play at one of the local bars here
<paultag> damn, cool
<paultag> akgraner: he plays the git-fiddle, aye?
<ScottL> i think holstein has a man-crush on paultag ;)
<paultag> ScottL: awwww :)
<akgraner> bass
<paultag> oh right
<paultag> me too :)
<ScottL> akgraner, i hope holstein does go for membership, i started pushing him after you told me too
<akgraner> :-) cool
<ScottL> paultag, yeah, we need to record some songs for ocelot...i'll make sure they get on the image :P
<akgraner> ScottL, he talks about you as well
<paultag> ScottL: dude, for sure!
<paultag> ScottL: I can lay down some accordion, bass or a bit of keyboard :)
<akgraner> well brags on you as well I should say
<ScottL> akgraner, awww, that's sweet :)
<akgraner> it was his idea to revive the wnclug...
<paultag> akgraner: how's that going?
<akgraner> sometimes it's more ubuntu but that's cool too
 * paultag *coughs* LoCo *cough*
<akgraner> honestly the LUG group is doing better than the local team
<akgraner> LoCo I mean
<paultag> akgraner: damn. looks like holstein needs to kick the loco's ass
<akgraner> he has...
<akgraner> :-)  the NC LoCo team lead needs to get off her slacker arse and do something encouraging and motivational  :-P
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> looks like the Raleigh area will have a release party :-) talked to one of the guys up that way this morning
<akgraner> we'll make go/no-go decision on Friday
<doctormo> akgraner: We've had our MA event for the year, paultag are you coming back? Would you come back if I said I had a man-crush? ;-)
<paultag> doctormo: actually.... one moment
<akgraner> hahaha...you all make me smile!
<paultag> doctormo: damn! I head back from MA on the 25th. Tea man-date in leau?
<doctormo> paultag: Yep, Harvard Sq for some much needed Tealux?
<paultag> doctormo: did they move to harvard square?
<paultag> that's the red line IIRC, yeah?
<paultag> yeah, rd == harvard
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, I can do that, np!
<paultag> wow, sed s/rd/red/g
<paultag> doctormo: let's chat a bit later on, I've got to run. It's settled, though, mandate between 4/21 -> 4/25
<doctormo> paultag: They closed down the Newbury street tealux man.
<paultag> doctormo: for good?!
<doctormo> yes
<paultag> doctormo: I was there when they closed it because of the lease
<paultag> doctormo: but they said they'd move to another place on newbury
<doctormo> No heard if there's a new place yet. I've been asking tho
<paultag> doctormo: aye, well shucks!
<paultag> doctormo: no thai basil (bay/sill) this time, methinks
<doctormo> paultag: Oh why? there's a really nice pet mak alloy mak mak tuk tuk place near by.
<paultag> doctormo: oh jeez, now everyone's wondering why i'm chortling
<paultag> doctormo: sure, sounds good
<doctormo> email me when interrupting my diary!
<paultag> doctormo: will do :)
<paultag> akgraner: much love, catch you later!
<paultag> ScottL: you're the man now, dawg
<paultag> later, all, one love
<akgraner> laters
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb, all
<nigelb> hola dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> rocking uadw :)
<nigelb> I've had a few people getting very excited about the qt sessions :)
<dpm> oh, that's really cool - you should tell them that there are lots more coming up :)
<nigelb> yup, I did :)
<dpm> excellent :)
<nigelb> Maybe because we're at this very interesting point of gnome3 release, unity coming to standard desktops, I've found lots of interest this time.
<nigelb> Or maybe this is the third time and we're really rocking uadw :P
<dpm> probably a combination of the two ;)
 * dpm goes and wikifies the logs
<popey> hahah doctormo
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> hey doctormo
<nigelb> hello popey!
<dpm> UADW logs are now wikified for your viewing pleasure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable - spread the word! :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
 * nigelb laughs in the general direction of popey ;)
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/
 * popey tickles nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs popey
<dpm> hey kim0, hey duanedesign and popey
<AlanBell> what do you think of this? http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html
<AlanBell> my thought is that it could be something generated by summit
<AlanBell> at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/sessions/session-slug
<AlanBell> or similar. With embedded link to an etherpad with the nano theme so you just get the editable area in a summit page
<AlanBell> I have that glass!
<AlanBell> and it includes a QR code pointing at the page, my thought is that the page itself (without the embedded etherpad) would be printable and would be the sheet stuck on the door
<jussi> AlanBell: I like!
<AlanBell> so walk into room, scan QR on the way in, have session description and notepad in front of you by the time you sit down
<nigelb> AlanBell: /very/ nice
<AlanBell> view the source, I just knocked it up in gedit in 2 minutes
<nigelb> Its probably just an iframe right?
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> pad url?_theme=nano
<jussi> AlanBell: that content you have got there, where does that come from?  is the pad empty, or is there stuff on it ?
<AlanBell> I pasted in some random stuff from last UDS
<jussi> ok, perhaps you can script it to pull in the blueprint content?
<AlanBell> the pad could be prepopulated a little bit
<AlanBell> maybe, or there could be a blueprint link in the top
<AlanBell> things I would try to prepopulate would be the session title and hash tags
<AlanBell> hopefully jcastro will get all excited about this and command a minion to implement it
<AlanBell> my opinion is that this is what turns Etherpad from an alternative equivalent to Gobby that works a bit better, to something fundamentally superior in terms of the integration we can do with it.
<popey> i cant see the point of the QR code
<popey> people don't take photos of qr codes with their laptops do they?
<AlanBell> it is slightly questionable
<AlanBell> tablet devices might be able to take advantage of it
<AlanBell> if they support contenteditable
 * popey wonders which tablet devices these might be
<AlanBell> which basically means Android as the ipad is just for buying pretty hats
<AlanBell> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/business/shiny-thing-make-it-all-better-201001282420/
<popey> well there's two issues
<popey> 1. the ipad has no camera
<popey> 2. etherpad doesn't work in safari on the ipad
 * nigelb resisits trolling popey on that.
<popey> which makes me think that QR codes are kinda a pointless addition right now given only a very small number of people will actually be able to use it
<popey> smart move nigelb
<AlanBell> so drop the QR code
<AlanBell> only did it because I could
<popey> :)
<popey> does pad.lv support blueprints?
<popey> if so a pad.lv link on the door might be as useful
<jussi> why not have it there? those that can take advantage, will those that dont neeed it, who cares?
<popey> and pasted into the irc channel
 * jussi wonders if we can do ascii art QR codes :P 
<popey> jussi: merely thinking time is a pressure, and if people focus on doing stuff that 0.1% of people can use will possibly detract from actually making the rest of it work
<nigelb> popey: not yet I think. pad.lv page doesn't say anything baout blue prints
<popey> bummer
<nigelb> we could request it
 * nigelb does just that
<popey> or just use some other shortening service
<AlanBell> the QR code is just: https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr&chl=http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html&choe=UTF-8.png
<nigelb> popey: that means doing that manually for every blueprint, painful ^-^
<AlanBell> i.e. put what you want the QR to point to inside that google charts URL, get an image with the QR in it
<popey> nigelb: no, it doesnt
<popey> shortening services have APIs
<nigelb> loop through all of them,true.
 * nigelb has code somewhere for bit.ly and goo.gl
<nigelb> and python code that too.
<nigelb> so it should be actually trivial.
<nigelb> oh, who wants to help theme etherpad tonight?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html gave it some divs and floats to use space better at the top
<Pici> Poing, anyone else having problems with the images on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown ?
<Pici> I filed #760618, just want confirmation before I go bug someone else.
<nigelb> Poing?
<Pendulum> it's a ping and a pong all in one
<Pici> ping/pong/poing
<maco> wouldnt it be ping poing pong, like syn synack ack?
 * maco googles to doublecheck that's right
<nigelb> bug 760618
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/760618
<vish> haha! Pici caused a riot ;p
<maco> woo wikipedia agrees
<nigelb> oh, new bot called Pici :p
<vish> Pici: cant see them here on FF4
 * vish tries chrome
<nigelb> Pici: I can confirm a 404
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner1.png is the image URL
<vish> Pici: yup, broken there too.. i think it is showing last cycles countdown
<vish> there == chrome
<Pici> AlanBell: Do you see anything at that link?
<AlanBell> a 404 error page
<vish> Pici: thorsten did the banner for last cycle, not for Natty
<vish> and iirc, the other winners were different this time too
<AlanBell> vish: those were the images for this cycle, I put one on http://ubuntuaccessibility.wordpress.com/ a couple of days ago
<Pendulum> AlanBell: it's not there anymore :-/
<AlanBell> yup
<vish> AlanBell: the winners this time were » , Riku Lu, Anatoliy Babchuk (takashtuka) and Dave (I Heart Ubuntu). > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-natty-release-countdown-banners-chosen/
<vish> thats the old Maverick page.. something borked
<nigelb> and someone seems to have restored from backup
 * vish agrees with jcastro ; OMG is news! :D
<Pici> Okay, I've done enough damage this morning, time to get back to work ;)
 * jussi zaps nigelb
 * nigelb cuts down jussi with lightsaber
<jcastro> AlanBell: preopoluation would be cool
<jcastro> AlanBell: I would just tell people to make the URL when they file the blueprint
<AlanBell> no need really
<AlanBell> if you don't create the URL then the page will be there with a create a pad button in it
<AlanBell> refresh to see what I mean
<AlanBell> I am just pointing it at primarypad because that has a bunch of interesting plugins installed like the image URL one
<jcastro> refresh on which page?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html
<AlanBell> I pointed it at a pad that doesn't exist yet
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> how did you do this?
<AlanBell> so the first person who wants to presses the button and it creates the pad
<AlanBell> view source:)
<AlanBell> 2 minutes in gedit
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I thought you had like spidered the BPs in LP and autogenerated it
<AlanBell> no, but it is all information that is on the session blocks in summit
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> this is slick
<AlanBell> so with some django magic make a URL like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/sessions/session-slug
<AlanBell> and generate a similar page for each session, and have it linked from the blocks in the timetable
<mhall119> Daviey: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/guidebook-rebrand/+merge/57591 ? we might want to put this out before too many people install the old app
<AlanBell> so you would go to the page of the day like this http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-25/ and click on a session to get to the details and notes page for that session
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> or just put the URL in the blueprint
<jcastro> that was my plan for my sessions
<AlanBell> you mean on the whiteboard of the blueprint?
<jcastro> AlanBell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-unity-developer-participation
<jcastro> for example
<jcastro> see "Set URL for this specification"
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> so you were going to put etherpad URLS there
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> normally people put the wiki page there
<jcastro> from back in the day when we used the wiki for specs
<jcastro> dholbach: hah man, remember what /crap/ that used to be?
<AlanBell> well this would not conflict with that plan at all
<jcastro> I am for whatever is best
<jcastro> <--- late lunch
<cjohnston> jcastro: get me some!
<mhall119> you need to use sudo
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: good one
<nigelb> today I made classbot not work because of a typo. sigh.
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow *HUGS*
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<dholbach> bye dpm
<daker> @launchpadbugs should be updated so it use pad.lv instead of bit.ly
<AlanBell> so to implement my cunning plan it seems I need to add a pattern to the urls.py, then do something schedule/views.py
<mhall119> AlanBell: what cunning plan is this?
<doctormo> popey: ping
<AlanBell> mhall119: extending summit to have a per-session page
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sessionprototype.html
<AlanBell> bit like that perhaps
<AlanBell> including undecorated etherpad in an iframe
<AlanBell> and possibly freenode webchat to the room channel alongside
<AlanBell> what do you think mhall119?
<AlanBell> Daviey too
<Daviey> AlanBell, i like.
<Daviey> AlanBell, Attendees section won't scale
<mhall119> AlanBell: we're planning a per-room page
<mhall119> I can see the benefit of per-session though
<Daviey> mhall119, a per room page with iframed etherpad?
<mhall119> Daviey: we were going to embed the webchat
<mhall119> per-room etherpad doesn't sound terribly useful
<Daviey> mhall119, webchat is less exciting to me than etherpad tbh.
<mhall119> but for the in-room projectors it would be nice
<mhall119> which was the purpose of the per-room pages
<Daviey> we already have a working solution, ablest hacky , for projector irc
<mhall119> I say we do both
<mhall119> we still have 3 weeks until UDS
<mhall119> which means we don't even need to get started for another 2.5 weeks
<mhall119> ;)
<Daviey> mhall119, we'll have to meta refresh, and have hooks for displaying other content
<AlanBell> good point about the attendees section
<Daviey> "I pitty the foo"
<Daviey> mhall119, hell, landing features during the week has been known :)
<mhall119> yeah, it happened 6 months ago
<Daviey> and 16, 18, 24
<mhall119> 16 months ago huh?
 * AlanBell hands Daviey a copy of the 6 times table
<Daviey> lol
<popey> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> popey: Re uk podcast, you guys didn't mention that it was my blog post. Or that my attempted clarification was a failure.
<doctormo> It sounded like my thing was some official post.
<popey> doctormo: the whole thing is a failure
<doctormo> popey: The podcast wasn't that bad ;-)
<popey> IMHO
<popey> hehe
<popey> good!
<popey> it never ceases to amaze me that people actually listen to it!
<doctormo> Well when you link to my blog, I admit I do listen more keenly :-P
<popey> heh
<popey> feedback is always welcome! in any kind
<popey> we can take negative critisism :)
<doctormo> Remember to mention the authors of posts when they're saying something that isn't official canonical canon.
<popey> wilco!
<popey> i think the issue this week was we discussed it before we went live
<popey> trying to figure out what we were going to say
<popey> laura said that she didnt understand it 'even with the blog'
<popey> 'what blog'
<popey> 'martin owens blog'
<popey> 'yeah, i didnt understand it either'
<popey> and thus the conversation didnt happen 'on record'
<popey> when we discuss stuff pre-show usually someone shouts 'SAVE IT FOR THE SHOW!'
<doctormo> Ah yeah, that makes more sense, few words filled in the gaps.
<popey> to shut people up so such incidents dont happen, that didnt happen this week
<doctormo> IMO copyright assignment without payment is theft by social organization; I don't like it. But anything that incourages understanding is important. So if I can grab laura on irc to talk about the post, I can post a new one which hopefully will be more understandable.
<popey> feel free to contact us via any one of the means outlined on the website ;)
<popey> also #ubuntu-uk-podcast
<mhall119> "copyright assignment without payment is theft by social  organization
<mhall119> "
<mhall119> really? wow
<czajkowski> Aloha
<JanC> doctormo: "copyright assignment" without payment is legally dubious in some jurisdictions too  ;)
<JanC> that's why they have the alternative thing in there too
<doctormo> mhall119: I'm fairly strong on the issue, other people aren't so much.
<doctormo> JanC: Alternative thing?
<JanC> the thing where you license the code to them to do whatever they want
<JanC> let me check the exact wording  ;)
<doctormo> Ah effective public domain, I find that actually slightly more acceptable.
<JanC> more like some sort of CC0
<mhall119> i don't see how voluntary copyright assignment is any more "theft" than voluntarily using a permissive license
<JanC> although it only gives them the rights CC0 would give everybody
<JanC> mhall119: that ^^^
<doctormo> mhall119: Because it's not voluntary, not really. If you want your code to be relevant and used, then you pretty much have to agree to have your copyright taken from you.
<doctormo> Of course I guess we do have a choice not to be involved in those projects.
<doctormo> Or fork them.
<mhall119> doctormo: okay, so how is that different from contributing to a GPL or BSD code project?
<JanC> mhall119: "the same rule for everybody" ?
<mhall119> not for BSD
<doctormo> mhall119: a) you get to keep your copyright, moral rights and other properties, b) you get guarentees that the other contributors can't use your code outside of the GPL.
<doctormo> *without permission first
<maco> you can also submit the same or derivative code to two different places
<mhall119> doctormo: you don't lose your copyright when you sign a contributor agreement
<maco> once youve signed over the copyright on one, you cant send the same thing elsewhere
<doctormo> mhall119: have you read it? (the Canonical one, not the FSF one)
<mhall119> doctormo: I did a while ago
<JanC> if you live in a place that allows losing your author's rights, you lose them
<mhall119> hmmm, I'll have to go back and read it again, I don't recall it saying that
<doctormo> mhall119: Copyright assignment is not dual copyright ownership, check the wording again. The FSF agreement is more palatable in that it allows you to keep rights.
<doctormo> Unless it explicitly says what rights you keep, you loose them. IANAL
<JanC> Canonical licenses your code back to you to do whatever you want (but only your code)
<JanC> IIRC
<doctormo> maco: That's actually why I like the public domain option, because it allows anyone to take the patch as a single work and reuse it.
<mhall119> JanC: okay, I see that now
<JanC> s/public domain/CC0/ please
<mhall119> maybe I was thinking of the FSF or Sun contributor agreements
<JanC> or similar to CC0, like the WTFPL  ;)
<doctormo> Maybe I was thinking of the previous wording, I see it that text there now.
<doctormo> What does IIRC mean? I've always wanted to ask.
<mhall119> okay, so Canonical requires that you give up your copyright claims to code you contribute to their projects
<JanC> Michael Meeks gave an interesting talk about LibO at FOSDEM which included some interesting stuff about licensing
<mhall119> I can see the problems people might have with that
<mhall119> but in practice, it's not required for very many projects
<doctormo> mhall119: It wasn't required for anything critical until Ubuntu 11.04, it's getting harder to contribute.
<mhall119> I don't think there are any projects that require a contributor agreement where you might be submitting the same code somwehere else
<mhall119> doctormo: you talking about Unity?
<doctormo> Unity, Indicators, bunch of different things. Jockey has been there for a while of course.
<doctormo> mhall119: To me, it's the principle of the matter. We're not considered equal and trust worthy partners, and given no guarentees about misuse of our works.
<mhall119> all stuff that originated from Canonical from the looks of it
<mhall119> doctormo: you think there's any guarantee they can give that won't just draw more criticism?
<doctormo> mhall119: That's the only stuff they could possible have copyright assignment on.
<mhall119> technically they can have copyright assigned for anything the authors want to give it up on
<doctormo> mhall119: If they said that it was acceptable to copyright assign to the ubuntu foundation and that the text included a 2v passage to only use foss licenses. That would draw praise I believe.
<doctormo> mhall119: Technically I could mug you with a banana, code could go directly upstream.
<mhall119> I don't think the ubuntu foundation exists in any meaningful sense anymore
<doctormo> No, I know
<AlanBell> mhall119: wasn't it always supposed to be dormant, sitting on a pile of cash in case Canonical goes away?
<mhall119> AlanBell: I don't know, I thought it was supposed to be more of a layer between Canonical and the community
<mhall119> or between Canonical and Ubuntu itself
<AlanBell> nah, it has $10,000,000 squirreled away in a trust fund or something
<mhall119> yeah, it does have that
<mhall119> but I thought it was supposed to be more active
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Foundation
<doctormo> mhall119: It's a will and tesiment thing I think.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> just out of curiosity, has Canonical ever taken something open and made it closed?
<akgraner> yo yo yo - guess who is speaking at OSCON this year?  woot woot woot!
<AlanBell> \o/ yay, subject?
<akgraner> * Volunteers Aren't Always Contributors; Contributors Don't
<akgraner> Always Volunteer.
<akgraner> I am sooo freaking happy and to think 30 minutes ago I summed up my day today as "Suckage seeping from my fingertips to web pages like raw sewage from a septic tank."
<doctormo> akgraner: Aw, surely it couldn't have been that bad.
<akgraner> it's what happens when you rush and are distracted :-)
<akgraner> and by you  I mean me
<maco> congrats amber
<mhall119> akgraner: where is oscon?
<AlanBell> is there a mailing list for the Millbank office?
<AlanBell> Daviey: ^^
<paultag> howdy
<paultag> man, i've got such a headache. I've not eaten all day. I just got out of the cleveland clinic, watched open heart surgery. super leet.
<AlanBell> ah yes, but it is not exactly rocket science
<paultag> AlanBell: last week I saw neurosurgery, that's flipping awesome
<paultag> on the top of the brain
<AlanBell> paultag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNPmhBl-8I
<Daviey> AlanBell, Yes, and a -uk.
<paultag> AlanBell: haha, this is grand
<paultag> AlanBell: I need to do this with computer science
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> AlanBell: that was great. What show is that?
<AlanBell>  That Mitchell & Webb Look
<paultag> Not exactly computer science, now is it?
<AlanBell> they do the I am a  Mac and I am a PC adverts
<paultag> ahh, aye
<AlanBell> this django stuff seems to make a certain amount of sense at last.
<AlanBell> should have something working tomorrow
<paultag> huzzah :)
<paultag> I need to do my daily pestering of nigelb
<paultag> pester pester pester
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-15
<jono> anyone here running Evolution?
<JanC> jono: yes?
<jono> JanC, do you use Ubuntu One?
<JanC> no
<duanedesign> jono: i do
<jono> duanedesign, do you see any contacts in Ubuntu One in Evo?
<jono> (in Natty)
<duanedesign> jono: yes I do have contacts
<jono> duanedesign, in Evo in Natty?
<duanedesign> jono: yes sir
<jono> interesting
<jono> thanks
<duanedesign> jono: yours not showing up?
<jono> duanedesign, nope
<jono> I filed a bug
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb "Contacts not syncing with my computer" [Medium,Fix released]
<jono> checking into it now
<duanedesign> jono: can you see Futon at file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<jono> duanedesign, yep
<duanedesign> hmm
<jono> duanedesign, which db are my contacts in?
<duanedesign> jono: it is called 'contacts'
<jono> duanedesign, odd, I don't see contacts
<duanedesign> jono: ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log <--may provide a clue
<jono> duanedesign, this is weird, I ran some command recently that told me the contacts had synced
<jono> I cant remember what it was
<jono> duanedesign, python ubuntuone-desktopcouch-admin.py -l
<jono> that shows more databases than are shown in futon
<duanedesign> jono: did you check all the pages in Futon. For some reason it does not show a lot of rows per page so their can be multiple pages.
<jono> duanedesign, oh, it is there
<jono> thanks!
<jono> brb
<duanedesign> jono: when you get back you might try the steps under 'Killing and Restarting Desktopcouch' http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<duanedesign> that has helped me before
<duanedesign> jono: If that does not work you might be able to get some clues by doing:  evolution --force-shutdown; /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<duanedesign> then open the Contacts from Messaging Menu and see if anything clues come up on the Terminal. These are the steps under 'Can't open CouchDB addressbook from Evolution contacts' in the link above but with the correct command for Natty.
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> jcastro: are you responsible for unity.ubuntu.com as well?
<akgraner> mhall119, portland this year...
<mhall119> ah, too far
<mhall119> you sure are logging a lot of flight time this year akgraner
<nigelb> I realized recently how awesome place portland is
<nigelb> I mean, that's the place where linus lives!
<mhall119> oregon on maine?
<nigelb> *Linus
<nigelb> oregon
<akgraner> Oregon
<mhall119> portland maine is nice too
<mhall119> akgraner: are you gonna be in budapest?
<akgraner> mhall119, yeppers
<mhall119> cool!
<nigelb> someday, I'll abolish visas for Indians anywhere in the world ;p
<mhall119> I'm seriously considering doing an ad-hoc python for non-programmers class
<nigelb> mhall119: in -classroom?
<mhall119> no, in -budapest
<akgraner> mhall119, that would rock - remind me tomorrow to get you the tutorial that Asheesh uses...
<mhall119> akgraner: thanks, I didn't know there was something out there already
<nigelb> mhall119: give a plenary talk :)
<mhall119> I was teaching Q some basics this evening
<mhall119> nigelb: uh, no
<nigelb> hehe
<mhall119> talking in front of 5 people, cool.  talking in front of 500? no
<akgraner> it's geared to people who are NOVICE....and they want people to test it and give feedback
<nigelb> mhall119: if you are giving such a talk,I'd be interested in recording it
<mhall119> akgraner: sounds perfect, I'd love to take a look
<mhall119> nigelb: how about you just show up this time?
<nigelb> mhall119: Its not like I dont want to, but the powers that be need to decide :p
<nigelb> I'm armed with moe knowledge today.  I need to write a letter.
<mhall119> I'm not sure how Moe's knowledge is gonna help
<nigelb> hopefully I'll write it on etherpad and let everyone edit it to size :)
<nigelb> *MORE
<nigelb> I supposed to let the consulate know how much I want to go and how this is a sort of emergency
<mhall119> okay boys and girls, my better half is calling it a night so I am too
<nigelb> and I need to start my day
<nigelb> laters all!
<nigelb> good night mhall119 :)
<mhall119> good morning nigelb :)
<akgraner> night all...:-)
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> hey dpm
<nigelb> hello ara
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> Finally! WE \o/
<kim0> Morning :)
<nigelb> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey WE yaay :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> hello, world :)
<greg-g> dholbach: plain text CC license legal code now official: https://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/27094
<greg-g> with instructions on how to use, even :)
<dholbach> bah
<dholbach> greg-g, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-packaging-guide/license/+merge/57518
<dholbach> I formatted it by hand - just 2-3 days ago
<dholbach> but yeah, good idea - finally :)
<greg-g> dholbach: yeah, it was admittedly a slow response on that one :(
<dholbach> but on the other hand we have a CC BY SA wiki now!
<greg-g> but at least they are now all up there and available for use by anyone now, including CC0, which is great if you want to put your source in the public domain
<greg-g> dholbach: which is awesome! I'm so happy about the wiki
<dholbach> long overdue
<greg-g> it is the time of doing long overdue things :)
<jcastro> akgraner: if I wanted a list of all OSS/Linux conferences over the next year I would look at ..... ?
<akgraner> any particular focus?
<jcastro> end usery
<jcastro> like the SELFs and Ohios
<akgraner> gotcha - give me just a sec and I'll get you some links :-)
<akgraner> is this for you personally or to share so other end users know what to look at - I ask to make sure which lists to pull that's all
<akgraner> here is the Linux Pro list - anything with Linux Fest in the title are great end user/community run events - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Resources/Event-Calendar
<akgraner> it's funny you should ask this I was just asking if we could sort these by target audience
<akgraner> jcastro - here is lwn's - http://lwn.net/Calendar/
<jcastro> ah LWN, of course!
<akgraner> I hate to admit it - but lwn's is awesome
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> why hate?
<akgraner> the linux pro one is prettier...:-)  and we are working on making sure we have the same events as LWN and more
<akgraner> not hate
<akgraner> wrong word... but if you look at Linux Pro and LWN lwn's to me is simply and easy to find what you are looking for
<akgraner> less fluff :-)
<Pendulum> jcastro: there's fossevents.org too, but not enough people put their events on it :(
<akgraner> I was just about to say that Pendulum :-)
<Pendulum> thought it was worth mentioning since it's a PDPC thing :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, maybe someone could just go through lwn's and LP and just add the events ...(but that is a lot of work)
<akgraner> jcastro, that help?
<jcastro> it did yes!
<jcastro> so basically
<jcastro> the big ones left this year are OLF and SELF
<jcastro> for people like us I mean. :)
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<jcastro> popey: I shaved my sides yesterday
<jcastro> I no longer look like you
<popey> You're dead to me.
<popey> obligatory smiley
<popey> COLON RIGHT BRACE
<dholbach> alrightie - I'll work the rest from home - I need a walk with fresh air now - see you in a bit
<jcastro> dpm: ping
<jcastro> or kim0, whoever. :)
<kim0> jcastro: pong?
<jcastro> hey I'm going to step out for lunch, when jono shows up
<jcastro> and asks about IRC Q+A
<jcastro> oubiwann is out sick today, so he was like the last person we needed, so I recommended we just reschedule
<jcastro> just in case he comes in here before I get back and hasn't read his mail
<kim0> jcastro: ok so it's resceduled .. and I'll tell him you emailed him
 * kim0 gets the idea, the bot should have
<kim0> bot: !tell jono <no qa session today...>
<jcastro> we have a bot?
<kim0> all the others do .. duh ..
<kim0> is this one bot free ;)
<jcastro> bot: !show popey how to speak American
<kim0> hehe
<vish> bot: !remind kim0
<kim0> vish: hehe thanks
<vish> would actually be a nice option in ubottu
<kim0> jono: jcastro was gonna tell ya the q&a irc session has been rescheduled, and he has emailed you about it
<jcastro> kim0: oh hey I am back
<kim0> cool
<jono> kim0, yeah got it, thanks
<jono> jcastro, np, thanks for looking into it
<jcastro> I will make it up today
<jcastro> with an AMAZING Unity Q+A with DBO.
<jcastro> jono: also, come to think of it, classes are running this week
<jono> jcastro, good point
<jono> jcastro, no next week oubiwann will do it?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> jono: the thing is on friday I'm in Indiana giving a talk, I took 2 conf days next week
<jono> jcastro, np, we will find someone else to cover it - I will be on vacation then
<jcastro> http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Oracle-Announces-Its-Intention-to-Move-OpenOfficeorg-to-a-Community-Based-Project-NASDAQ-ORCL-1428324.htm
<jcastro> haha
<jcastro> "awesome"
<kim0> now they do it ..
<jono> jcastro, call?
<jono> jcastro, UDS call
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> sec
<dholbach> my friends - end of the week over here - have a great WE!
<Technoviking> jcastro: How come I doubt Oracle true intentions:)
<jcastro> kim0: you need to mark yourself as attending UDS in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/
 * kim0 nods
<kim0> done
<jcastro> ta
<Technoviking> Please re-tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/Technoviking/status/58931833504665600
<paultag> Technoviking: done.
<popey> done
<kim0> done
<Technoviking> thanks all
<jono> Technoviking, retweeted
 * nigelb waves
<jono> jcastro, alright ,all set?
<jcastro> jono: you cut out
<jono> jcastro, weird, my mic just stopped
<jono> one sec
<nigelb> talk to it nicely :p
<paultag> nhandler: ping
<paultag> nhandler: any way to get a Group Registration requst through without a 2 year wait?
<nigelb> paultag: bribe nhandler with cookies and cake :P
<paultag> nigelb: heh :)
<jcastro> anyone have any idea why Jamie's updates to his blog repost it on Planet?
<jcastro> he'd like to fix it to be normal
<paultag> jcastro: when he updates it changes the time of the post
<paultag> jcastro: and next time the RSS parser comes, it picks it up as being newer then other posts, and moves it up top
<paultag> jcastro: it won't dupe it, it just throws it on the top
<jcastro> right but like, when I update my blogs it doesn't bump
<nigelb> paultag: but its a wp
<paultag> jcastro: because you use tumblr
<jcastro> I see people doing blog updates all the time but doesn't bump on planet
<nigelb> shouldn't happen
<nigelb> I update all the time :/
<paultag> nigelb: my wp used to bump mine
<paultag> and I tested it, and figured out why
<paultag> just have him check timestamps, I swear that's it
<nigelb> paultag: but I use wp.com too :\
<paultag> nigelb: I use a local instance
<paultag> used *
<paultag> perhaps it's configured a bit differently
<jcastro> is there a setting?
<paultag> jcastro: there might be
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm looking. let me get back to you in a while.
<nigelb> paultag: was that atom or rss?
<paultag> nigelb: I don't recall. I tend to rss, but it might have been atom. Check the bzr revs to planet to see what I had :)
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<paultag> nigelb: :) -- let me know if you find the setting, that was one of the reasons I hated WP
<nigelb> lawl
<maco> jcastro: it depends on the blog software
<maco> wp lets you set what the post time is when you edit, so you can keep it the same
<maco> blogger puts both the original post time and the most-recent-update timestamp in
<nigelb> maco: b0rked in wp, but seems to be only for him :\
<maco> so blogger always jumps up. wp you should be able to change it *at the time you make the edit*
<maco> (this is why i rarely edit old posts on my blog)
<paultag> tolja it was the issue :)
<paultag> thanks for thinking i'm sane, maco
<nigelb> paultag: I didn't say you weren't sane ;)
<paultag> bah :)
<jcastro> hah
<nigelb> paultag: I'm not responsible for what jcastro may or may not have said :-P
<paultag> nigelb: but see jcastro always thinks i'm crazy
<paultag> I expected better from you >:D
<jcastro> jono: are you sitting down?
<jono> jcastro, sure
<cjohnston> I think he is standing on his head
<jcastro> jono: https://launchpad.net/ufurmix
<jcastro> check this out
<jono> (no comment)
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I didn't know paultag started a new project
<paultag> jcastro: had no idea I changed my name to Sergey :)
<jcastro> heh
<paultag> jcastro: god, that's odd
<paultag> screenshots: http://daemon.rusfur.net/up/ubuntu_furry_remix_screenshots/
<paultag> I guess the naming scheme for Ubuntu kinda makes sense for a furry remix
<paultag> could feature a new animal every six months
<jcastro> the little paw on the panel is pretty awesome actually
<nigelb> jcastro: O.M.G.
<mhall119> suddenly animal codenames seem much much worse
<nigelb> jcastro: I FOUND THE FIX!
<nigelb> jcastro: erm, I mean, I found the fix
<JFo> no, you were right the first time
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> paultag: atom gives trouble, rss is fine
 * nigelb fix0rs
<nigelb> jcastro, paultag: could I have your +1 to change https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu and say use wordpress with ?mrss=off instead of atom?
<paultag> nigelb: do it, as long as it fixes it, have at it :)
 * nigelb clicks save
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thanks, nigelb!
<nigelb> paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu?action=diff&rev2=54&rev1=53
<paultag> nigelb: looks good, dude
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Good deed for day done :p
<jcastro> nigelb: NIIIIICE!
<nigelb> jcastro: :)
<nigelb> jcastro: anyway, talked to jamie + updated the planet config file.
<nigelb> Now, I need to stay up till uadw gets over.
<cjohnston> nigelb causing trouble again?
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh wait, you're around?
<cjohnston> I'm still at work
<nigelb> darn
<jcastro> nigelb: jawesome
<cjohnston> I already spent money to tell you that today!
<nigelb> lawl
<nigelb> But you arent spending anything extra to reiterate it now :p
<cjohnston> but ill kick you
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> man dpm totally rocks, he's staying up late just for uadw :-)
 * nigelb hugs dpm
<cjohnston> he can cal me if there is a probelm and i can try to get online
 * dpm hugs nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: try doesn't work, I'll probably be up till mhall119's session starts,he's taking over for me for lightning takls
<dpm> but I'll be off in a minute today, heading to a party and into the weekend
<nigelb> :-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: speaking of calls... http://notalwaysright.com/circular-calls/11130
<mhall119> nigelb: why am I taking over for you if you're gonna be awake that late anyway?
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't want to, but I'm forced to be up till before your session.
<nigelb> mhall119: No one else is around :(
<nigelb> mhall119: plus, if you take over, I get to sleep at 3:30 or else 4:30 :(
<JFo> ZOMG, I just realized it's Friday!
<JFo> yay! \o/
<nigelb> JFo: haha :)
<JFo> thank the (G)gods for weekends!
<vish> pff, slackers..
 * vish sleeps :p
 * JFo steals vish's pillow
 * JFo is a vile and dissolute being
<nigelb> 'JFo unviled' :p
<JFo> heh
<JFo> book out August 5th!
<JFo> errr, no
<JFo> film at 11?
<JFo> yeah, that
<mhall119> it's Friday, Friday!
<JFo> yay!!
 * mhall119 plans to request that JFo sing that song at UDS
<JFo> heh
<JFo> I dunno what/if I'll be singing
<JFo> depends on who all wants to do something
<cjohnston> narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean causing all commotion cause they are so awesome
<cjohnston> oh.. not that song?
<JFo> you can sing that one cjohnston
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I like your singing better
<jcastro> uuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cjohnston> what
<jcastro> the new trash and workspace switcher icons look :(
<nigelb> jcastro: bin!
<nigelb> :-P
 * JFo is building an 80's DJ set for the party
<JFo> jcastro, I need to get some good rock song ideas from you
<JFo> great 80's and 90's stuff
<JFo> stuff that will play for DJ sets
<paultag> http://git.fluxbox.org/ <-- hehehe
<nigelb> g'nite folks, mhall119 kindle agreed to let me sleep :D
<paultag> night nigelb :)
 * cjohnston sets timer to call nigelb every 10 minutes
<mhall119> technically I agreed to run the lightning session, I never said you could sleep ;)
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> cjohnston: I will pick those calls causing you to go bankrupt :p
<nigelb> mhall119: oh no
<jcastro> jono: did you see what Jason did?
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/yNjY0.jpg
<jono> jcastro, is that reddit?
<jono> nice!
<mhall119> does anybody know of a good program for doing GUI mockups?
<Daviey> mhall119: Glade :)
<mhall119> Daviey: web applications
<paultag> mhall119: paper and pen :)
<Daviey> mhall119: Balsamiq might be of interest
<cjohnston> paultag: paper and napkin
<cjohnston> ;-)
<paultag> cjohnston: :P
<mhall119> paultag: I found some stencils for that, if I had them I'd be using it
<paultag> mhall119: I usually freehand that stuff. Brotip: Draw out a few "browsers" on a page and xerox it
<paultag> a bit of "cost" upfront, but xerox it and be done with it
<JFo> 'Brotip' > protip
<jcastro> hahah
<paultag> JFo: :)
<jcastro> what's a brotip
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> that sounds like another made up paultag word
<paultag> damn skippy :)
<paultag> nah, I saw it on reddit
<james_w> gomockingbird.com - HTML5
<JFo> Brotip is a protip with the word 'Bro,' first in the sentence
<mhall119> paultag: the same place that had the stencils, also had "browser" stationary
<paultag> JFo++
<paultag> mhall119: heh :)
<JFo> paultag, :)
<mhall119> paultag: http://www.uistencils.com/
<mhall119> they're pretty nice actually
<paultag> mhall119: haha, that's sweet
<paultag> way expensive, though
<mhall119> yeah
<paultag> put it on the company card, I guess
<mhall119> which is why I don't have them
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> i need this for personal use
<paultag> i'm telling you man, do them out by hand once and copy+paste, it's a lot nicer doing it out by hand then coding it IMHO
<mhall119> trying out Pencil
<Daviey> and Paper
<mhall119> http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx
<mhall119> so far, this Pencil app is really really nice: http://img197.imageshack.us/f/pencilmockups.png/
<nhandler> paultag: Send me the details
<Technoviking> the newest Unity is working good here
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> jono: should I add linaro to each new track?
<jono> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> ok
<jono> e.g. Linaro Multimedia
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> gotcha
<jcastro> jono: so we remove "ARM and Linaro" right?
<jcastro> that's was their one track before
<jcastro> jono: booyah: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<cjohnston> too many tracks!
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> jono: new track leads mailed with scheduling info
<jcastro> and with that
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jono> jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> I AM DONE FOR THE WEEK!
<jono> hey czajkowski
<jcastro> goodnight detroit!
<jono> jcastro, woo!
<czajkowski> jono: howdy
<czajkowski> so in one week, I've been to 2 NHS A&Es had a reaction to pain killers and throat closed up mostly and 2 GP visits, I'd like a nice quiet week next week please.
<Pendulum> jcastro: don't you mean hello detroit, g'night IRC?
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I was in detroit last night
<jcastro> we had an ignite event
<jcastro> it was packed, like 1100 people
<czajkowski> deadly
<mhall119> hey czajkowski, glad to see you alive enough to be on IRC anyway
<mhall119> jcastro: did those default slots work well enough for ya?
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah I only had to split up the plenaries
<jcastro> and do the intro plenary and friday wrap up
<jcastro> but compared to what I had to do before it's magical
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I knew you'd have to do that
<czajkowski> mhall119: thanks, been a long week mostly sleeping and being prodded. and not in a good way :/
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> glad you clarified, that sounded naughty
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> right sleep for me
<czajkowski> toodles
<mhall119> night
 * mhall119 is off to Disney World
<Pendulum> mhall119: have fun!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-16
<doctormo> Nic work greg-g
<doctormo> nice*
<greg-g> doctormo: thanks! :)
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> mhall119: Thank you,Thank you, Thank you :-)
<nigelb> mhall119: I owe you big time :-)
<nigelb> OMG,Its paultag's birthday!
<paultag> nigelb: ja :_
<paultag> nigelb: I'm going to be honest, I'm really really drunk
<paultag> this amazing girl took me out :)
<paultag> nigelb: but thanks :)
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: we missed you last night ;)
<kim0> nice, just noticed on the network-managre indicator, clicking on "Enable wireless" to uncheck it and disable wireless, doesn't really do anything. Can anyone confirm
<jussi> Hello all!
<Pendulum> hi jussi :)
<jussi> anyone know what software canonical uses for shop.ubuntu.com ?
<jussi> o/ Pendulum
<popey> its a 3rd party site isnt it jussi ?
<popey> always was run by merchandise mania
<jussi> it does say the stuff is made by merchandise mania, but Im not sure about the site...
<jussi>  The promotional products on this store are provided by Merchandise Mania Limited.
<popey> doesnt look like its hosted by them
<popey> (canonical)
<jussi> :/
 * popey notes not one but two google tracking urchins on that page
<jussi> I looked at the page source there, but found no clues...
<popey> zen cart
<popey> http://www.zen-cart.com/
<jussi> ok, thanks :)
<popey> np
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<nigelb> hello hello
<czajkowski> Pendulum: howdy
<jussi> czajkowski: hows the back?
<czajkowski> so so
<czajkowski> cant take any of the strong meds I usually take
<czajkowski> so in a bit of a catch 22 atm
<nigelb> nice video http://www.ted.com/talks/dave_meslin_the_antidote_to_apathy.html
<vish> jcastro: Bug #762455 something to think about for future?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762455 in example-content "Add a video tutorial for Unity instead of the default examples video and audio" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762455
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but people have been talking about video intros since 4.10
<vish> jcastro: maybe worth assigning to some design team folk to get it done Unity-classy ;)
<mhall119> happy birthday paultag!
<jussi> czajkowski: *hugs*
<paultag> mhall119: thanks!
<paultag> recoving from a bit of a hangover right now
<Pendulum> paultag: happy birthday!
<nigelb> paultag: Happy Birthday again now that you're less drunk :P
<paultag> thanks, Pendulum :)
<paultag> nigelb: aye! :)
<nigelb> im sad that there is no ascii art in the channel ;p
<paultag> hehehe
<paultag> oh, nigelb, did you see I got +w on git.fluxbox?
<paultag> it's awesome
<jussi> paultag: have a mellow birthday :)
<paultag> jussi: dude, I tried so effing hard to do that
<paultag> jussi: but my friends are making a bit deal out of this
<jussi> aww
<paultag> I honestly hate birthdays so much
 * jussi passes paultag some nice mellow music :)
<paultag> thanks :)
<mhall119> paultag: but you went out drinking with an amazing girl
<nigelb> paultag: oh, wait. you got +w only now? :-P
<nigelb> mhall119++
<nigelb> mhall119: (we did see that invite in his mailbox :p)
<paultag> oh jeez, I need to read scrollback
<paultag> I was not on IRC, was I?
<nigelb> yes you were
<mhall119> lol
 * paultag facepalms
<mhall119> ha ha ha
<paultag> sorry everyone, just /clear that off
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> we're going to submit that and this together to bash.org
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^ thoughts?
<paultag> noooooo wayyyyyyy
<mhall119> give the guy a break, it was his birthday
<nigelb> ok ok :p
<paultag> I was blasted-d-d-d
<nigelb> mhall119: Thanks again for taking over last night
<mhall119> if that doesn't entitle him to drunken IRC'ing, I don't know what does
<mhall119> nigelb: no problem, it went pretty well
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: I suppose we should do this every time :)
<nigelb> mhall119: for UOW though, maybe we could have people talk about their contribution to ubuntu from different teams (though that might sound like ads), you'd be advertising your team to the community...
<mhall119> by "this" you mean "lightinging talks" not "Agreeing to host a lightning talk without doing the UTC conversion then trying to find someone else who can do it" right?
<nigelb> yes :p
<nigelb> mhall119: I did do the utc conversion, but I'm getting far too little sleep these days
<mhall119> just switch to US timezone sleep patterns
<nigelb> I wish my work would accept that :p
<mhall119> your work is in US timezone isn't it?
<nigelb> Nope
<duanedesign> nigelb: I am sooooo sorry I missed the lightning talk.
<duanedesign> i feel really awful letting everyone down.
 * nigelb hugs duanedesign 
<nigelb> duanedesign: I missed them too :p
<AlanBell> all set for our LoCo quiz night in a few hours
<AlanBell> if anyone wants to observe/laugh then it will be in #ubuntu-trivia and audio on mumble at mumble.libertus.co.uk
<cjohnston> The ubuntu community rocks
<cjohnston> I'm talking to people in Croatia who are helping with planning our trip!
<Pendulum> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-17
<nigelb> cjohnston: :)
<AlanBell> nigelb is playing with the ubuntu category in #ubuntu-trivia if anyone wants to join in
<akgraner> JFo, you talked to hoof yet?
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> I called them and left a message...
<akgraner> hey czajkowski!
<akgraner> I'll see what's being done for them and then see what we can do to help...
<akgraner> for those of you who know Chris Van Hoof (he's a Canonical guy as well) he lost his condo this weekend....
<akgraner> tornado dropped an industrial AC unit through their roof
<akgraner> they were in the condo, but they and the pets made it out .. :-)
<popey> wow
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I've known Hoof for a while now
<akgraner> 10+ years or so now
<akgraner> this makes so sad...but I am happy they are ok
<czajkowski> glad to hear they are ok
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> me too!
<JanC> does somebody know if a date was set for the next global jam yet?
<JanC> akgraner: the radio news here also talks about tornadoes in several US states
<JanC> 40 people killed?  :-/
<cjohnston> I haven't heard 40.. Last I heard was 17 JanC
<cjohnston> I dunno tho
<jussi> I think I want to cry...
<cjohnston> Cause you cant wait to see me?
<jussi> no, that can definately wait.
<jussi> :P
<cjohnston> oh hush
<jussi> anyway, not very happy with the election results here. :/
<cjohnston> o?
<JanC> I heard something about the ultra-nationalist/extreme-right "real finns" party
<jussi> "true finns"
<jussi> ~0% of the vote
<jussi> ~20% of the vote
<jussi> typos ftw
<AlanBell> yeah, our nutter parties are very pleased
<jussi> anyway, off to bed to pretend its all a bad dream, check it out in the morning
 * popey tucks jussi in
<czajkowski> jcastro: the ask ubuntu lense still crashes on me
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-09
<mhall119> good morning
<imbrandon> morn mhall119
 * jussi waves 
<jussi> Back home again after a weekend with very little connection :)
<jcastro> Daviey: hey ninja, you get my mail about juju stickers?
<bodhi_zazen> Happy monday ;p
<balloons> happy monday bodhi_zazen :-)
<technoviking> jcastro: trying to get logs from login.u.c to try to figure out the problem with SSO on test forum
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> has no one given them to you yet?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo technoviking
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: hi
<technoviking> jcastro:not yet
<jono> mhall119, I guess we should just do our call in our two mammoth meeting tomorrow?
<mhall119> jono: okay by me
<mhall119> jono: I see 9-10, 11-12 and 12-1 on my schedule
<jono> mhall119, eh?
<mhall119> oh, 9-11
<mhall119> so, I'll be in meetings from 9am to 12:30pm
<mhall119> I guess you will too
<jono> mhall119, I will be in meetings from 6am - 9.30
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Nike Shoes: http://j.mp/IaHbUM
<mhall119> bkerensa: did you see http://blog.myfenris.net/2012/04/07/ubuntu-shoes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+myfenris+%28.%3A%3A+My+Life+Journey+%3A%3A.%29 ?
<bkerensa> mhall119: that is exactly what inspired the idea
<bkerensa> but I'm not paying $200 for orange shoes
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> I can't even load the nike site
<mhall119> Flash is getting stuck or something
<bkerensa> using Chrome?
<mhall119> Chromium
<bkerensa> mhall119: I was having same issue with flash on a bunch of sites just not loading and I switch to FF
<jono> balloons, are you working today?
<balloons> yes yes.. didn't take off.. hence no email saying so :-)
<jono> balloons, cool, I am going to get caffinated and then will ping you
<balloons> :-) he remembers
<jono> ;-)
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<jono> anyone want to translate https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer/trunk ? :-)
<cjohnston> I can translate to English
<jussi> o/
<mhall119> Hello Unity is ready for translations now too: https://translations.launchpad.net/hello-unity
<czajkowski> bah what has happened to flash on chrome :/
 * mhall119 blames adobe, whatever it is
<czajkowski> not working either on FF
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I had an issue after updating saturday, I had to uninstall and reinstall flash*
<cjohnston> right now I can't even get chromium to start
<cjohnston> nor produce an error message
<czajkowski> ;(
<czajkowski> it's running but wont play any flash, so no streaming radio
<czajkowski> no biggie just rather annoying
<czajkowski> shall have to go back to holiday mode :)
<czajkowski> toodles
<pangolin> czajkowski, same thing happened to me, I installed from adobe site. working fine now.
<technoviking> jcastro: tiaz looked at the login logs, not much info, get advice from stuart
<mhall119> jono: thanks for the UK translations :)
<jono> mhall119, no worries :-)
<cjohnston> did you put an accent on the English to make it UK ;-)
<bkerensa> ;p
<popey> Pip pip!
<mhall119> cjohnston: everything is spelled the same, but there's slightly more classy now
<popey> Change "Hello" to "Ahoy-hoy!"
<cjohnston> lol
<SergioMeneses> o0
<jono> cjohnston, heh
<jcastro> jono: hah, see G+
<jcastro> nice timing
<jono> jcastro, that's what inspired me :-)
<Daviey> jono: not yet!
<jono> :-)
<jono> brb, lunch
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-10
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro, do you have time for a PM ?
<bodhi_zazen> Is there any group or team that is focused on maintaining the community wiki ?
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> good weekend?
<dholbach> yeah, pretty good - how was yours?
<hobgoblin> other than wet it was good - I also have the rest of the week of :)
<bkerensa> Hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dholbach> forestpiskie, nice
<forestpiskie> I hope so dholbach - but I just saw the forecast lol
<forestpiskie> I suppose april is the time of the year to have april showers ...
<dholbach> we had snow yesterday and 17°C today
<dholbach> typical April weather
<nigelb> 17C. Woah.
<nigelb> We have 31C :(
<dholbach> nigelb, it was a bit colder in the days before :)
<nigelb> dholbach: "a bit" hehe
<forestpiskie> hi nigelb - long time - rarely seen :)
<nigelb> forestpiskie: Heya!
<nigelb> I'm around. But at sane time for my timezone :P
<forestpiskie> lol
<bkerensa> Good Night!
<dpm> good morning! :)
<nigelb> g'morning dpm :)
<forestpiskie> good mornaftereveight everyone
<dpm> hey nigelb and all
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> :-)
<popey> /26/26
<popey> bah!
<jono> morning all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> thanks for looking at the packaging
<dholbach> de nada
<jono> it looks like I managed to fix the GUI side of things
<dholbach> let me know if there's anything more I can do
<jono> I will take a look at your mergew
<jono> thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> I might have overlooked some other cases, but putting some path determination in place seemed reasonable to me - it should be easily extensible for other paths/files you might need to access
<dholbach> jono, is it 5:51 over there or is my clock askew?
<jono> yep thats right, dholbach
<jono> 6a meeting
<jono> 6am
<dholbach> holy cow
<jono> :)
<dholbach> I hope you have some strong tea/coffee
<dholbach> or ice cold shower - whatever works
<jono> hehe
<jono> the coffee is doing its thing as we speak :-)
<cjohnston> jono: Could you please take a look at the whiteboard of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-summit -- I think it may be a worthwhile topic, but I think it is misplaced in the Summit blueprint.. What are your thoughts?
<jono> cjohnston, what topic?
<cjohnston> Making UDS more beginner friendly would be the high-level topic
<jono> seems like a good idea to me :-)
<cjohnston> Ok.. I'll talk to him about it and get a session created for it.
<jono> cool
<cjohnston> I think its too broad of a topic to discuss in the summit session though :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dpm> morning jono, mhall119, yep!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 rejoining
<dholbach> yo balloons
<balloons> yo dholbach
<balloons> how was your time off?
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<balloons> working my way thru April
 * dholbach makes some more tea
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> sounds fine
<balloons> I'll go grab a beverage also and give you a ring
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> balloons, I'm ready
<balloons> incoming
<dholbach> balloons, are you starting the hangout?
<dholbach> if not, I can do it
<balloons> yes, it's started
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> do you see it?
<dholbach> ah, here we go
<jono> dpm, we lost you?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> team call
<jono> team meeting, rather
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons ^
<dholbach> yep
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 10 15:01:32 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<balloons> yarp
<jono> roll up, roll up! it is time for the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jcastro> AWWWW YEAH
<jono> welcome one and all to a series of summaries and other attractions
<jono> :-)
<jono> so...first up...
<balloons> attractions or distractions? ;-)
<jono> when he speaks...everyone listens
<jono> when he dances...everyone gasps...
<jono> when he gets developers involved...everyone packages...
<jono> ...dholbach!
 * dholbach blushes crimson
<dholbach> thanks jono, but that's too much :-P
<dholbach> alright, I had a short week because of people celebrating Easter in Germany, but here goes....
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> no, he's right about the dancing :)
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Advisory Team: New Contributors feedback report is still WIP, to be released this week. Helped a number of applicants to set up organise their applications.
<dholbach>  ☺ Sponsoring: Some followup with people who did not tend to their piloting duties. Might have to improve the way to track sponsorship activities. Did some sponsoring myself.
<dholbach>  ☺ Dev Infrastructure: fixed a bug in Harvest, so its API can better deal with consumers such as an Dev Opportunities Lens. :-) Blogged about Harvest, hoping to get some new contributors roped in.
<dholbach> thanks mhall119 for answering some lens questions!
<dholbach>  ☺ CC: some small improvements to CoC v2 draft, soon to be announced for public feedback.
<dholbach>  ☺ 12.10 preparation: Finished first draft of 12.10 objectives.
<dholbach>  ☺ Misc: Helped balloons with packaging of checkbox-app-testing-qt. Helped mhall119 get singlet/quickly-templates into precise. Signed up for UOW and UADW sessions. Helped jono to solve some accomplishments packaging issues. Short week due to Easter weekend → email catchup. Call with balloons to brainstorm about QA Developer Community growth.
<dholbach> Done.
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<jcastro> is there anything important in CoC v2?
<jcastro> like, any big changes? Or just a maintenance release?
<dholbach> we rolled the Leadership CoC and the diversity statement into it
<dholbach> and generally cleaned it up
<jcastro> ah ok
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/MergedCodeOfConduct.txt is the current draft
<jono> any other questions for dholbach?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...a man who is charming in more ways than you would imagine...
<jono> ...a man who will get anyone (including your mum) running Juju in 12.10...
<jono> ...jcastro!
<jcastro> THANKS EVERYONE
<jcastro> Today's summary is brought to you by the Tornado of Souls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-HzFACAedk
<jcastro> ## juju
<jcastro> - Charm contest over, about 10 new charms, winners will be announced right after this meeting.
<jcastro> - 63 official charms, 24 community charmers
<jcastro> - Charm store actually works now, just not in precise, this should be sorted this week.
<jcastro> you can do "juju deploy cs:oneiric/wordpress" though in the meantime
<jcastro> - Coordinating with people on Charm Contest for UDS
<jcastro> ^^ purposely vague as the prizes will be excellent
<jcastro> - Coordinated an "Ask me anything" with Rick Spencer: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/rw6iu/iama_directory_of_engineering_for_canonical_i/
<jcastro> - Charm school ODS material generation (stickers, etc.)
<jcastro> - Calls with IS folks about cloud stuff, trying to find ways to get communtiy folks access to cloud resources.
<jcastro> - Doc cleanup on lp:juju/docs because they are so horrible. Tricked other people to help out.
<jcastro> ## Other
<jcastro> - Initial 12.10 plan (YAY)
<jcastro> - OpenWeek planning has begun and been announced.
<jcastro> ^^^ Mark is available at an odd time this time, but other than that no issues
<jcastro> - Need to do round #2 of plenary stuff today
<jcastro> - Track leads all set in launchpad (thanks techboard)
<jcastro> QUESTIONS?
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jcastro> I think they are enjoying the soundtrack more than the report
<jono> haha
<jono> alrighty!
<balloons> 2 more mins on soundtrack jcastro
<jono> ...he is competitive...driven...and focused...
<jono> ...he demands the best out of himself and his peers...
<dholbach> jcastro, I did not use juju yet (yes, a shame), but being able to use stuff like "cs:oneiric/wordpress" is awesome
<jono> ...he will stop at nothing to get your filing bugs and testing Ubuntu...
<jono> ...he has not experienced a break from house-guests for 21 years....
<jono> ...balloons!
<balloons> hah
<balloons> you can hold your applause now
<balloons> :-) jk
<balloons> Alright, we had first qa meeting at new time -- 1400 UTC on Weds. Bigger crowd, new time seems to be working out for everyone. (Though, some like me had calendar snafu's and still showed up at 1700!)
<balloons> if you missed it for some reason or another, get your calendar fixed now and plan to show up :-)
<balloons> Put out the new checkbox tests for beta2 and issued a call for folks to run
<balloons> There's more coverage than last time around, and it's using the -qt interface  now
<balloons> the wiki is updated with screenshots of the new interface, otherwise it's the same workflow
<balloons> Put out a call with jcastro and diogo to test and get hands dirty on MAAS.
<balloons> Put out a call for Unity Testing; 5.10, the last Unity release before the end of cycle in precise. If you didn't get a chance to help out over the weeked and test, no worries. Unity 5.10 will be landing in precise by the end of the week. Look for it in an update-manager near you :-)
<balloons> Put out a call for weekly iso testing. As we wind down the cycle to release, each Thursday we've committed to running the daily iso and reporting bugs we might find. As part of that, I will be hosting a q&a session on how to do iso testing -- look for more information and an announcement on the mailing list and my blog later today.
<balloons> Had call with dholbach to discuss ideas on community growth, and background on the developer community as well as ways to interact and enhance the relationship.
<balloons> ohh.. I almost forgot.. dholbach and I also had tea :-) very important.. dholbach did you have earl gray?
<dholbach> no, an Oolong tea :)
<balloons> ahh.. see clearly there's more work to be done here in collaborating with qa and development.. we'll have to meet again :-)
<dholbach> yes, let's do that :)
<balloons> that's it from me
<balloons> Tho i do answer questions
<jono> is that everything balloons?
<balloons> and sometimes throw balloons if I don't like the question ;-)
<jcastro> heh
<jono> <jono> is that everything balloons?
<jono> :-)
<jono> j/k
<jono> alrighty
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...some see him as the Chuck Norris of the translations world...
 * balloons chucks a overfilled waterballoon at jono
<jono> ...he will translate your app, and then he roundhouse kick you...
<jono> ...a roundhouse kick of love and awesome hair...
<jono> ...dpm!
<dpm> o/
 * dpm blushes
<jono> :-)
<dpm> Hey everyone
<dpm> It was a short week for me due to extended Easter holidays too, but here we go:
<dpm> Translators
<dpm> * Fixed and updated stats and docs sites due to Canonistack breakage
<dpm> * Replied and commented to several user interface exception requests
<dpm> * Spent some time discussing and ironing out the details and schedule changes of the Ubuntu 12.04 complete Chinese translation with the Simplified Chinese translators and the Canonical PES team
<dpm> * Conversation with mvo, pitti and andrejz about enabling the translation of some universe packages in Launchpad
<dpm> * Several conversations and coordination around translating Ubuntu docs on the translators/documenters mailing lists
<dpm> App developers
<dpm> * Call with mhall119 as a follow-up to the published Unity docs on d.u.c (mhall119 I still need to fix those code example links, but it's on my TODO)
<dpm> Other
<dpm> * Prepared some notes and had a call with jono to discuss areas of focus for next cycle
<dpm> * Done quite a lot of e-mail catch up today after coming back online today
<dpm> And I think that was me for the summary
<dpm> Any questions?
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jono> ok then
<jono> next up...
<jono> ...a man who introduced "Bonjour Unity" to all of us...
<jono> ...a man who will leave no stone unturned in improving the app experience in Ubuntu...
<jono> ...mhall119!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> * Finished first draft of Unity development docs
<mhall119> send to DX team for review
<mhall119> * Started on first draft of Unity testing docs
<mhall119> got some screenshots of checkbox-unity
<mhall119> * Added Message Menu and Notification examples to Hello Unity
<mhall119> * Packaged Hello Unity
<mhall119> * Setup Hello Unity for translations in Launchpad
<mhall119> and we have an *amazing* translations community
<mhall119> * Added UDS rooms to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q and scheduled some Chrome meetings using cjohnston's new "create meeting" feature.
<mhall119> * Reached out to Bryan Lunduke about adding more Unity integration into Linux Tycoon, it's already on track for getting into USC
<mhall119> * Lots of planning with jono for world dominations^H^H getting more app developers
<mhall119> Helped Eduard Gotwig, author of the Cooking Lens for Unity, prepare his membership application, and this morning he was unanimously approved \o/
<mhall119> (Ubuntu Membership)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> that's it for me, any questions?
<jono> any questions for mhall119?
<balloons> mhall119, awesome news on the ubuntu membership mentoring
<mhall119> balloons: you're next my friend :)
<jono> indeed
<jono> YOU WILL BE ONE OF US
<jono> alrighty, I guess I am up last
<balloons> www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZEJ4OJTgg8
<jono>  * Team looking good, coming into the final stretches of 12.04. I am proud of everyone's work. Burndown looking good.
<jono> balloons, lol
<jono>  * Working on performance reviews for the team.
<jono> (everyone is doing perf reviews, nothing to worry about :-) )
<jono>  * I was away on vacation, spent much of this week catching up with email and calls, and syncing back up with the team and our stakeholders.
<jono>  * 12.10:
<jono>  - A big chunk of this week has been putting plans in place for 12.10, cooridnating with the team, stakeholders and more.
<jono>   - The team have been constructing their respective strategies. Lots of calls.
<jono>   - Long brainstorming session today with dpm and mhall119 around app devs in 12.10. Going to be a big push there.
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   - Planning going well.
<jono>   - Sponsorship finalized.
<jono>   - Coordinating the plenaries and keynotes. Coordinating with sponsor needs.
<jono>   - Also, if you are coming to UDS and arrive on the Saturday before UDS, my band (Severed Fifth) will be playing a show on Saturday night. Feel free to come along!
<mhall119> free tickets?
<jono> mhall119, unfortunately not, need to figure out the ticket costs
<jono> should be no more than $10 I imagine
<mhall119> at least we can hangout with the band after :)
<jono> and we play first so people can come to the show and then take off after
<jono> hehe
<jono> indeed
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   - Putting strategy in place for 12.10 QA.
<jono>   - There will be a strong focus on lowering the bar for testers as well as delivering tests to users of the development branch.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Lots of great progress.
<jono>   - Working towards 0.1. Locked down features and now focusing on bug-fixing.
<jono>   - Enabled translations support for the accomplishments sets (http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/07/translation-help-needed-how-to-translate-ubuntu-accomplishments/) and the daemon/client (http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/09/ubuntu-accomplishments-localized-documentation-update/). Thanks to everyone who has participated!
<jono> we need more help though, so please contribute :-)
<jono>   - Split the codebase out to start building packages. Client works, now focusing on the daemon (thanks dholbach!).
<jono>   - 0.1 release planned for the release of Ubuntu 12.04 (running from a PPA).
<jono> and that is it from me
<jono> any questions?
<mhall119> is there a tutorial for writing accomplishments?
<jono> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating
<jono> alright, I think we are done
<jono> let's wrap it
<jono> thanks, folks!
<dholbach> Maverick just EOL'ed. Keep a spot in your heart for these fellows: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S7YLWsTGZPI/AAAAAAAAAu8/30qqBsoOncs/maverick%20meerkat%20-%20ubuntu%2010.10.jpg
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 10 15:47:23 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-10-15.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-04-10-15.01.html
<bodhi_zazen> I am looking to connect some people on the forums with the documentation team to help support the community wiki.
<bodhi_zazen> Can anyone suggest a contact person ?
<technoviking> bodhi_zazen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Contact
<technoviking> But I think people could starting editing any wiki page they feel they could contribute too.
<czajkowski> it's a wiki anyone can edit it :)
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well, I think I am going to sort of jump in with some people from the forums and start maintaining the community wiki then
<bodhi_zazen> I sent an email to -docs, yesterday, unanswered as of yet
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: easter holidays for many maybe they will reply during the weekn
<czajkowski> *week
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok winners announced on cloud.u.c
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> jcastro, ohh!
<czajkowski> bodhi_zazen: hopefully this project will help make the process smooth https://launchpad.net/ubforums-2-ubwiki
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok then :) /me goes to spend the loot
<jcastro1> Hello cloud folks!
<jcastro1> from my personal cloud at home and subway!
<jcastro> jcastro1: really dude ... it's not that awesome
<jcastro1> heh
<jcastro1> bkerensa: ok so only thing I seem to be missing is like ssl support and stuff for the work IRC
<jcastro1> other than that, it seems more stable than before
<forestpiskie> czajkowski: we know about that - guy doing it has been working with us, it's pretty awesome :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro1: so subway is shaping up?
<jcastro1> yeah
<jcastro1> I'm going to switch to it for a while.
<bkerensa> jcastro: Openphoto charm will be next
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro1> marcoceppi: ah, the reflow on window resize is still busted
<jcastro1> marcoceppi: hah, /nick doesn't seem to be implemented
<marcoceppi> ha, jcastro1 yay early alphas!
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: That LP page was started by the team that I am referring to here, part of the thread I shared with you the other day http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<bodhi_zazen> czajkowski: I am trying to coordinate that LP team with the doc team, looking for a contact
<jbicha> bodhi_zazen: the docs team is rather small
<jbicha> you'll probably end up having to recruit your own volunteer help as I don't think we have extra
<jcastro> What's blocking the move from happening?
<jcastro> "I guess I'll have to move to Howtoforge... "
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> come on, seriously
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro nothing blocking us, we will go forward, we just want to coordinate with community, not duplicate effort, etc
<jcastro> the big list on the wiki page of articles looks like a good start
<bodhi_zazen> I think I have 2 or 3 very solid people willing to contribute, so will move forward with some team contributing to community wiki
<jcastro> when I helped the mythbuntu guys
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro we are working on a script to semi-automate the transcription process
<jcastro> a good number of those old articles just didn't need to be moved
<jcastro> so we just removed them
 * jcastro nods
<bodhi_zazen> yea, the list / wiki needs some love
<jcastro> I wish we had mediawiki or something better. :-/
<bodhi_zazen> Do you know if we can use #ubuntu-wik for coordination of effort ?
<bodhi_zazen> s/ #ubuntu-wiki
<jcastro> sure, just snag it, ask someone in #ubuntu-irc to register/log it for you
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: I have the same problem of Ask Ubuntu
<jcastro> We need to move the list questions to the wiki
<jcastro> but doing so is basically a kiss of death
<jcastro> so we have these sort-of open-but-we-don't-want-new-ones list questions we can't put anywhere else
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro can we start with the forums, then recruit from askubuntu ?
<jcastro> what do you mean recruit?
<bodhi_zazen> recruit or transcribe great answers to wiki
<jcastro> the appropriate ones, sure
<jcastro> but we try to enforce using official docs on AU, so ideally an answer would answer the question, quoting the right section of the doc, and then leaving a link to the right page
<bodhi_zazen> I would probably contact askubuntu or meta for coordination of effort or identification of answers they would like to see transcribed
<jcastro> I can tell you which ones
<jcastro> all the list ones
<jcastro> "list of application indicators", etc.
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro let me get back to you on that when we are ready
<jcastro> I am blocking on a markdown -> moin script anyway
<marcoceppi> jcastro bodhi_zazen http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/software-recommendation
<jcastro> and I've already asked people if they want to do them by hand, which of course they were like "no thanks."
<marcoceppi> err, http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/software-recommendation?sort=votes
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro I have someone who can probably script it
<bodhi_zazen> scripting makes it much easier
<jcastro> also, mhall119 was prototyping SUMO for wiki stuff, but I don't know how that's coming along
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: AU has an api too, we can probably just point it at a tag, have it generate a bunch of moin pages, and then just copy them over.
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro sounds great
<bodhi_zazen> let me build a community wiki team and get started on some of this stuff
<czajkowski> I dont think we need more teams bodhi_zazen
<czajkowski> we dont need a community wiki team, we have a community people will get involved
<czajkowski> and we have a doc team
<bodhi_zazen> I respectfully disagree czajkowski
<czajkowski> ok
<bodhi_zazen> wiki takes some coordination and doc team is focused on official documentation as far as I can tell
<czajkowski> fair enough
<pleia2> the documentation team does have a team that works on /community wiki specifically
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: is the doc team active on community wiki ? If so, I have a few team members to send their way
<bodhi_zazen> If not, I would like to try to get it active again
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: yep, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki
<pleia2> the link I gave you yesterday has details for joining the wiki team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Organization#Requirements_for_Ubuntu_Documentation_Wiki_Administrators
<bodhi_zazen> some of hose wiki pages seem to need a little love pleia2
<pleia2> yeah, but I think continuing to work on those pages is a better way forward than creating a whole new team outside of docs
<pleia2> there are active members of that wiki docs team
<czajkowski> indeed like I just said already :/
<daker> anyone can points me where i can fill bug about this issue https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/2G3egDWvXCL ?
<bodhi_zazen> I am not looking to create a whole new team
<bodhi_zazen> I am looking for a contact on the docs team
<pleia2> it's ashame no one on the -doc list replied to your email, maybe be more explict about your want to contact wiki admins specifically?
<bodhi_zazen> I've no answer on #ubuntu-doc or to my post to the docs mailing list, so I am asking here for assistance in contacting docs team
<pleia2> and you can just start working on things on help.ubuntu.com/community/ and then ask for specific assistance as needed (they may respond to that better)
<bodhi_zazen> I am noticing work here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki/Tasks/Forum/import
<bodhi_zazen> which I have a group of people wanting to help with
<pleia2> unfortunately they are used to people coming to them with proposals and never actually following-through, so I'd recommend putting some work in
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: That is what I am proceeding with, which is very different form starting a whole new team
<pleia2> what is the barrier?
<bodhi_zazen> I do not see one
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com/community/ is open for editing, just have people start editing :)
<pleia2> wiki admins are only really needed for things like deleting pages
<pleia2> when they run into trouble, they can ask for specific help on the -doc list
<bodhi_zazen> That is how we shall proceed pleia2
<bodhi_zazen> you and czajkowski are the two who have voiced concerns
<pleia2> I think your initial email was sufficient for letting the team know your plans, if they had any concerns I think you would have heard
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: Did you get your doc-team matter addressed?
<bodhi_zazen> bkerensa: looking to coordinate with doc team
<bodhi_zazen> seems the consensus is to move forward
<bodhi_zazen> Have a team in interested people starting in #ubuntu-wiki
<bkerensa> bodhi_zazen: I'm on the Doc-Team.... Sometimes our leads are hard to get a hold of but jbicha is the guy
<bkerensa> :D
<bodhi_zazen> Great
<bodhi_zazen> we are not looking to re-invent the wheel, just contribute
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver is working on a script to transcribe high quality forums post -> wiki pages
<bodhi_zazen> The discussion is scattered, see this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<bodhi_zazen> All of the people who have contributed to tutorials on the forums, who have objected in that thread, I have had personal contact and they now seem more willing to assist
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-11
<jcastro> man snap-l
<jcastro> and/or jono, whoever is around
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jcastro> I think I have found the most beautiful 3 minutes of metal
<jono> jcastro, show me :-)
<jcastro> grab JUSTICE
<jcastro> "To live is to die"
<jcastro> and when you hit 4:21.
<jcastro> from then until 7:21
<jcastro> greatest 3 minutes ever.
<jcastro> I only just figured this out
<jcastro> while creating my "Instrumental masterpieces" playlist.
<jono> oh yeah, I love this bit :-)
<jcastro> I immediately emailed all my metallica friends
<jcastro> My mailer almost autocompleted dave CAMP to jim CAMPbell, that would have been hilarious
<jono> :-)
<jono> my new fave song is Time Is Running Out by Muse
<jono> haha
<jcastro> hmm, this song is too long, they should have trimmed the front and then
<jcastro> errr, the end
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> this is also like the only song on the whole album where you can make out the bass player
<jcastro> hah, poor jason
<jono> jcastro, check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIqPbZ20EXI
<jcastro> on it
<jcastro> hey! this drummer sounds like he was recorded in your studio!
<jcastro> heh, I jest.
<jcastro> hmm, this turned real good
<jono> haha
<jcastro> it was awesome until he started singing
<jcastro> hahah
<jcastro> why death metal, WHY.
<jono> jcastro, check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFxdzTD9BE
<jono> the video is a bit stupid (not official) but the song is *nutS*
<jcastro> is that a dog
<jcastro> kind of looks like Daviey
<jono> hah
<jono> I love the drumming on this tune
<jcastro> oh god, what is this
<jcastro> ok audio only from now on from this band, lol
<jono> hehe
<jcastro> jono: tell me more about your rush education, what are you into right now
<jcastro> hopefully not the modem song still
<jono> jcastro, it is continuing, there is a lot to get through
<jono> :-)
<jono> this is the drummer I want to be: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eemKIvrA-3w
<jcastro> oh we saw this last sprint
<jcastro> doesn't think just make you want to quit?
<jono> seriously
<jcastro> I love how he has these skinny arms
<jcastro> and can just smoke that
<jcastro> you'd think he'd have huge muscles just by keeping up
<jono> yeah
<jono> death drummers dont move a lot
<jcastro> they don't seem to hit as hard as say Lombardo
<jcastro> (not to take away from them)
<jono> jcastro, so are you coming to see Severed Fifth play when you are out here?
<jono> we are playing on the Sat night
<jono> before UDS
<jcastro> oh whew
<jcastro> before?
<jono> yup
<jcastro> of course man
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I didn't know until now
<jono> we are supporting a band that has Paul Bostaph (drummer for Slayer) and an ex-Anthrax singer
<jcastro> cheap?
<jono> not sure price yet
<jcastro> which anthrax guy?
<jono> we only confirmed the show yesterday
<jono> Dan Nelson
<jcastro> oh, not the other guy
<jono> he was after John Bush
<jcastro> I actually liked the other guy
<jono> yeah
<jcastro> yeah john bush, I didn't even know a dude came after him
<jono> yeah and then Bush came back
<jcastro> but yeah, I'm in, I'll see if Chuck has to come early too
<jono> and the 80s poodle guy came back
<jono> cool
<jcastro> he did come back
<jcastro> and now they made the best album they have ever made
<jcastro> I just can't stop listening to it
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> you should see this thash picture book I have
<jcastro> it has all the old bands
<jcastro> even overkill
<jono> awesome
<jcastro> is there a metal museum in SF?
<jcastro> there should be
<jcastro> I would go
<jono> hah, I don't think so
<jcastro> Count me in though, I did just blow through 2 years worth of concert budget for The Wall though
<jcastro> I already know how much I am spending on merch too
<jcastro> http://rogerwaters.shop.livenation.com/Product.aspx?cp=39942&pc=FXCTRWA53585
<jcastro> tell me that is not the coolest shirt
<jono> that is wicked
<nigelb> Mornin
<jono> hey nigelb
<nigelb> Hey jono. How'd your day go? :)
<jono> nigelb, well, actually not a particularly good day
<jono> but hey, we have have crappy days :-)
<jono> nigelb, hows things with you, pal?
<nigelb> Not bad. Yesterday was "not fun". I had some medical stuff to finish.
<nigelb> So, I spent my morning at a clinic, hungry, and waiting for a blood draw :)
<nigelb> err, not hungry for blood :P
<jcastro> I suppose vampire beats undead.
<bkerensa> jono: hopefully tomorrow will be better
<jcastro> bkerensa: congrats on winning that Amazon Card
<jcastro> did you tell your subway buddies yet?
<jono> bkerensa, hopefully
<jono> bkerensa, its rare that I have a crappy day, I usually get over it
<mhall119> 1w 41
<cjohnston> yup
<snap-l> jcastro: Yeah, that section of To Live Is To Die is amazing
<jcastro> I KNOW RIGHT
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bOHF9m0m8k
<jono> mhall119, around?
<cjohnston> jono: I think he was off for the night about an hour ago
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> do you know if I need to do anything special in a new Quickly app to display translations once I have my po/ dir working correctly and ahve wrapped the strings in _("") ?
<cjohnston> I'm not familiar with quickly, but that looks right from what I know
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all!
<bkerensa> good morning
<forestpiskie> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<sense> good morning!
<dholbach> mhall119, james_w: could you have a look over my Harvest merge proposal please? I'd appreciate it :-)    http://pad.lv/mps/harvest
<nigelb> Morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> dholbach: _length isn't being treated as a length, it's being treated as an index for the last item
<jussi> mhall119: oh there are so many ways I could misinterpret that statement :P
<mhall119> jussi: and none of them good
<jussi> mhall119: exactly
<jussi> :D
<mhall119> dholbach: what whould happen if _start=500 and _length=5 ?
<dholbach> mhall119, ugh, you're right
<mhall119> maybe get _start first, setting to 0 if not defined, and then define end as start + _length
<dholbach> yes, let me mull over it for a sec and play around with it
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, I updated the merge proposal again - I hope it's a bit clearer now :)
<mhall119> dholbach: looks good now
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> thanks muchly
<dholbach> devopportunities lens here we come
<mhall119> \o/
<nigelb> Ws 27
<nigelb> gah.
<dholbach> RT filed
<dholbach> time to walk the dog
<dholbach> see you later :)
<popey> I want a currency converter lens where I just type something in like "100 USD" and it throws back a load of results in various currencies (with certain ones at the top like GBP and EUR) make it so. Thanks!
<mhall119> popey: might be better added to davidcalle's utility lens?
 * popey googles
<jcastro> jono: does the hangout work for you?
<jcastro> I get "I'm sorry, you are not invited"
<mhall119> jcastro: he has to join before we can
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> my G+ is all whitespace now, heh
<jono> jcastro, mhall119, dholbach, balloons, dpm hangout started
<dpm> joining in!
<dholbach> wow, I have this new interface now - let me see if I can find it in there
<dholbach> nuts
<dpm> help, I'm lost in the new UI to!
<dpm> too
<jono> I dont see you guys
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid=
<dholbach> thank god
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i want pancakes
<s-fox> o/
<bodhi_zazen> wb s-fox
<s-fox> Thank you.
<jono> dholbach, can you respond to my recent email ASAP
<jono> dpm, mhall119 lets roll
<dholbach> jono, done
<mhall119> jono: loading everything back up now
<dpm> jono, mhall119, ok joined and waiting in the room
<jono> hmmm
<jono> I am there
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<dholbach> mhall119, james_w: it turns out I will need a brown-paper bag release of Harvest - I just ran into an issue with the small patch earlier today
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/harvest/979091/+merge/101606
<dholbach> sorry about that
<dholbach> alright, I've got to go, see you tomorrow *HUGS*
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> around?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> G+?
<jono> jcastro, gonna call your phone
<jcastro> ok
<jono> cant do G+, Erica needs the bandwidth
<jcastro> I am at the PC if you want to G+
<jcastro> ah ok
<jono> jcastro, will call your phone if that is OK
<jono> there is the side benefit of I can eat something while we talk
<jcastro> nom noms
<jussi> I can just see it, jono munching loudly in jorges ear...
<cjohnston> jono: you got a few minutes of free time so that I can walk you through a demo of some new features of summit that should help us out
<cjohnston> jcastro: you too ^^
<jono> cjohnston, can you summarize it in an email, I am pretty slammed this week
<cjohnston> not completely, but ill try
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<bkerensa> jcastro: you going to get a Cobalt Qube next?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-12
<jo-erlend> heh... I've had some fun tonight. I decided to create a real life task for myself and do it in both Unity and Gnome Panel while recording screencasts. I then opened those videos side by side and recorded that as a screencast. The goal is to see how Unity really performs in comparison with Gnome Panel. The video lasts 4m 20s: http://ubuntuone.com/6B3OJrY8yfoP08vcoNsulZ
<pangolin> is ubuntuone just really slow or is this video not loading just for me?
<pangolin> there it is
<mhall119> jo-erlend: HUD really makes using GIMP awesome, doesn't it?
<mhall119> I couldn't believe the difference it made
<jo-erlend> mhall119, well, I used Pinta in this case.
<jo-erlend> And actually, Thunderbird was the biggest difference.
<mhall119> oh, thought it was gimp 2.8
<mhall119> I used it to do exactly what you were doing, cutting bits from a large screenshot into smaller ones, and having HUD made it so fast
<mhall119> even layer manipulation, it made everything so intuitive
<jo-erlend> yes. That's the biggest difference. Speed is one thing, but if you look very closely at the videos, you'll see that I got a little confused about what I was doing with Gnome Panel. With HUD, I was in control all the time, so there was no cause for any confusion.
<jo-erlend> you can really feel the difference.
<mhall119> the fuzzy matching was the best part, since I couldn't spell "canvas" right for the life of me, but HUD handled my typos with ease
<jo-erlend> hehe
<mhall119> jo-erlend: you should put that on youtube
<jo-erlend> well, I don't think it supports ogg?
<jo-erlend> I could always convert, though.
<mhall119> it does, but it has some problems with the latest version of it
<jo-erlend> ok, so I should convert to something else first? WebM, I guess, should work?
<mhall119> ffmpeg -i  -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -acodec libmp3lame $infile $outfile
<mhall119> I used that for my hello-unity screencasts
<mhall119> it kept good quality
<jo-erlend> ah. Great. I'll use that then.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I get "vcodec: No such file or directory"
<mhall119> jo-erlend: sorry, it should be like this: ffmpeg -i hello-unity-2.ogv -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -acodec libmp3lame hello-unity-test.avi
<mhall119> $infile comes immediately after the -i
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-laptop:~/projects/Ubuntu/unity/hello-unity$ cat ~/Apps/ogv2avi
<mhall119> ffmpeg -i $1 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -acodec libmp3lame $2
<jo-erlend> no outfile necessary?
<mhall119> outfile at the end
<jo-erlend> ah. I see it now.
<jo-erlend> but I tried uploading the ogg. Nice to know if it works in any case. :)
<mhall119> I had my first video upload fine, the second youtube couldn't process
<mhall119> evidently gtk-recordmydesktop uses the latest ogg theora, and youtube has some trouble with it
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSkXgXZL7G4 <-- works fine! :)
<jo-erlend> interesting. Having watched the video a couple of times, I suddenly noticed something I weren't even aware of. With Unity, I closed Pinta and opened Thunderbird at the very same time. I used Super+4 to open Thunderbird with my left hand while closing Pinta using the right hand and the mouse.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, hey... Hello Unity looks nice! Perfect, great job!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
<jussi> good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: Howdy doody
<cjohnston> uggh
 * popey notes jo-erlend getting some flak for his video
<jussi> which video?
<popey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/which-saves-more-time-unity-or-gnome-panel-video/
<popey> he mentioned it here last night
<czajkowski> 2 weeks to release :D
<mhall119> jo-erlend: your video hit OMG! Ubuntu!, complete with a hundred obsurd comments
<hobgoblin> mhall119: I guess it's a bit like walking up a hill backwards with some people
<mhall119> hobgoblin: true, if you were to walk backwards up a hill, somebody would still be waiting there to tell you that they hate Unity
<hobgoblin> yep - with their fingers in their ears shouting lalalalala at the top of their voice - what can you do ...
<jussi> what, it isnt cool to hate unity anymore? awww...
<hobgoblin> jussi: you have to hate on the hater's hate now I think
<hobgoblin> I'm just confused
<jussi> oh for petes sake, its too complicated now
<popey> Just remember. "Hate" and you're ok.
<hobgoblin> yep - /me gave up
<hobgoblin> popey: aah - I was making it too complicated then
<mhall119> just wait until release day, then everybody can rewrite their twice-annual "worst Ubuntu release ever" article
<hobgoblin> lol
 * hobgoblin loves release day on the forum :(
<cjohnston> jcastro: are we good to turn the autoscheduler on for UDS?
<jcastro> Daviey: cheerio
<jcastro> cjohnston: uhhh, sure? Ask mhall119
<Daviey> cherio jcastro
<cjohnston> jcastro: he said ask you
<mhall119> ask Daviey
<mhall119> jcastro: if it's okay to start putting approved blueprint sessions on the schedule, we can turn it on now
<jcastro> yeah I don't see why not
<cjohnston> I like the ask Daviey
<nigelb> Daviey knows the beast better than anyone.
<nigelb> Someday I dream of making Daviey own summit :P
<Daviey> bah
<Daviey> Yeah, we tend to start populating as early as possible.
<Daviey> If they are approved, most certainly start scheduling them.. i can't see harm, it makes life easier.
<cjohnston> it has been requested
<dholbach> hum, is loco.u.c having problems right now?
<dholbach> "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later."
<mhall119> dholbach: came up fine for me
<dholbach> hum, I got the session 2-3 times
<dholbach> now it works for me too
<mhall119> 2w 41
<jo-erlend> mhall119, hehe :)
<dholbach_> alright, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> technoviking: wotcha doing tomorrow early?
<jcastro> I think we should go whine again
<jussi> jcastro: you rock!
<jussi> (thanks for the tip about man hier) :D
<jcastro> http://www.crazydogtshirts.com/catalog/3b_alt2.jpg
<jussi> hehe
<jo-erlend> mhall119, thanks for defending me! :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: there were some crazy accusationg being tossed about over there
<jo-erlend> mhall119, always is. :)
<jcastro> LINK!
<jo-erlend> jcastro, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/which-saves-more-time-unity-or-gnome-panel-video
<jcastro> 231 comments.
<jcastro> er, 213
<jcastro> I had one of those moments today
<jcastro> someone complaining about how unity is dumbed down for tablets and whatever
<jcastro> but when you mention all the keyboard shortcuts they never respond
<pleia2> I am hoping the new keyboards shortcuts ..shortcut will make more people realize that it's super awesome keyboard navigation-wise
<jcastro> it's basically the killer feature
<jo-erlend> it really is.
<jcastro> the dash, launcher, etc. all that stuff is ok I guess
<jcastro> it's the ability to super multitask that is awesome with the keys
<pleia2> I tend to agree, but I hate my mouse :)
<pleia2> I don't know how normal people work
<jcastro> it's ok, normal people do what they always did before
<jcastro> click on the firefox icon
<jcastro> and type "facebook" in the search box, and hit enter
<pleia2> yeah
<jo-erlend> I discovered, though, that I never use the previous search, even when I know it's there and that I'm going to repeat it.
<jcastro> the thing I'd like to see honed in12.10+ is the searching stuff
<jcastro> like with the keywords and stuff
<jo-erlend> to me, it's actually a little bit disruptive.
<pleia2> HUD still always wants to open my system-wide network settings all the time, but I think that's PEBKAC
<jcastro> super and typing "dns" should return the network settings, for example
<jcastro> and rank results based on usage, stuff like that
<jcastro> that will make it totally wicked
<jo-erlend> yes. And using Zeitgeist for it so that you can synchronize with other computers.
<bodhi_zazen> I have a unified device
<bodhi_zazen> It is a microphone - voice commands - check
<bodhi_zazen> Built in mouse (track ball)
<jo-erlend> Using Zeitgeist for HUD would also enable developers to more easily learn from the users when we get Zeitgeist "Scrobbling".
<bodhi_zazen> and it has 15 or so hot keys that can be programmed for custom user commands
<bodhi_zazen> all I need a keyboard for is IRC
<jo-erlend> bodhi_zazen, what I want, is a headset with phones, mic and EEG and being able to use EEG at least to switch between programs. :)
<bodhi_zazen> wireless headset ...
<bodhi_zazen> The more things change, the more they stay the same
<bodhi_zazen> WP was all about keyboard shortcuts, they had to bolt on mouse stuff ....
<bodhi_zazen> Now with HUD we are killing off the mouse again
<bodhi_zazen> full cycle
<jo-erlend> no, no killing of the mouse. Expanding. It's difficult to communicate that.
<jo-erlend> it's _important_ to communicate that, I meant.
<bodhi_zazen> I think it is best to offer either - or
<jo-erlend> hehe, when you type fast, you can get some interesting typos :)
<bodhi_zazen> If you want a mouse, that function is still there
<jcastro> I think it depends
<bodhi_zazen> If you want keyboard - HUD
<jcastro> the mouse still works fine
<jcastro> something like the hud is really only for keyboard power users anyway
<jcastro> the mouse users are already kind of taken care of
<mhall119> I don't think so
<mhall119> I think casual users will find the HUD useful too
<mhall119> it's definitely for keyboard users though
<jo-erlend> the GUI vs CLI debate is destructive to newbies, I think. The problem with CLI is that it's difficult to learn, because you have to say what the computer expects you to say, instead of expecting the computer to do what you tell it to.
<jo-erlend> bridging the gap between those two things can have some seriously powerful results, I think.
<jcastro> I don't disagree
<jcastro> I am just saying I don't expect primarily mouse users to discover the hud
<mhall119> I think we should do something for discoverability, yeah
<mhall119> they're more likely to find it accidentally and not understand what to do with it
<jo-erlend> discoverability is overrated. Gnome Panel is more didactic than Unity, but so what? You spend thousands of hours using a computer. If you have to spend fifteen minutes learning how to work twice as fast forever, that's worth it.
 * nlsthzn finds yet another channel full of random people...
<jcastro> I don't find myself using the hud too often
<mhall119> hi nlsthzn
<jcastro> I think mostly when I need to print
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> nlsthzn: we're not all random
<mhall119> but, admittedly, most of us are
<jcastro> alt-print, enter
<cjohnston> jcastro: why can't I connect to my juju summit?
<jcastro> blame mims?
<jo-erlend> jcastro, try using different fonts in Thunderbird composer using the menus and using the HUD :)
<jcastro> is he around?
<cjohnston> no.. he is traveling now... so im asking you to help me
<cjohnston> heheh
<cjohnston> Cause you are Mr. Juju
<jcastro> ok so that doesn't mean I have access to your deployment
<jcastro> that's like saying "you know apt, why isn't my site running?"
<cjohnston> hehehe...
<cjohnston> im getting timeouts :-/
<jussi> mhall119: speak for yourself (about randomness) :P
<mhall119> jussi is so random, I use him to generate cryptographic entropy
<jussi> hehee
<nlsthzn> :)
<jussi> nlsthzn: so... who are you? Ive not seen your nick around before...
<czajkowski> jussi: how very welcoming of you
<czajkowski> nlsthzn: welcome aboard
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> he's another of us forum staff peeops jussi
 * nlsthzn comes from the forum to lurk in the channel
<jussi> nlsthzn: Im sorry, I didnt mean to seem rude, more trying to get to know you :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<czajkowski> jussi: *grin*
<czajkowski> jussi: how's the little un
<nlsthzn> hi to all :D
<czajkowski> nlsthzn: ello
<czajkowski> nlsthzn: where you based?
<jussi> czajkowski: just got her to sleep :) she is doing great
<jussi> so really happy girl
<hobgoblin> it doesn't last jussi
<jussi> hobgoblin: shush
<hobgoblin> sleep that is - hope the happy does :)
<nlsthzn> I am currently in the UAE czajkowski ... in the middle of the desert >.<
<jussi> hobgoblin: let me live in hope :D
<czajkowski> jussi: good stuff, she'll grow up one day to be just as charming as myself don't you know
 * czajkowski has been playing with her arduino set all week with her dad 
<hobgoblin> jussi: my little one is now 12 and full on for dad's taxi  ... but she is happy :D
<czajkowski> drinking buckets of tea
<jussi> czajkowski: she will never be able to live up to your standard, stop pressuring the poor girl :P
<czajkowski> jussi: :)
<nlsthzn> czajkowski: the surname seems familiar, blog is agregated to planet? But not blogged in some time?
<czajkowski> aye not realy had much to blog about tbh
<czajkowski> or else its stuff that I can't blog about :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<mhall119> those get posted to the takeoverthe.planet.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> am being kept busy which is good as then I can't cause any trouble
<czajkowski> just finished writing another training manual
<nlsthzn> hmmm... I am seeing a number of nicks hinting at names I have only read before... nice
<czajkowski> and working on a conference plan for next october
<jcastro> popey: these brackets you recommended for the proliant seem worthless
<jcastro> there's no way to attach them to the chassis
<jcastro> OR the drive itself
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> jcastro: otherwise does the proliant seem cool? I think I might grab one
<jcastro> it's awesome
<jcastro> the only bummer is the first drive slot is filled with the OS drive
<jcastro> so I am moving it to the top part that is empty
<bkerensa> ah
<jcastro> but there's no place to mount the drive
<bkerensa> how many drive slots does it have?
<jcastro> so popey was like "buy these and it'll mount awesome"
<jcastro> 4 up front
<jcastro> and then the one up top
<popey> jcastro: you dont attach them
 * popey videos for jcastro 
<jcastro> ta
<popey> hangout dude, point webcam at it
<nlsthzn> first time I see a good use of G+...
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> I can't live without G+ already
<popey> on g+ calling you
<nlsthzn> me and the two people that have each other in G+ can't seem to be bothered about it :p
<bkerensa> nlsthzn: omg so you dont like the hangout with the pope and dalai lama
<popey> awesome use of G+ there
<nlsthzn> bkerensa: we tried it once or twice... didn't have much to talk about :/
<nlsthzn> :p
<popey> so i just pointed my webcam at my server and explained to jcastro how it fits together
<nlsthzn> nice
<popey> he shows me the bracket he bought and oh man that was the best G+ hangout I've had all week
<nlsthzn> now make a Youtube tutorial too
<popey> heh
<bkerensa> popey: no screenshots?
<bkerensa> ;p
<nlsthzn> So what exactly (and perhaps who) is this Community Team?
<bkerensa> nlsthzn: it is a mystery to me
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> PERFECT.
<jcastro> popey: awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> now if it only shipped like that ootb
<bkerensa> nlsthzn: Jono, jcastro, dholbach, mhall119, cjohnston and others?
<jcastro> (and with ubuntu server of course)
<bkerensa> I never understood why it was called Ubuntu Community Team versus Canonical Community Team :P
<cjohnston> uhh
<bkerensa> cjohnston: your not on the team are you? :P
<cjohnston> who what
<cjohnston> i wish
<bkerensa> The A-Team
<cjohnston> The horsemen
<nlsthzn> Ah, OK, I think I have heard Jono speak of them :)
<nlsthzn> thanks bkerensa
<popey> its two different things there's the Canonical Community Team which is part of the wider Ubuntu Community Team
<popey> the first has jono, jcastro, dpm etc, and the second has all of us
<jcastro> popey: ok so other than that, it's kind of crap that the esata port is a pos
<bkerensa> jcastro: just use electrical tape
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> caulking even
<popey> jcastro: yes
<popey> all onboard ones are generally
<popey> the acer aspire revo has a non-port-multiplexing port
<jcastro> no it's just the external port doesn't support multiple drives
<jcastro> so just adding another enclosure to it is :-/
<jcastro> still this thing is 23042834 times better than all those crappy WHS home servers
<jcastro> popey: do you know if it supports 3tb+ drives?
<jcastro> I see "expand, copy, move, get another one." in my future
<jcastro> jo-erlend: your comment on AU confuses me, updates to what?
<jcastro> yeah same with my zotac
<jcastro> I except HPCS to not be ready
<jcastro> but I expect a server to be
<popey> pass
<cjohnston> jcastro: im trying to convert a whs to run ubuntu
<popey> I would love to switch to btrfs for this
<cjohnston> not going too well
<jcastro> yeah because they don't have stupid VGA ports
<jcastro> and that cable to make it be a serial port is like a hundred bucks
<cjohnston> not going too well
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> ya
<jcastro> this is why this thing is awesome, WHS form factor, but a proper server
<cjohnston> i have it setup good, except i cant get the network card wroking
<cjohnston> working
<cjohnston> from what i have read the driver problem was fixed, but i cant figure it out
<bkerensa> popey: is the proliant the lowest end in cost for a mini server?
<jcastro> it seems to be the only one
<jcastro> all the mini servers I've seen are WHS
<bkerensa> jcastro: if you want a big boy... when you come for oscon... go to FreeGeek... They have one year old poweredges and HP 1U and 2U for like $200
<jcastro> mims got the ilo card for his, but at $85, too rich for me
<jcastro> bkerensa: I want small and silent these days
<jcastro> I've got the cloud for the rest yo
<bkerensa> They are granting us a Dell Poweredge which were going to colo to host a Ubuntu Mirror and use for packaging and random stuffs
<bkerensa> Hopefully at OSU OSL :P
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> <3 ubumirror ftw
<bkerensa> jcastro: I just learned that one of the Canonical IS folk live here in Portland :x I swear there is like more then I know
<bkerensa> 20-30
<cjohnston> I have half of the Community Team within 3 hours of me
<popey> bkerensa: dunno much about their range
<popey> the N40L is the microserver
<popey> I have the N36L which I guess has a slower CPU or something
<bkerensa> cjohnston: We have a few Foundations folk.... IS... Server Dev folk.... and Professional Services
<bkerensa> and some QA I guess
<cjohnston> popey: is a n40l for $180 a jump on it deal?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: yes
<bkerensa> cjohnston: The cheapest I could find was $200 or $300
<cjohnston> i havent decided if i want to spend the $$
<bkerensa> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859107052
<bkerensa> $299 at Newegg
<cjohnston> ya
<bkerensa> Invisible hand tells me Amazon is the cheapest at $284
<popey> with 100$ rebate?
<bkerensa> you can get a rebate too?
<popey> cjohnston: its a cracking little machine
<cjohnston> its not on sale right now, was alittle over a month ago
<jo-erlend> jcastro, you have a TODO at the end of your answer. But that was two years ago. Perhaps something has happened since then?
<jcastro> the bug still appears open
<bkerensa> Why does Bluetooth not want to work for me  on Ubuntu 12.04 :(
<mhall119> bkerensa: you forgot about balloons
<balloons> ohh! we buying new hardware?
<balloons> i was looking at new hardware last evening
<bkerensa> mhall119: balloons bluetooth doesnt work?
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> nvm,
<bkerensa> jcastro: people in #ubuntu-us-ca wondering about charm schools and where to find info :P
<mhall119> bluetooth never works for anybody
<mhall119> at least, that's been my experience with bluetooth
<jo-erlend> that's not far from the truth, I think. But I have better experiences with Ubuntu than others.
<jcastro> bkerensa: https://juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<jcastro> bkerensa: we can do on-the-spot IRC charm schools too
<bkerensa> jcastro: you should do a charm school while in portland for oscon :)
<bkerensa> I can likely get you a venue
<jcastro> there will be one at OSCON
<bkerensa> maybe beer
<bkerensa> jcastro: OSCON costs 4k :P
<bkerensa> even though I am going... I would say less then 1% of attendees are locals
<jcastro> We can show you what you need to know
<jcastro> then you can run your own locally
<jcastro> we can do that at UDS
<bkerensa> k
<jcastro> hell, marco ran the charm school at UDS and he has only discovered juju  like 3 days before
<jcastro> hah
<balloons> jcastro, yyou going to oscon?
<jcastro> yeah
<balloons> nice nice
<balloons> that answers that question for me
<bkerensa> <hub> so Canonical finally hired developers?
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you review my MP for summit that will make it work again, since its currently dead
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-13
<jo-erlend> hehe, at the very least, I guess I got some attention to the fact that the classic desktop is called Gnome Panel and not Gnome 2 :)
<jo-erlend> woops. Wrong channel :)
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: :P
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: next one should be Gnome 3 vs Unity
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, I guess maybe you mean Gnome Shell? :)
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: Sure Gnome Shell
<jo-erlend> I'm not sure I want to do that. Because no matter how hard I tried, Gnome Shell wouldn't stand a ghost of a chance. And I don't want to demote it, because that would only create more anger and division in the community.
<jo-erlend> I could do a mouse-only comparison though. But the next time, I'll let others define the tasks. :)
<dholbach> good morning
<forestpiskie> morning dholbach
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi forestpiskie, bkerensa
<forestpiskie> at least it is a good morning - sun is shining, birds are singing and cat is winding me right up
<bkerensa> forestpiskie: very quiet and dark here :D
<forestpiskie> :) I guessed from your blog that you was over the side of the sea bkerensa
<bkerensa> I wish I was on ther other side :D
<bkerensa> perhaps in Germany like dholbach
 * bkerensa is a fan of german sausage and kraut
<bkerensa> ;p
 * forestpiskie is a fan of food 
<bkerensa> well yeah that too :)\
<huats> morning !
<jo-erlend> is it just me, or is archive.ubuntu.com extremely slow now?
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> 2 weeks to release and latest updates have left me with no dekstop on boot up, great start to the day  :(
<czajkowski> has nobody heard of testing >:(
<bkerensa> czajkowski: :(
<dpm> good morning all, sorry to hear that czajkowski, I wished the Friday would have started out better :/
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> doing more updates
<czajkowski> seem to be stuck in a loop
<czajkowski> 2nd time this week technology fail
<czajkowski> first time I got locked outta all systems by 2 factor auth as I had generated too many keys
<dpm> have you tried with a mirror?
<czajkowski> waht do you mean ?
<dpm> if archive.u.c is not responsive, perhaps choosing a mirror might be more responsive
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> no it's pulling down updates alright
<czajkowski> I just need to find a usb key to get the log off machine and to seb
<czajkowski> talk about arseways to start a day
<dpm> ah right
<bkerensa> omg :( launchpad is taking forever to update a diff preview
<bkerensa> dpm: translations coming along good?
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> stop breakint lp
<czajkowski> *breaking
<czajkowski> I can only deal with one broken thing at a time
<dpm> bkerensa, translations are always good! ;-)
<czajkowski> whoo and we're all back :D
<bkerensa> dpm: I wish we could have got one final thing in to you guys but next time it seems ;)
<dpm> bkerensa, no worries. We should also make sure localised images are uploaded, I'll send an e-mail to the docs list
<s-fox> 'lo all.
<s-fox> *yawns*
<czajkowski> nigelb: pig
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> nigelb: *PING*
<czajkowski> not the animal
<czajkowski> god lord
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> czajkowski: pong
<nigelb> I did that to my boss the other day :P
<czajkowski> nigelb: is this team activehttps://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-andhrapradesh
<nigelb> I don't think so. I haven't heard anything about them.
<nigelb> At least not on the ubuntu-in lists.
<nothingspecial> czajkowski: I had someone asking me about getting that team going again earlier
<nothingspecial> is that a team you would like to become more active czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> nigelb: hmmm ok thanks
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: nope just asking about it in general thanks
<nothingspecial> ok
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach or anyone else, do you know of any projects that might be worth hightlighting in the Software Center banners?
<dpm> We've already had Openshot in the past
<dpm> I'm thinking of the Full Circle Magazine
<dpm> Calligra, etc.
<dpm> does anyone have any ideas for cool apps to highlight?
<dholbach> Crack Attack! or Hugin :)
<jo-erlend_> ... The "Contact this team" function on Launchpad... Is it brand new? I've received lots of mail like that the last few days, and I don't think I've ever seen that before.
<mhall119> dpm: maybe the new music scopes?
<dpm> dholbach, what's Crack Attack!
<dpm> ?
<dpm> thanks dholbach, mhall119
<czajkowski> jo-erlend_: nope not new
<dholbach> dpm, sudo apt-get install crack-attack && crack-attack
<czajkowski> just been updated and it's been blogged/fb/G+/Twitteed and dented
<dholbach> dpm, see you in a few hours :-P
<czajkowski> and still people don't seem to know about it
<jo-erlend_> why isn't it being sent to the mailinglist?
<czajkowski> jo-erlend_: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/contacting-teams-is-easier-and-more-reliable
<czajkowski> because it's not a mailing list :)
<czajkowski> you're contacting the team not joinging the mailing list
<jo-erlend_> oh, by the way. Can I send emails to a list I'm subscribed to using any mail address I have registered to LP?
<czajkowski> jo-erlend_: nope just the one you've signed up with to the list, unless you are using the contact this team feature
<jo-erlend_> Hmm. I thought I'd start using the ubuntu.com address. I'm on quite a few lists. Perhaps someone can automate it?
<czajkowski> jo-erlend_: why not just go in and change your settings easily
<jo-erlend_> czajkowski?
<cjohnston> jo-erlend_: change what email address you are subscribed under
<cjohnston> off to work..
<jo-erlend_> cjohnston, how?
<bkerensa> dpm: Openshot :D
<bkerensa> OpenPhoto*
<dpm> bkerensa, ok looking at OpenPhoto, thanks :)
<bkerensa> dpm: Let me know if you need any info
<dpm> bkerensa, I guess it's not this one, is it? -> http://openphoto.net/ :)
<bkerensa> dpm: openphoto.me and theopenphotoproject.org
<bkerensa> :)
<dpm> yeah, I guessed right, then :)
<dpm> is it open source?
 * dpm researches
<bkerensa> dpm: yes
<bkerensa> We are open source
<dpm> cool, and more importantly, already packaged?
<mhall119> dpm: is david calle's tutorial ready to publish?
<dpm> we can only highlight apps you can download from the Software Center in the banner
<bkerensa> dpm: Not yet but since I just joined the team I am working on a juju charm and hopefully get it packaged soon
<czajkowski> jo-erlend_: launchpad.net/~/+editemails
<bkerensa> the project is very pro Ubuntu right now :P
<czajkowski> change them in one go
<bkerensa> https://github.com/openphoto <-- fork us
<dpm> bkerensa, cool. You should use Launchpad for translations, too! I read on that page that you're looking for a translations platform, so why not take one that's already there with thousands of translators? ;)
<bkerensa> dpm: :P I will have to talk to them about that since we use github (unfortunately for vcs and issue tracking)
<mhall119> bkerensa: you can have your git branch auto-imported into LP+bzr I think
<dpm> bkerensa, I know, I noticed, but you don't have to use Launchpad's code hosting to use it for translations, so it wouldn't require changing anything :)
<dpm> correct
<bkerensa> huh
<dpm> you can use vcs imports, or you can just use Launchpad Translations without code imports (with code imports works better, though)
<bkerensa> cool I will pass it along to the project lead
<dpm> mhall119, yes, it should be ready to publish, but give me a few mins to look at it, I haven't touched since we last talked about it
<bkerensa> I am hoping to find someone possibly on the U1 team who might be interested in giving us some heads up on integrating the openphoto backend to support U1 as a storage source
<dpm> bkerensa, just hop onto #ubuntuone and ask there, you can ping sil, and he'll definitely help you :)
<bkerensa> k
<dpm> there is a tutorial on d.u.c on Ubuntu One integration too:
<czajkowski> c
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/practical-ubuntu-one-files-integration
<mhall119> dpm: is there any way to specify the order of the left-side links on the developer portal's resources page?
<dpm> mhall119, I don't think so, I seem to remember they were sorted alphabetically, and the weight field in the WP posts was ignored
<mhall119> darn
<dholbach> hey, do we have a team call today? is Jono around?
<mhall119> dholbach: he's on vacation, but we can still hangout
<mhall119> I don't have anything to demo though
<balloons> ^^
<balloons> what he said
<dholbach> I'm working on something I might demo one day :)
<mhall119> dpm: I moved the Unity docs around on the developer portal like we had talked about
<czajkowski> new mixes please dholbach
<dholbach> mhall119, does the category_order have to be specified right at the start? or can it be "dynamic"?
<mhall119> I also added links to the 12.04 APIs
<dpm> mhall119, ack, cool, thanks
<dholbach> czajkowski, http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/ is all I have right now :)
<mhall119> dholbach: if you don't define it, Singlet will set it, but there's no guarantee of their display order that way
<dholbach> czajkowski, but yes, I wanted to do a new one on the WE
<czajkowski> dholbach: they're rather handy for the gym and going for walks
<mhall119> and it can't be changed without restarting unity
<dholbach> mhall119, as long as the right stuff ends up in the right category I'm happy with that :)
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, jcastro, balloons, do you guys still want to hang out? I don't have anything to demo this week, so I'm happy either skipping or joining in
<mhall119> +1 for hanging out
<dpm> ok, let's do it then :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, I'm glad you like them :)
<czajkowski> alternative between that and salsa/zumba music
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach, jcastro, balloons: invite sent
<balloons> woot
<balloons> whoa.. g+ so weird
<bkerensa> balloons: it is Unity
<bkerensa> :P
<dpm> mhall119, how do you install the quickly lens template?
<dpm> (joining the hangout in a few mins)
<mhall119> dpm: apt-get install quickly-unity-lens-template
<dpm> mhall119, cool, thanks. Adding this info to the tutorial
<bodhi_zazen> Just a quick follow through re: migrating tutorials from Forums -> wiki
<bodhi_zazen> The Forms community is in general supportive of the change, and some of the detractors are now supportive
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11840820&postcount=134
<bkerensa> ;0
<bodhi_zazen> Ongoing discussions from time to time in #ubuntuforums and #ubuntu-wiki and it is on the FC agenda if anyone wishes to comment https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo bkerensa
<bkerensa> Hello
<dpm> mhall119, I've started doing some modifications on http://developer.ubuntu.com/?p=1340&preview=true - one of the things that I noticed is that we should probably have code samples in LP rather than in a pastebin as in the tutorial. I think it might be worth having a 'ubuntuappdevelopers-examples' project in LP to contain all code samples. What do you think?
<mhall119> dpm: isn't there a project for the devportal already?
<mhall119> we can just host a branch under there
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, but it's rather for the site: ubuntudeveloperportal - I'm not sure whether it will be confusing to add a completely unrelated branch there
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski and james_w
<mhall119> dpm: I'm okay with having a new project
<mhall119> maybe a shorter name though
<mhall119> lp:ubuntuappdevelopers-examples/foo is kind of long
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<dpm> sure, a shorter name sounds good
<dholbach> james_w, High Contrast tomorrow! :)
<james_w> woop!
<dholbach> yeah, should be good :)
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: balloons: mhall119: ah bah, sorry I wasn't around for the hangout
<jcastro> I was dark all morning catching up on stuff
<balloons> no worries maye
<balloons> *mate
<jcastro> and figured we wouldn't have one, should have asked
<jcastro> mhall119: hey are you on the UDS planning trello?
<mhall119> jcastro: looks like it
<jcastro> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> you're assigning me work, aren't you
<jcastro> mhall119: how can I schedule meetings via that new thingie you were talking about?
<jcastro> mhall119: no I just want to make sure you know what I am scheduling, etc. and why
<mhall119> jcastro: you don't schedule them, you can create and propose them
<jcastro> when you see sessions in certain spots, etc.
<jcastro> mhall119: ah ok, where do I do that?
<mhall119> scheduling is still handled the same as blueprint sessions
<jcastro> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/
<jcastro> so schedule as normal via lp and then ... ?
<mhall119> there's a "Create a meeting" link in the top-right of the page
<mhall119> wait what?
<mhall119> this is only for non-blueprint sessions
<mhall119> jcastro: you want to schedule an existing BP session in a specific place?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> on Tuesday
<jcastro> sorry I was confusing you
<jcastro> let me start over
<mhall119> jcastro: does http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-08/display?edit work for you?
<jcastro> mhall119: I can see the page but not move boxes
<dholbach> alrightie, I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<jcastro> mhall119: also, the schedule displays for me when I'm logged into that page
<jcastro> but the sessions don't seem to show up on the track page?
<nothingspecial> cprofitt: do you mind joining #ubuntu-wiki and clearing up the wiki.ubuntu.com/help.ubuntu.com thing there please
<nothingspecial> if you've got a minute that is cprofitt
<nothingspecial> never mind cprofitt, bkerensa has done it
<jcastro> mhall119: remember my permissions got reset, so I might need to be readded
<jcastro> mhall119: I'd like to schedule the plenaries, that's why I ask
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: hasn't this been covered at least twice this week one is for colaboration and anyone can add stuff to and one is offical docs
<nothingspecial> don't worry czajkowski, I was struggling to explain so I came to the community for help
<nothingspecial> it's all sorted now
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> An introduction to our new sharing feature - http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/an-introduction-to-our-new-sharing-featur
<czajkowski> An introduction to our new sharing feature - http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/an-introduction-to-our-new-sharing-feature
<cprofitt> czajkowski: they were not getting confused between help.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community... but help.ubuntu.com/community and wiki.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> it is all clear now though.
<mhall119> jcastro: I've added you to the schedule changers group, you should be able to scheduule stuff now
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mhall119: ok I just need the URL to do that
<jcastro> mhall119: I can schedule plenaries this way I hope?
<mhall119> jcastro: should be able to, yes
<mhall119> jcastro: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-08/display?edit to edit Tuesday
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so is there a button I am  missing or something?
<jcastro> let's say I want to schedule something on the first plenary slit
<jcastro> I ... ?
<mhall119> jcastro: you drag the session from the right-side into the first plenary slot
<jcastro> ah that might be the problem
<jcastro> I'm not getting a sidebar
<mhall119> are you logged in?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> as jcastro?
<mhall119> dpm: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<mhall119> you might need to ctrl+refresh
<jcastro> mhall119: my lp id is "jorge"
<mhall119> ok, that's the account I gave permissions to
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> jcastro: do you have javascript disabled or something?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I've tried in both chrome and FF, no sidebar
<mhall119> jcastro: if you go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/2012-05-08/display?, do you see "Edit" in the subnav?
<jcastro> nope
<mhall119> jcastro: try logging out and back in
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> also, I am using 2 factor auth (I don't know if that means anything
<mhall119> to log into summit?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> it shouldn't matter, if you're logged in it should work the same
<jcastro> I have the 2 factor auth thing turned on
<jcastro> yeah I didn't think it would, was just trying to add more info
<mhall119> if your nick is in the white bar at the top, Summit knows who you are and should give you the right perms
<jcastro> ok I have to go ship swag to contributors
<jcastro> and you know how the UPS store can get
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you edit the schedule for uds-q?
<jcastro> so hope to be back in 60
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> mhall119: I perhaps am not in the right groups
<jcastro> iirc I was reset back to "normal" last time
<mhall119> jcastro: I checked, you are in the right groups
<jcastro> k
<dpm> mhall119, oh man, I was expecting to just see some links rearranged, but that's absolutely stunning, good work!
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> getting those boxes right was a royal pain in the butt though
<dpm> mhall119, I can imagine, I haven't had a look at it, but I guess you've edited html code in Wordpress, which is a royal pain in itself :)
<mhall119> I actually had to override css styles on the elements themselves
<dpm> ugh :)
<mhall119> the css to build it is in home.css, which is only available from the Home template, nor Resource Child :(
<dpm> One thing I've noticed is that the image in the middle is smaller than the others. I think it'd look visually more consistent if the 3 were of the same size. Do you have another image with the same size as the others, or one that you can resize?
<mhall119> so I had to pick those bits out, and undo some stuff that resource_child.css was putting it
<dpm> ouch
<mhall119> yeah, the only good screenshot I could find of the 11.10 dash wasn't the same dimensions as the others
<dpm> perhaps resizing it with gimp might get a good result?
<mhall119> I'd have to crop off some of the left or right side to make it the same
<dpm> or perhaps just change the height. It being so small probably the distorsion won't be noticeable
<mhall119> I tried that, it was pretty noticable
<dpm> ah well, perhaps for another iteration, for now I think it looks pretty awesome enough :-)
<dpm> mhall119, ok, I've done some edits on the tutorial and I think it's now ready to publish. I didn't get to set up the Launchpad code sample project, but I didn't want to keep blocking. Does it look ok to you and ready to publish? -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/?p=1340&preview=true
<mhall119> dpm: looks good to me
<mhall119> dpm: I cropped the right side off the 11.10 image, looks better now
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> thanks for checking out the post, I've published it now, time to start promoting the hell out of it ;)
<dpm> ok, everyone feel free to upvote http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/s8boa/how_to_create_a_wikipedia_unity_lens_for_ubuntu, retweet @ubuntuappdev, share it on g+, FB and basically fill the internets with unity lenses and app development love ;-)
<dpm> Nice to see the first comment on the blog post, too: "Amazing! This is just amazing!" :-)
<mhall119> dpm: are you going to replace the featured tutorial, or do you want me to do that?
<dpm> mhall119, ah, good point. I think I'm going to call it a day in a minute, so if you want to change it, please feel free to. Otherwise I can have a look at it on Monday
<dpm> and now time to call it a day, have a nice weekend everyone!
<mhall119> jcastro: do you have access to the "Ubuntu" page on G+?
<mhall119> oh, nvm, dpm must have posted it already
<jcastro> mhall119: I don't, I only have access to the juju and -cloud ones
<cjohnston> Leadership Summit is scheduled for Tuesday and Thursday afternoons during UDS
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-14
<mhall119> jcastro: try again when you have a minute
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> czajkowski: you should be asleep
<cjohnston> jcastro: we have a Plumbers Summit!!!!
<nigelb> Morning
<mhall119> cjohnston: \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: so where are they flying you?
<cjohnston> san diego
<nigelb> Is this something Linaro related?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> linaro is Hong Kong next month
 * bkerensa waves good bye for the weekend (Heading to The beach town of Astoria, Oregon named after John Astor who I believe died on the Titanic)
<bkerensa> :P
<jussi> jkjkklhg b             bhhhhhhhhhhhhhhb
<nigelb> jussi: get away form the computer cat!
<nigelb> (or is the toddler?)
<jussi> hehe, its Elodi
<nigelb> I see you're giving her IRC practice already :)
<jussi> yup :D
<forestpiskie> :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> czajkowski: what site is Bug #980971 in reference to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980971 in ubuntu-website-content "sharing blog posts should be made easier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980971
<cjohnston> I may be missing something.. is it planet?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mpt told me to log it that way in general re blog posts
<cjohnston> hrm
<czajkowski> so for voice/blogs/canonical etc
<czajkowski> a way to share content
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> ok..
<czajkowski> I spoke to him :) he said to do it this way
<cjohnston> I knew I was missing something..
<czajkowski> the magic wand of mpt :)
 * cjohnston hates css
<czajkowski> right am off out
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> does anyone have their computer hooked up to a 40+ inch monitor/tv?
<bodhizazen> I have large dual monitors, but not a single monitor that large
<bodhizazen> if that helps cjohnston
<cjohnston> nope.. ty tho
<nothingspecial> I do cjohnston
<cjohnston> nothingspecial: what size?
 * nothingspecial looks
<nothingspecial> 42b inch I think cjohnston
<nothingspecial> 42
<nothingspecial> my wife says I bought a cinema :)
<cjohnston> nothingspecial: PM?
<cjohnston> lol
<nothingspecial> ok
<bodhizazen> thanks nothingspecial
<jokerdino> hey everyone
<nothingspecial> cjohnston: was that picture ok
<nothingspecial> .....passable
<daker> hey jcastro
<cjohnston> nothingspecial: passable
<cjohnston> gave me a clue
<nothingspecial> cjohnston: lol
<MobileDruif> jo-erlend: I agree with you concerning that Alt issue on the mailing-list
<jo-erlend> MobileDruif, hehe, thank you. I was getting a little worried. :)
<MobileDruif> I've noticed you are at the brink of losing your mind about the responses on there
<jo-erlend> hehe
<MobileDruif> I can't type blind, but I understand how it works
<jo-erlend> I've started using Alt "New" in Firefox to open a new page, instead of using Ctrl+T. Those things do take a little while to get used to, but it's very comfortable. The most annoying key on the keyboard now is the Y.
<MobileDruif> And Ctrl isn't easy to use
<jo-erlend> No, it's difficult.
<MobileDruif> Ghehe
<MobileDruif> Indeed
<jo-erlend> I don't understand how any human being would be able to use the ctrl key without lifting their hands from the table. And if you have to lift your hands, that transfers directly to your neck and shoulders, which makes you more tired and can cause headaches.
<MobileDruif> Brb, gotta get on my bike
<jo-erlend> hehe, I'm beginning to sound like I really _hate_ Control, don't I?
<MobileDruif> Be right back on my laptop
<MrChrisDruif> jo-erlend: sorry I kept you waiting ^_^
<jo-erlend> no worries. I've been waiting patiently, staring at the screen. :)
<jo-erlend> heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-15
<imbrandon> I've always like the command + key like a mac VS ctl + key, i can hit cmd with my left thumb and not have the ctl problem you speak of
<imbrandon> i guess it would be the super key on a winddows keyboard but i think alt and super are reversed on a mac keyboard, the cmd it closest to the spacebar
<imbrandon> not sure , havent looked at one in so long
<bkerensa> >.<
<czajkowski> morning
<forestpiskie> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> I'd like to wake up once this weekend to no drama in pings :/
<czajkowski> *sigh(
<laoshi> czajkowski, can you help please - or tell me who can? trying to update administrators on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk i happened to give sole rights to wrong person, and shut all of the Danish administrators out
<laoshi> so I should be happy to be granted adm. rights again...
<cjohnston> laoshi: in the loco team portal or in launchpad
<laoshi> in the team portal
<cjohnston> whats your ID
<cjohnston> or name
<cjohnston> and when did you change the rights
<cjohnston> (how long ago)
<laoshi> https://launchpad.net/~laoshi
<laoshi> ab. 5 minutes ago
<cjohnston> ok.. give it about 30 minutes and let me know if it resets itself
<cjohnston> i thought wetook away the ability to change admins
<laoshi> apparently not -
<laoshi> have to go now - but will return later this evening
<laoshi> thanks for looking into it
<cjohnston> ah.. i did, it just hasnt landed yet
<cjohnston> np
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I am around for a bit
 * bkerensa leaves for lunch
<jo-erlend> the Ubuntu documentation for BtrFS scares me.
<jo-erlend> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<jo-erlend> the only thing I understand completely, is that if I rely on documentation from the btrfs developers, I will break my system completely.
<jo-erlend> using snapshots is completely incomprehensible in Ubuntu. Can someone explain how I can do it?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-08
<pleia2> mhall119: saw jono's vacation blog post, does that mean we have to wait another week for UDS announcement?
<pleia2> by then it's only a month away, that gets hard for people to ask for time off
<pleia2> and even though I know the dates, I don't know the time zone, which will impact the days I need to take off
<mhall119> pleia2: no, he sent me an email asking me to write the announcement
<pleia2> thank goodness!
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> time/timezone will be same as last time
<pleia2> ok cool
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> greetings dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time to hang out a bit?
<smartboyhw_> Hello dholbach:)
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw_
<dholbach> dpm, I'm off to lunch - let's chat later
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/Ubuntu_Borat/status/321159857182998528  ROFLOL!!
<nigelb> There's an Ubuntu_borat!
 * nigelb follows
<smartboyhw> ROFL!
<smartboyhw> Poor jono he didn't expect that joke when going to Australia:P
<mhall119> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1bx8w3/building_an_ubuntu_sdk_app_rev_1/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ubuntu's Google Summer of Code Application was declined for 2013.
<pleia2> bummer :(
<czajkowski> bkerensa: well done for applying though
<jcastro> heya pleia2
<jcastro> can you add the HP Ubuntu mirror announcement on planet to the newsletter?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: thanks... There is a meeting on the 19th in #gsoc so declined orgs can get a better understanding of the reasons as to why they were declined... So I might attend that so we have a better understanding and can improve our application next year
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> feedback is good
<pleia2> jcastro: yep, it's in the planet section for UWN next week
<jcastro> <3
<bkerensa> looking forward to jcastro's session at openstack summit
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> he is going to teach me about Juju :P
<pleia2> I can't believe it's next week x_x
<bkerensa> hopefully there will be sun here before then... We had two really warm days and then winter came back ;p
<jcastro> next week?
<jcastro> I BETTER GET READY!
<pleia2> inorite
<pleia2> pro tip: don't go to a work conference a week before your wedding
<pleia2> this way leads to madness :)
<pleia2> deep breaths
<bkerensa> pleia2: There will be donuts :D
<pleia2> I have a wedding dress to fit into!
<bkerensa> oh
 * bkerensa hides
<bkerensa> pleia2: I thought you were having this type of wedding http://imgur.com/a/nVFzm
<pleia2> hahah
<czajkowski> pleia2: https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts  sums it all up :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: atuljha is coming from India
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> for openstack summit
<pleia2> I don't think I know them
<bkerensa> pleia2: uhh you might know him as koolhead
<pleia2> oh right
<pleia2> in person too, he was in my SF tourist group at Oakland UDS :)
<bkerensa> he is a funny guy... he came up for OSCON and me and phillip ballew had to go help him around :)
<mhall119> pleia2: since I'll be blogging about UDS, what's the process for getting that on fride.ubuntu.com as well?
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/submit-news/
<czajkowski> poking pleia2 doesnt scale :)
<mhall119> it usually does :)
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski
<pleia2> of all the submit-news things dropping by #ubuntu-news with the link is probably the easiest for you, a bunch of people there can add it :)
<pleia2> also if you announce it on the -devel mailing list, please send to community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com too (both czajkowski and I can approve :))
<czajkowski> pleia2: \o/
<mhall119> pleia2: will do, thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-09
<mhall119> czajkowski: pleia2: emails sent, if one of you could approve the one to community-announce
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1byjjd/uds_1305_dates_and_changes_announced/ could use some upvotes too, if anybody is around to do so
<pleia2> mhall119: done
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, done
<SergioMeneses> btw hi everyone!
<SergioMeneses> everybody
<SergioMeneses> lol
<mhall119> thanks guys
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, no worries
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's it going?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<benonsoftware> Good also, on holidays currently.
<dholbach> sweet :)
<dholbach> dpm, around? :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, yes
<dholbach> do you have time for a call?
<dholbach> dpm, ^?
<dpm> dholbach, sure!
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/46b56e5938f70d0f56c32ea33d2f1d18969475dd?authuser=0&hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, actually, just a sec, now my camera does not work
<dholbach> dpm, take your time :)
<dpm> I can't believe it, laptop broken and now the camera won't work on the desktop :/
<dholbach> and the mic doesn't work either?
<dpm> yeah, that's the issue
<dpm> I'm using the camera's mike
<dholbach> ah ok
<dpm> rebooting to see if that sorts it out, brb
<dholbach> *cross fingers*
<smartboyhw> dholbach: How's your morning?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, going all right - how's your day? :)
<dholbach> I'm working with friends this morning which is nice - I might move in with them into a small office next month
<dholbach> we'll talk about it in the lunch break later on
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I'm back, didn't even need to reboot. Let's try again
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/46b56e5938f70d0f56c32ea33d2f1d18969475dd?authuser=0&hl=de
<dholbach> bkerensa, lfaraone: did you hear back from Google?
<lfaraone> dholbach: Unfortunately Ubuntu was not accepted this year.
<dholbach> did they give a reason?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you said we will hear something after your lunch break?
<smartboyhw> lfaraone, :(
<dholbach> lfaraone, might be good to document it maybe on the wiki page in case people ask and so we can improve things next time
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ah no - that was me talking about the office I might move in to
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<dholbach> and maybe a heads-up on the soc mailing list would be good too
<dholbach> the ubuntu-soc list I mean
<czajkowski> dholbach: bkerensa mentioned there was a follow up meeting in the future so they can get feedback on the application
<czajkowski> 20:18 < bkerensa> czajkowski: thanks... There is a meeting on the 19th in #gsoc so declined orgs can get a better understanding of the reasons as  to why they were declined... So I might attend that so we have a better understanding and can improve our application next year
<dholbach> I'll inform Jane, Katherine and Rick
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> dpm, are you free to have another call?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, just finished lunch
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fcc214ded40b2f85190665445f7d35fc66444c48?authuser=0&hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, I'm there in a sec
<dpm> now for real
<dholbach> I don't believe it :)
<dpm> my computers hate me
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fcc214ded40b2f85190665445f7d35fc66444c48?authuser=0&hl=de
<mhall119> upvotes please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1bzobg/building_an_ubuntu_sdk_app_rev_2/
<dpm> dholbach, argh, sorry
<dpm> dholbach, anyway, we were just wrapping up, thanks for the update and let's talk tomorrow morning again
<dholbach> dpm: I'll never take the time to ever say good bye to you again! outrageous!
 * dholbach storms out
 * dpm hides
<dholbach> :)
 * smartboyhw gives dholbach a cup of German beer (since dholbach comes from Germany)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, not yet - still at work ;-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I mean that to calm ya down:P
<balloons> jcastro, here's another cat picture for yourself and jono..  http://24.media.tumblr.com/7fc46e5c834f951340b7a55c9f41ff35/tumblr_mi2mpaefSv1s221yco1_500.jpg
<balloons> have you seen that one?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, it's fine :)
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> http://exitlightsign.ytmnd.com/
<balloons> lol.. my poor speakers exploded :-)
 * mhall119 closed that tab just in time then
 * balloons notes he now has to go listen to the rest of the song or that phrase will be stuck all day
<dpm> upvoted, nice work mhall119
<mhall119> thanks dpm
<popey> anyone (dpm?) know someone who has themed doxygen docs? http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ needs "Ubuntu-ifying"..
<popey> basically style sheet fiddling
<dpm> popey, we don't have any ubuntu-doxygen-themed docs unfortunately. The theme we've got on d.u.c for the SDK is for qdoc only :/
<smartboyhw> dholbach and balloons when is the time span (i.e. from xx:00 to yy:00 UTC) for vUDS-13.05?
<balloons> smartboyhw, ?
<balloons> I'm UTC-4
<smartboyhw> balloons, no I mean when will it start and end
<smartboyhw> I want to set up an Doodle poll for the Ubuntu Studio team session.
<balloons> probably similar timeframe smartboyhw
<balloons> I don't know atm
<smartboyhw> balloons, i.e.?
<smartboyhw> Oh:(
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: 1400 UTC to 2000 UTC acording to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/uds-13-05-ubuntus-second-online-developer-summit/
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, thanks for info:)
<balloons> chilicuil, :-)
<chilicuil> np
<elfy> good day balloons
<balloons> howdy elfy
<balloons> it's exciting times for QA.. this is the big finish!
<elfy> I've been completely out of the race this time around
<smartboyhw> elfy, you have work. Work is more important than this after all.
<dholbach> dpm: woah... did you ever look at the graph down at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-security-application-isolation? :)
<dpm> dholbach, I had looked at the individual blueprints, I didn't know about the overall topic in LP, no. Looks ...
<dpm> ... daunting
<dholbach> yes
<dpm> :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: when creating BP's for 13.05 vUDS what are we targeting for series since we do not have a name yet
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, wasn't there an s-series milestone?
<mhall119> I think there is
<jcastro> Is there a way to reuse a Hangout URL?
<jcastro> like if I wanted /weekly-team-meeting non changing url or something to put on a webpage
<mhall119> bkerensa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/s-series
<mhall119> jcastro: you can have named hangout urls, but I don't know if they can be on-air
<jcastro> okey
<bkerensa> mhall119: who will be approving BP's for Community?
<mhall119> bkerensa: jono most likely
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, jono + balloons + dholbach
<smartboyhw> Three of them
<smartboyhw> XD
<IdleOne> in the opposite order
 * IdleOne reads mhall119's blogybits
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, come on.
 * IdleOne gets on
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, it doesn't matter for the order I think
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs!
<IdleOne> night
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> stupid ACLs
<jcastro> who has write access to the fridge calendar?
<smartboyhw> jcastro, /me points at pleia2
<czajkowski> pleia2: doesn't scale
<smartboyhw> Or akgraner
<smartboyhw> ?
<czajkowski> just mail the news team and they can fix it
<akgraner> jcastro, what's up
<akgraner> how can I help
<czajkowski> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/submit-news/
<czajkowski> is the correct way to do it
<jcastro> akgraner: heya, I keep losing my fridge calendar right priviledges
 * smartboyhw only does summaries for UWN but not fridge:(
<akgraner> jcastro that is weird - one sec
<pleia2> smartboyhw: please don't tell people to ask me
<pleia2> thanks czajkowski :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: I know news, events, not so much
<czajkowski> pleia2: I am trying people dont seem to get it though :/
<jcastro> jcastro: pleia2 does it.
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I thought you are:P
<czajkowski> same things happesn to me and I come back to pointless pings
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<pleia2> you can join #ubuntu-news
<mhall119> pleia2: the community is very likely to grind to a halt while you're away
<pleia2> mhall119: haha
<czajkowski> mhall119: exactly so book mark the frige how to submit news :)
<jcastro> I hear pleia2 is buying everyone lunch today
<pleia2> anything having to do with fridge/news/etc - all #ubuntu-news :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: I've done it once now, so I know
<mhall119> pleia2: you gonna drive over to get it?
<mhall119> jcastro: I meran
<mhall119> mean
<mhall119> ok, more coffee...
 * pleia2 needs *some* coffee
<akgraner> jcastro, fixed - you need to remember what email address to use ;-)
<jcastro> thanks. :)
<jcastro> pleia2: hey look, you didn't need to do anything!
<bkerensa> oh akgraner is alive on irc
<akgraner> bkerensa, I am always around IRC - I have just learned the art of silence :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: znc-push + pushover app ftw!
 * akgraner has to look that up :-)  
<bkerensa> akgraner: it basically is a module for the znc irc bouncer that sends push notifications whenever another user says your name and then delivers them to the pushover app
<akgraner> yeah - just googled it - and reading about it   - thanks - bkerensa
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1bzy4c/looking_to_deploy_openstack_ubuntu_has_you_covered/
<bkerensa> jcastro: I really think your team should submit to r/linux sometimes :)
<jcastro> why?
<bkerensa> r/ubuntu is mostly users where r/linux is huge and has devs
<jcastro> I don't do kernel stuff
<bkerensa> r/linux also is 5x the audience
<bkerensa> jcastro: devops
<jcastro> r/linux people don't like ubuntu
<bkerensa> not all of them
<bkerensa> but thats true anywhere you go
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> just saying the devops will see it in /r/linux not in r/ubuntu much and if devops do see it there they probably already use juju and ubuntu
<jcastro> I'll post it on /r/openstack
<jcastro> I don't believe your assertion that devops people read r/linux
<jcastro> I mean, if you want to submit it, feel free to do so
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey
<marcoceppi> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> is your office all set up now?
<jcastro> like with speakers, etc?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTosgp5kjas
<jcastro> CRANK THIS
<marcoceppi> HA, love the video that accompanies this
<bkerensa> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/precise/subway/trunk/+merge/115188
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/subway/+bug/1166989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1166989 in subway (Juju Charms Collection) "Subway charm doesn't deploy" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> we need that nodejs hook in
<jcastro> marcoceppi: SKRHGFEJHRTREJHQRF#$%%@#$QFDGFG
<jcastro> 17 leafs
<jcastro> 8 _fewer_ than february
<jcastro> bkerensa: can you attach the branch to the bug?
<jcastro> I can then put it in the queue
<jcastro> huh, I wonder why it's not in any queue
<bkerensa> jcastro: its now linked... I think what happened is depends changed somewhere if I remember correctly at OSCON last year you guys actually used my branch instead of the one in the charm store
<bkerensa> so the MP should fix
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> added it to the review queue
<jcastro> \o/ ta
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Do you even want to know what I scored :)
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 4 more than february, 30 for the month, 87 for the year :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach
<dholbach> hi ben
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware :)
<smartboyhw> Afternoon dholbach:)
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> This week it was REALLY quiet.
<smartboyhw> Nothing much to really worry.
<smartboyhw> Whoa XD good app http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-sign-ubuntu-code-of-conduct-with.html
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, great!
<smartboyhw> dholbach, that teams update job will take enormous collaboration:P
 * smartboyhw changes the leader of Ubuntu Studio from Scott Lavender to Kaj Ailomaa BTW
<dholbach> smartboyhw, what do you mean? I think it should be easy for everyone to go in there, do a few small fixes and we're all set? :)
<dholbach> ah :)
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm, balloons, mhall119: are we hanging out?
<balloons> up to ya'll
<popey> thats awesome
<jcastro> they move the openstack call to now
<jcastro> so I need to bail today dholbach
<dholbach> jcastro, gotcha
<dpm> sorry, I was away. Except for jcastro, you guys want to hang out? Any catch up? Any gossip?
<jcastro> when this call finishes I'll drop by
<dpm> I don't mind either way
<dholbach> dpm, we're hanging out already
<dholbach> without jcastro
<dpm> ok, I'll join you guys
<balloons> dpm <3
<mhall119> lost you guys...
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, bye
<dholbach> bye sergioMeneses
<smartboyhw> dholbach: That's early.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, next time I clock out I'll make sure to check in with you first!
<smartboyhw> dholbach: LOL
<smartboyhw> Just saying that it's weird you are off now ...
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach: :(
<smartboyhw> Oops *:)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: That is a smiley
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<dholbach> no worries
<mhall119> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> bkerensa: can you point the docs team BP to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1305
<bkerensa> yeah
<mhall119> thanks
<pleia2> so, the woman who made the ubuntu necklaces and earrings is thinking about doing tie clips next
<pleia2> I'm in market research mode now, think there would be interest?
<pleia2> (I know most of us are t-shirt wearing sorts, but there have been people over the years wishing there were Ubuntu things they could wear in a more professional setting)
<pleia2> apparently at normal conferences, people dress like grown-ups
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd surely buy one for when I have to wear a suit!
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I would like a Ubuntu Pin... not necessarily a tie clip... but something to clip on a hat or messenger bag... I would buy :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, tie pins were also suggested (clips came out higher because they don't damage the tie)
<pleia2> the feedback is helpful though!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-11
<IdleOne> pleia2: cuff links would be neat IMO a tie clip is also cool
<IdleOne> I also own a few money clips. I know now a days everybody uses plastic but I like to carry cash.
<IdleOne> SERIOUSLY? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-videos-captions/ubuntufortablets-fullvideo  We can get translation setup for video captions but not the Code of Conduct?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: priorities :P
<IdleOne> clearly
<IdleOne> I'm going to decide what mine are very soon.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> IdleOne: does this mean you will be translating the CoC to Spanish and Portuguese for us? :) *kidding*
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I don't know how to get it started but I certainly would get it translated to french if the initial setup was done.
<IdleOne> anyway, I'm not sure I care anymore.
<pleia2> IdleOne: I thought dholbach took care of configuring CoC translations a few weeks ago
 * pleia2 checks
<IdleOne> If he did I missed it big time
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~communitycouncil/ubuntu-codeofconduct/trunk
<pleia2> Recent revisions
<pleia2> 19. By Launchpad Translations on behalf of communitycouncil on 2013-04-07
<pleia2> Launchpad automatic translations update.
<pleia2> ^^ latest revision
<pleia2> I don't really know how this translations stuff works
<pleia2> but he and dpm were definitely working on it, if needs more it's a nudge-worthy thing on the thread on ubuntu-translators
<IdleOne> Seems I jumped the emotional gun again :(
<IdleOne> I'll subscribe and help out as much as I can. thank you pleia2
<pleia2> sure :)
<IdleOne> en_ca is done.
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> How's it going dholbach?
 * smartboyhw waves hello!
<dpm> hi smartboyhw
<dpm> hi czajkowski, I need to discuss adding a task to the opening process of a new distro, and I've been told I need to talk to either wgrant or StevenK. But I think it might be a bit late for them. Do you know if there is someone else at LP I can talk to in the meantime?
<dpm> morning popey! I wanted to have a look at the FB blueprint in preparation for the meeting. Do you have the new link to the blueprint handy?
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-facebook-development
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<popey> np
<dpm> popey, it make be an idea to add a link to the blueprint to the meeting description in Google calendar, so that everyone has it when they get the e-mail reminder (just a suggestion, if you think it makes sense)
<popey> good call
<popey> I'll do that for all the others in a bit, will force everyone to get a nudge too ㋛
<popey> actually, will do it now, keep an eye on -meeting pls
<dpm> ok
<popey> done
<dpm> great!
<czajkowski> dpm talk to wgrant or stevenk both may be aroind or mail them. am in italy :)
<philipballew> Morning Ubuntu
<chilicuil> morning philipballew
<philipballew> chilicuil, how goes the day?
<chilicuil> philipballew: pretty cool, hope you are also having a nice day
<philipballew> chilicuil, I am. Just attempting to finish up the college year.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, add oil:)
<smartboyhw> add oil = good luck (in Cantonese)
<philipballew> smartboyhw, Thats really cool to know. What country is that spoken in?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, China (actually only in Guangdong Province and Hong Kong0
<philipballew> smartboyhw, oh tight. I have never been there. I bet the food is good.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, yep:)
<philipballew> smartboyhw, That's tight. Never been outside North America.
<dholbach> all right - calling it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know anyone who works on omgubuntu?
<pleia2> bkerensa has published some articles
<TheLordOfTime> i believe they've prematurely posted an article stating Wubi being dropped in 13.04, but that discussion's invalid.
<TheLordOfTime> s/discussion/post/
<pleia2> Wubi is being dropped
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2, erm...
<TheLordOfTime> then the devel list is in conflict
<Pici> The mailing list doesn't exactly make that clear.
<TheLordOfTime> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
<TheLordOfTime> erm...
<TheLordOfTime> mislink
<TheLordOfTime> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/036993.html
<TheLordOfTime> ^ there
<TheLordOfTime> and the corresponding discussion
<TheLordOfTime> it seems there's overall SUPPORT for dropping, but still discussion on the issue
<TheLordOfTime> which isn't the same as a decision to drop
<TheLordOfTime> or should i ping -devel to see whether they've come up with a decision?
<TheLordOfTime> based on what the mailing list says, there's insufficient evidence to say "Oh, wubi's dropped"
<pleia2> I am aware of the discussion, there hasn't been anyone to step up to maintain it
<pleia2> without that, you can come up with all the reasons in the world to keep it and it won't happen
<TheLordOfTime> does that imply "It's being dropped" is being the decision
<bkerensa> TheLordOfTime: The builds were already dropped
<bkerensa> so it is officially dropped from raring
<chilicuil> the post in OMG say that "is likely", so I think it describes the current situation
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa, then did I miss a massive post on the devel announce list?
<pleia2> and it's no longer part of tests
<TheLordOfTime> it sounds like wubi being dropped would warrant a post on the devel-announce list
<pleia2> for installing
<bkerensa> chilicuil: that post was when slangasek had originally sent the e-mail
<TheLordOfTime> and i haven't seen that yet.
<Pici> fwiw, The current state of the discussion on the list doesn't really make it clear.
<bkerensa> TheLordOfTime: its in the thread if you read the whole convo they said it was dropped
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/037000.html
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/037000.html
<pleia2> yeah
 * Pici shrugs
<bkerensa> Done. I have disabled daily builds of Wubi for everything but Ubuntu
<bkerensa> 12.04, removed any existing build from the QA Tracker and removed Wubi
<bkerensa> from the 13.04 manifest.  - Stephane Graber
<TheLordOfTime> then someone forgot to mail that to the devel-announce list
<TheLordOfTime> because that's something that would warrant an "announcement"
<TheLordOfTime> no?
<bkerensa> TheLordOfTime: It will be announced in the release notes and release announcement which occurs on devel-announce
<bkerensa> every little dropped package and change is not warranted for its own announcement
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa, bleh, part of me would love to give the devel team a part of my mind about that, because dropping Wubi isn't like dropping a package or changing a package, that's a MAJOR change.
<pleia2> it's not really a developer-focused announcement
<pleia2> perhaps you want to ask them to blog about it, or submit an article to fridge so users are aware without reading the release notes?
<popey> i suspect any blog post anyone makes wont get as much exposure as the omg article already has, so it's somewhat moot
<pleia2> popey: I had the impression he wanted something "official"
<popey> as bkerensa says, release notes are official
<bkerensa> yes
<pleia2> there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu_downloader_for_Windows_discontinued
<popey> its a development release, which is released in ~2 weeks, so it'll be announced then
<bkerensa> developers do not have time to announce every small or major change as things go on.... this will allowed us to get nothing done at all
<pleia2> included in beta2 announcement
<popey> bingo
<bkerensa> well there you have it
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> TheLordOfTime: if you want an official link that one is probably it ^^
<bkerensa> pleia2: <slangasek> well, that's why it's highlighted in the beta release notes
<bkerensa> you win :)
<popey> steve himself added it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview?action=diff&rev2=230&rev1=229
<pleia2> I think people only read release notes when they want to complain about us calling it the Ubuntu kernel :)
<popey> \o/ Ubuntu kernel
<pleia2> Debian kernel \o/
<popey> \o/ Fedora Kernel
<popey> *\o/* *\o/* *\o/*
<bkerensa> oh dear dancing emoticons
 * popey gets down with his bad self
<popey> hmm, UDS Brussels was May 2010 wasn't it?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M yes!
<popey> so my mum has been on Ubuntu for 3 years now
<mhall119> she hasn't switch to Arch yet?
<jcastro> https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/coins/landing.html?ref_=pe_132830_29076940
<jcastro> I think amazon just launch xbox live points.
<mhall119> 3/w 24
<popey> look like bitcoins to me
<bkerensa> is anyone else getting old twitter notifications coming on their desktop? Seems like every tweet I got for the last half year just spammed my desktop
<chilicuil> if you're testing the latest ubuntu dev version and the new gwibber app, yep, that's the way it works, bkerensa
<bkerensa> chilicuil: wat? It re-displays tweets you have already seen that are months old?
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<chilicuil> hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o
<bkerensa> chilicuil: ^^
<chilicuil> yep bkerensa
<bkerensa> huh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-12
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://iopenedthecloud.com/
<bkerensa> dont miss out on that
<bkerensa> :D
<TheLordOfTime> bkerensa, were wubi builds stopped for 12.10 as well, or just 13.04+?
<TheLordOfTime> (i know, old conversation dredging, still)
<bkerensa> TheLordOfTime: new builds of Wubi are not made for previous releases since its not maintained.... So the wubi that ships with those releases is still there
<bkerensa> they just are not making new builds
<TheLordOfTime> i see.
<bkerensa> and removed it from the raring branch of the archive
<TheLordOfTime> got it, thanks.
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, ping
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hey benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> hows it going dholbach?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<benonsoftware> I'm good, just trying to organise a few things for the weekend.
<dholbach> what are you going to do on the weekend?
<benonsoftware> It's a friends birthday, and I'm helping her with the party.
<dholbach> ah, excellent :)
<philipballew> dholbach, how the dj scene for you these days?
<philipballew> hope all else as well is good.
<dholbach> philipballew, personally, I haven't been very active in the last few months - I probably just played a handful of times this year and didn't record any new mixtapes yet :)
<philipballew> dholbach, that's good. gotta take it easy.
<dholbach> but everybody else in Berlin seems to be doing just fine - there's parties every single day of the week - especially with spring slowly approaching the events get more and bigger as well
 * benonsoftware now considers moving to Berlin.
<dholbach> it's a great city :)
<dholbach> but on the plus side I found lots of great new music, so when I get back into the mood, there should be lots of good and new stuff :)
<benonsoftware> I don't doubt you there. :)
<philipballew> dholbach, thats what I keep hearing from there. Here I usually go to LA for all my events as their venues are good for bigger artists. But I like the small venues in San Diego or Mexico when I feel like it. One day I should go to Europe and see whats up there. Get more vinyls to bump to.
<philipballew> Need to see why everyone says Europe is so cool.
<dholbach> and the festival season is starting soon as well, plus all the open air events
<dholbach> which is going to be great :)
<philipballew> Yes. Open air is good. I am still trying to get tickets to an event called Coachella here in California.
<philipballew> everyone from Red Hot Chili Peppers to Paul Oakenfold. Hope you enjoy the summer fun dholbach
<dholbach> will do :)
<smartboyhw> Holy **** http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.10/gldt1210.png
<smartboyhw> Oh no my Wordpress went down.
<dholbach> lunch time
<smartboyhw> dholbach, somebody broke the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> Homepage is missing some things
<smartboyhw> My blog went back \o/
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I think you can restore it to an older version?
<popey> pleia2: is bug 642792 still apparent in xubuntu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<dholbach> I'm a bit busy now
<smartboyhw> dholbach, wait a moment, I am writing a blog post.
<smartboyhw> dpm can do it I think:P
<dholbach> I think everybody can
<popey> anyone can
<popey> I've reverted it countless times when it's broken
<jared> Doing it now
<jared> Just trying to work out what version is best suited, there have been a few edits it seesm
<smartboyhw> jared, thanks:)
<smartboyhw> jared, congrats on your re-appointment BTW:)
<jared> smartboyhw: thanks, it's good to see it functioning well over the last 12 months or so
<jared> Fixed the front page now hopefully
<smartboyhw> jared, \o/
<smartboyhw> for both:P
<jared> It was also pleasing to see more than enough interest in the board applications this time around
<smartboyhw> jared, and I'm blogging about a QA team member (who is a new or renewed board member) and for his first approval he will be looking at a QA Team guy:O
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jared> smartboyhw: that's the beauty of a diverse board, we all have different contributions so we can all help each other assist in making decisions about appropriateness.
<smartboyhw> jared, +1
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, what's raju and benonsoftware's age?
 * smartboyhw wants to know
<jared> smartboyhw: age is rarely important for anything in life that is important :)
<smartboyhw> jared, no I'm writing a blog post:P
<jared> smartboyhw: that's my point though, age in itself is rarely a blogable topic, I'd prefer to hear what they're up to than how old they are.
<smartboyhw> jared, that's the point: I'm trying to prove that young people can be good in contributions too:P
<jared> smartboyhw: but that goes without saying doesn't it?
<smartboyhw> jared, I know:)
<smartboyhw> But can't I blog about it? (/me has freedom of speech:P)
<jared> Not saying that at all
<smartboyhw> jared, anyway I might push out it without them:P
<smartboyhw_> balloons: dholbach: dpm: mhall119: I like the service that OpenSUSE provides (SUSE Studio) to burn your own distro.
<dholbach> I never played around with it, so no idea how useful it'd be to me
<balloons> same.. never played with it
<smartboyhw> :)
<chilicuil> +1 smartboyhw, it's great
<smartboyhw> It is a service that provides free builds. You can choose whatever packages you want (you can upload them)
<smartboyhw> You can set your own wallpaper
<smartboyhw> Your own configs (like language and root accounts(
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu should have one:)
<bkerensa> TIL who IdleOne really is.... :)
<IdleOne> I am the One.
<IdleOne> *who is idle*
<IdleOne> bkerensa: Yet you're still smiling :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<bkerensa> IdleOne: the other one with the Ubuntu Tattoo
<bkerensa> ;)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a good weekend
<dholbach> see you all next week!
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I see it as YOU are the other one.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> night dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<popey> 16:30:39 < smartboyhw> Ubuntu should have one:)
<popey> I disagree ☻
<popey> it encourages derivative distros
<popey> there's kinda enough of those already
<popey> and doesn't actually benefit ubuntu at all. See Mint.
<mhall119> smartboyhw: there are a number of desktop utilities to customize your own Ubuntu CD image, just not anything hosted on the web
<IdleOne> bkerensa: I now need to change how I sign my emails :P
<popey> live-build is a cool tool though, and there's a guy in #ubuntu-uk loco who is looking to build a similar tool for ubuntu
<popey> but i can't see "us" making anything like suse studio
<smartboyhw> popey: +1 on live-build.
<IdleOne> I agree with popey, it would make supporting a default install impossible (or almost)
<pleia2> popey: re: 642792 was that ever a bug for xubuntu? just "print screen" (no ctrl) is the screenshot thing in xubuntu
<chilicuil> IdleOne: do you think is ok to use the IRC spectrum at the ubuntu wiki?, in ubuntu-es we're wondering if we could use wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ubuntu-es, if you're the right person to ask, who should I ask?
<chilicuil> you're not*
<IdleOne> chilicuil: I'm honestly not sure what you are talking about :(
<IdleOne> what would you be using the wiki for?
<chilicuil> IdleOne: I though you were part of the ubuntu irc council, I'm just asking if we're not breaking any rule.., the wiki should be used to document what we do in ubuntu-es, we're right now starting some games, and we'd like to enlight them there
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> I see no reason why not
<IdleOne> chilicuil: and no I am not on the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<popey> pleia2: I got a mail from a friend telling me its still broken (Alt+PrScr) in Xubuntu 13.04
<chilicuil> ok IdleOne, thanks for replying =)
<IdleOne> anytime
<pleia2> popey: not sure why they're using alt
<pleia2> it's just prscr
<popey> no, to grab a window
<popey> its a standard keyboard combo
<popey> prscr does whole desktop, alt_prscr does current window
<IdleOne> chilicuil: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam for example team page
<pleia2> popey: ah, did xfce ever support that?
<popey> heh
<pleia2> I don't know if it's "broken" so much as "not a default"
<chilicuil> IdleOne: thanks for the link, it's just that ubuntu-es is not part of any ubuntu loco team.., we're just a bunch of people which talk spanish and stay there
<IdleOne> you don't need to be "official" to be a team :)
<chilicuil> IdleOne: cool, then we'll just go on, it's a wiki after all
<IdleOne> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-13
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: hey, need some help with on-air stuff? saw your email to the u-quality list
<balloons> hey -- indeed.. once it's all planned I'll ping you with some dates and times :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing
<JoseeAntonioR> we'll figure it out and see if I can host, but I think you'll have to
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-14
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<popey> jcastro: do you know anyone who has juju working on a remote box (home server for example)?
<popey> i.e. not in the cloud.
<popey> I want to spin up random stuff on my home microserver but juju seems wedded completely to the concept that I'm a developer with a laptop and it should all run there or in the cloud, nowhere else
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: I have juju working on my laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> lxc
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-07
<czajkowski> morning
<jussi> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jussi: ello
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, had a good weekend?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> yes, brilliant - how was yours?
<nigelb> dholbach: Pretty good. I was roaming around a street book sale on Sunday. Very hot weather, but lots of fun.
<nigelb> I think we managed to get a hard-cover copy of Black Beauty.
<dholbach> nice... I haven't heard of "black beauty" yet
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow! :-D
<jose> hey jono, I'm so sorry for not joining, I had some problems over here, but can we re-schedule this call later today or during the week?
<jono> jose, np
<jose> there's some stuff I'd like to talk about
<jose> and yay for me having internet probs, ISP now only assures 100KBps speed
<jose> hey jcastro, around we're having some problems with the classroom calendar
<jose> blargh, I missed a question mark
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-08
<jose> mhall119: ack'd the time change, changed on the ubuntuonair calendar too
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> czajkowski, yo!
<jcastro> marcoceppi, leaf time
<jcastro> I am laughable ... 5.
<marcoceppi> haven't gotten mine yet jcastro
<jcastro> you will crush me I am sure
<marcoceppi> probably ;)
<marcoceppi> I've been running the AC these past few weeks
<jcastro> it's still cold here
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jose> jcastro: you have mail
<marcoceppi> jose: leafs are in, 29 for the month
<czajkowski> whooo 2.6 is out \o/
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: leaf :) http://www.joyent.com/content/07-blog/722-joyent-to-sponsor-and-present-at-mongosv-2012/mongodb-leaf.png
<jose> jcastro: ping, have a minute?
<jcastro> unfortunately not today
<jcastro> after work perhaps, I have a tight deadline!
<jose> no problem, let me know when you have some time
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> mhall119: the update is in like 20m, right?
<mhall119> yes
<jose> ok, just wanted to confirm
 * jose runs to class
<jcastro> mhall119, I thought these were moving to biweekly?
<jcastro> I literally have nothing to say
<mhall119> jcastro: I find that hard to believe :)
<jcastro> we're in freeze
<jono_> popey, lol
<popey> :D
<jcastro> jose, pleia2, if one of you has time to ping an IS person on the calendar ticket that'll probably help
<jcastro> I am utterly swamped atm
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<pleia2> jcastro: we already did, they told us to ask the calendar owner
<jcastro> who is the calendar owner?
<pleia2> I don't know who the calendar owner is, since I don't have access to see anything
<pleia2> was hoping it was you or jono, but anyone who still has access can see
<jcastro> I can look
<jcastro> what's the string?
<jcastro> "Ubuntu Learning ..."?
<pleia2> Ubuntu Learning Events
<popey> pleia2: you looking to see who owns it?
<popey> nigelb was the first to use it.. maybe he knows.
<jose> popey: nigelb is locked out too, only people in Canonical can see that information
<jose> I can't do much right now as I'm at university and will be back home in a couple hours
<jose> popey: if you by chance have access to the calendar and can provide us with that info, that would be a great first step
<popey> what info?
<popey> it doesnt show me who owns it either.
<popey> needs domain admin -> is
<jose> popey: about who still has write access to the calendar so they can add us
<jose> urgh, I'll try and ping vanguard later and see if they can give me that info
<jose> thanks anyways
<popey> np
<pleia2> popey: do you have admin on it to add new users? I don't really care who is the owner, we just need new admins added :)
<popey> i dont think thats possible
<popey> i believe google changed permission rules
<popey> so $company owned calendars default to no access to $non-company domain accounts
<popey> i may be wrong though
<pleia2> x_x
 * pleia2 back2pycon
<czajkowski> pleia2: find Amy and say hi at the Mongodb area
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-10
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'll do my best :)
<jose> jcastro: is it fine if I make the Sugar on POWER public? it'd be cool if it had even more viewers - but it's all up to you
<jcastro> no please
<jose> ok, np
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> dholbach: ping
<jose> have a minute?
<dholbach> jose, pong
<dholbach> sure
<jono> popey, calendar sync!!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> jcastro: thanks for confirming the cal thingy with IS :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-11
<dholbach> brb, relocating
<dholbach> all rightie... relocating - brb
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone! :)
<jose> jcastro: just got my tshirt on the mail, thanks a bunch! :)
<jcastro> \o/ yeah!
<czajkowski> evening
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> looking forward to tomorrow
<czajkowski> you on the evening tickets also ?
<popey> ya
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> curry afterwards perhaps :)
<popey> oooh yes.
<popey> not seen you for ages
<popey> be good to catch up
<czajkowski> yup :) \o/
<czajkowski> last time I'm in the UK till June that I'm free
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> will need beer and curry
<czajkowski> yummy yummy ciders!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-07
<dpm> popey, mhall119, who is doing the Q&A today? I've not been in the last two, so I'll be on it
<popey> I was on the last two.. soo... :)
<mhall119> I think I was on the last one
<mhall119> dpm: I'll go on with you, since the rest of our team are slackers
<elfy> good day people
<mhall119> morning elfy
<dpm> lol
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<dpm> hi elfy
<dpm> setting up the hangout now
<dpm> (for later)
<mhall119> dpm: we have our call now, right?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah
<dpm> mhall119, let me post on the social networks and join the call, I'll be 1 min
<dpm> mhall119, ok, hangout set up and uoa page updated for later
 * mhall119 prepared adequate caffiene
<dpm> popey, any core apps updates you'd want us to highlight?
<popey> 1. music app was updated in the store yesterday with some bug fixes in
<popey> 2. reminders was bumped by QA due to a couple of crashes and UI bugs (which is good because it shows our QA process works) :)
<popey> 4. Calculator struggling with one UI issue and once done we'll submit to QA
<popey> 3. Docviewer full screen viewing of PDFs (i.e. top toolbar hidden, indicator shown) landed in trunk, will update in the store a bit later.
<popey> that's it for now.
<czajkowski> KAPMAN is my new favourite game in the software center
<czajkowski> did not know it existed!!!
<czajkowski> I know it's not an app app but just felt like sharing :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: in the phone store or desktop store?
<czajkowski> desktop store
<czajkowski> not had a chance to properly play with new phone as need curent phone for working apps for work
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> also need to get a new sim card so I can use it while not unplugging curren phone from network as need it for calls
<czajkowski> may take the Ubuntu phone to NYC for mobile week :D
<dpm> thanks popey, we mentioned the updates at the Q&A
<PabloRubianes> mhall119: have a minute for a PM?
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: you can PM  me any time, no need to ask :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning dholbach, welcome back!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> how are you?
<elfy> good morning both and assorted lurkers
<dpm> :)
<dpm> morning elfy
<dholbach> hey elfy
<dpm> dholbach, good, still catching up a bit after the short break
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dholbach> dpm, ah ok... so I'm not alone with this :-) this morning I felt like somebody needed to bring me up to scratch on what happened in the meantime :-)
<dpm> :-)
<davidcalle> Good morning :)
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
 * dholbach cycles over to the office - brb
<popey> dpm: where did our wednesday meeting go?
<popey> (the team one)
<dholbach> if we have one today, we should probably have a chat about UOS planning (not sure if you talked about this while I was away....)
<dpm> popey, the meeting is still there, but I got a notification that you wouldn't attend it
<dpm> perhaps you deleted it by mistake?
<popey> it's not even in my calendar at all
<czajkowski> there are no words http://dd4814.com/
<popey> could you please re-invite me?
<popey> czajkowski: handy isn't it?
<czajkowski> wow it's orange
<popey> and aubergine when you click it
<dpm> popey, you are still in the list of attendees, can't reinvite you.
<popey> czajkowski: marcoceppi_ made it
<popey> dpm: can you remove / re-add?
<dpm> yeah, will try that
<popey> thanks
<marcoceppi_> popey czajkowski you guys will love http://772953.com/
<popey> dpm: when did you get that decline?
<dpm> popey, you've been reinvited
<popey> I didn't do it.
<popey> how odd
<dpm> popey, I sent you the e-mail I got, that shows when the decline was sent
<popey> \o/ it's back now thanks
<popey> *boggle*
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow!
<popey> o/
<elfy> cya
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
 * dholbach walks over to the office and grabs lunch along the way, bbiab
<czajkowski> toodle pip
<dpm> balloons, mhall119, do you happen to know which flavours are based on LTSs?
<mhall119> all of them?
<mhall119> not sure what you mean
<balloons> dpm, which flavors only release LTS?
<balloons> edubuntu, ubuntu studio, mythbuntu come to mind
<mhall119> I think all of the official flavors follow the same release cycle
<dpm> yeah, sorry I wasn't clear. So e.g. Kubuntu is released every 6 months, so it's not LTS-based
<dpm> but IIRC edubuntu only releases every LTS
<dpm> but I might be mistaken
<mhall119> Edubuntu seems to recommend LTS releases, but I'm pretty sure they still have an actual release every 6 months
<balloons> dpm, the three I listed I believe are the only lts-only. I'll check
<dpm> thanks mhall119, balloons
<dpm> yeah, looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/ it seems edubuntu started going LTS-only after 14.04
<balloons> ok, so ubuntu studio does seem to release non-lts. So just edubuntu and mythbuntu then
<dpm> thanks for checking balloons
<mhall119> dpm: I wouldn't read too much into that, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/14.04/ is empty
<elfy> balloons: could have saved you checking :p
<balloons> elfy, lol
<elfy> and welcome back ofc :)
<jose> hey dpm, you think it'd be possible to get in touch with Dell? I'd like to get more info about where can we buy Ubuntu pre-loaded machines over here
<czajkowski> I have visions of jose blog post from his last Dell interactions :)
<czajkowski> I think it was jose
<jose> lol, yes, it was me
<jose> but things change, I'll give them another shot
<popey> jose: contact barton george
<popey> he's very approachable.
<popey> lovely chap
<jose> popey: gotcha. I think I still have his email somewhere from the first ubuntuonair session we ever had :D
<jose> thank you!
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103249738935363775674/posts/cZ2b8WhnxUB
<popey> leave a public comment on his G+ :)
<jose> lol, will do then
<popey> other people do :)
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<balloons> mhall119, so I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1433370, and I see the current package does indeed have the proper json for the uitk autopilot helpers
<balloons> if you look inside ubuntuuitoolkit.fjson.gz, you should find what you need
<popey> aren't you on vacation balloons ?
<popey> oh, you're back!?
<popey> How was your vacation balloons ? :)
<balloons> popey, yes today is the day of my return :-)
<popey> Welcome back!
<mhall119> balloons: what is the package name with those docs?
<balloons> mhall119, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<mhall119> balloons: ok, got that one working now too
<mhall119> just need ubuntu-html5-theme changes to land in vivid now and I'm all set
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-10
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning all o/
<elfy> morning dpm
<dpm> hey elfy
<dpm> morning dholbach, quick q: what was the status of deploying the help app html to help.u.c?
<popey> morning
<dholbach> dpm, it's still blocked by IS - some part of help.u.c needs redeployment and some apache reconfiguration changes - they believe it's an "S" sized task, ("hopefully not 'M'")
<dholbach> for some reason does xchat not save the backlog reliably or I'd give you Spads' exact words
<popey> dholbach: which channel?
<dholbach> #is
<popey> cant see it.
<popey> nvm
<dpm> dholbach, thanks. Can you remind me about the RT number?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> I can't find the trello card though :)
<dholbach> balloons, about the askubuntu integration: did we ever decide on what exactly needs to be done?
<dholbach> it's not quite clear to me
 * davidcalle grabs coffee before meeting
<balloons> dholbach, ohh for askubuntu, umm.. We tentatively thought we would handle the offline more easily answerable questions, and then point folks at askubuntu for harder stuff. We *could* attempt to pull in tagged questions from askubuntu into the app, however I think I shied away from that idea
<davidcalle> balloons, watch out for stackoverflow API rate limiting, the scope eventually failed because of that
<balloons> davidcalle, ahh nice. Another reason to not pursue it
<dholbach> balloons, can we massage this into a separate user story maybe?
<dholbach> ... until we know what we exactly want to do?
<balloons> dholbach, I'm thinking I don't want it anymore.. I would simply remove it
<dholbach> let's!
 * dholbach will be off to another hippie meeting in a bit
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<dholbach> all right my friends... I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<popey> o/
<czajkowski> popey: when on the phoen you go to Apps
<czajkowski> why is the apps store at the bottom of the page
<czajkowski> surely closer to the top would make more logical sense ?
<popey> you can get to it various ways, that's just one
<czajkowski> popey: one more q then I'll leave you be
<popey> I suspect that will change
<czajkowski> when you search for someething in the app store on the phone
<czajkowski> and it's not there it doesnt tell you
<czajkowski> just remains blank or am I missing something
<czajkowski> went looking for kapman
<czajkowski> but if you search for it - nothing is shown I'd expect to get some sort of this isn't here or app unknown
<popey> lemme try
<popey> I'll file a bug
<czajkowski> popey: :)
<czajkowski> thank you
<czajkowski> popey: or join us at the pub where I can continue to find stuff
<czajkowski> I'm nice like that
<czajkowski> popey: one more I promise...
<czajkowski> if I install an app in the SWC can I tweet out that I've it installed like a share this in a  way to tell people what app I'm using on my phone
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1442750
<popey> no, no way to do that right now
<czajkowski> okie dokie thank you
<czajkowski> I promise I'll stop now
<czajkowski> I actually have time to play with the phone hence the questions
<popey> hah
<popey> feel free anytime
<popey> if I am afk, poke me on telegram
<czajkowski> oh not installed that
<popey> its preinstalled on ubuntu phone :)
<czajkowski> how do I add things to the side bar
<czajkowski> as I really want to get more things there
<czajkowski> to stop me wanting my back arrow
<czajkowski> also why on the Toda screen does it keep asking me to review my google settings
<czajkowski> popey: we need another co  working day where I can ask you questions
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> bah that's naff
<czajkowski> you click telegram
<czajkowski> and go hit your number for the country
<czajkowski> and you have to scroll the whole way down
<czajkowski> no way to enter it United to make it go to the bottom
<czajkowski> no keyboard pop up :(
<popey> or just type it in
<popey> you don't have to scroll, just put 44 in the left box czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: come to the pup we're in the Drummond
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> tom dom niki and even Jon
<popey> not sure I'm prepared for the abuse :)
<czajkowski> welcome to my world!
<czajkowski> tomorrow is loading the skip and dumoing the kitchen
<popey> no pub for me tonight, sorry
<popey> need to go out and get some nibbles and wine
<czajkowski> popey: how do I make it scroll like you did
<popey> make what scroll?
<czajkowski> flip through apps like
<czajkowski> horizontally
<popey> pull in from the right
<popey> from off the screen
<czajkowski> gotcha
<popey> click "skip and setup later" in today?
<czajkowski> ahhh
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<Kilos> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Kilos
<svij> morning dpm
<dpm> hi svij
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> hi davidcalle
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<elacheche> Salut les gars! Morning guys!
 * davidcalle goes for lunch, busy day ahead :) o/
<popey> lunch sounds like a great idea!
<svij> dholbach: any updates on the ubucon site deployment?
<dholbach> svij, no... I pinged Marco about it, but I guess he was busy last week at the sprint
<dholbach> he wanted to put some Django improvements into the juju layer
<dholbach> nothing I really understand O:-)
<svij> ah ok
<dholbach> and no feedback from the people I wrote to about being an UbuCon speaker either... I guess with the upcoming release everyone feels November is still far away
<svij> yep
<svij> and I'm still waiting for dpm s reply *hint hint*
<dholbach> hey marcoceppi
<dholbach> how did the sprint go?
<popey> Meeting o'clock!
<dholbach> all right.... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<dholbach> marcoceppi, can you ping me when you're back online?
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<elacheche> Morning!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hello :)
<dholbach> svij, I won't be able to make it to the call today, sorry
<svij> dholbach: ok
<svij> is anyone coming today then?
<dholbach> I dunno, dpm is travelling
<svij> ah ok
 * davidcalle lunch
<svij> mhall119: I would say that we don't do the ubucon call later. dpm and dholbach are not there and theres not much to talk about.
<mhall119> svij: works for me, updating the brochure is still on my TODO, near the top today
<svij> mhall119: great
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: davidcalle: who's doing the Q&A today?
<jono> mhall119, ready when you are
<inetpro> hi everyone
<inetpro> how do we find who is looking after the host changelogs.ubuntu.com ?
<inetpro> am getting a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error when doing a changelog request
<inetpro> mhall119: ^^
<dpm> hey all
<inetpro> hi dpm
<mhall119> inetpro: try asking in #canonical-sysadmin
<inetpro> thanks mhall119
<pleia2> the server died yesterday, they're working on fixing
<pleia2> I submitted rt ticket #28361 last night about it
<inetpro> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> I have no idea who to tell, I'm guessing someone is here knows or is the person to tell, but http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html is out of date, bzr branch ubuntu:tomboy no longer works correctly
<tsimonq2> it's open source, where do I file a bug or submit a patch?
<tsimonq2> aha nvm but still a really bad issue...
<tsimonq2> bug 1569561
<tsimonq2> (no bot? :/)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-13
<mhall119> tsimonq2: dholbach can probably help you with that site when he's back online tomorrow
<mhall119> IIRC, it's generated from some docs branch somewhere
<tsimonq2> mhall119: alright thanks :)
<pleia2> is the Q&A about Snaps on classic Ubuntu going to be an ubuntu on air thing? re: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu
<pleia2> oh, it says it right there
<pleia2> it is :)
<pleia2> good job brain, you get there eventually
<tsimonq2> pleia2: heh
<tsimonq2> that's me after I ask a question over IRC about half the time :P
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<svij> morning Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hi svij
<dholbach> marcoceppi, please ping me when you're up later on
<tsimonq2> dholbach: hey, you mind giving me a hand? bug 1569561 against the packaging guide is a bit weird and I'd like to be able to just branch from Bazaar.
<tsimonq2> dholbach: it's againast 4.2.2
<tsimonq2> *against
<dholbach> I saw there was a bug report, but I'm too busy to look into it any time soon, sorry.
<dholbach> Try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<dholbach> I'm sure there's somebody there who can help
<tsimonq2> someone responded saying something about UDD being dead...
<dholbach> it's not dead, but it hasn't received a lot of love lately
<dholbach> but as I said: I'm quite busy with a couple of other things right now, so #ubuntu-motu might be more helpful
<dholbach> sorry about that
<tsimonq2> alright, I'll just respond in the bug report, probably the best option ;)
<tsimonq2> alright that's fine :)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> OK... I looked at the bug report
<dholbach> it will be harder to fix
<dholbach> and I won't have the time
<tsimonq2> :)
<jcastro> there's a podcast episode named "Blame Popey for ZFS"
<popey> indeed
<popey> They crowdsource their episode titles
<popey> and "blame popey" is a common suggestion they never use
<jcastro> we've reached peak popey
<popey> hah
<jcastro> this show is pretty good
<jcastro> who are these guys
<jcastro> "popey's attempt to get zfs in ubuntu" lol
<tsimonq2> Blame Popey for ZFS | LINUX Unplugged 140
<tsimonq2> hmm...
<tsimonq2> lol
<jcastro> popey: so let me get this straight
<jcastro> if I buy a mycroft
<jcastro> your voice will be an option
<popey> yes
<popey> in theory its the default voice
<jcastro> man, that's awesome
<jcastro> I would buy one just for that
<jcastro> is there an example?
<jcastro> popey: I have an echo but I would totally dig a popey
<popey> no, not yet
<popey> only finished recording this week
<jcastro> ah ok
<tsimonq2> jcastro: I've watched for a while now, good show, that's Chris and I think the other guy is...Matt? :)
<tsimonq2> wow lol popey :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-14
<jcastro> what time is olli's Q+A?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, yo yo
<dholbach> jcastro, 15 UTC AFAIK
<jcastro> marco is on the road but checking in sporadically
<dpm> hi everyone
<dpm> good morning/afternoon
<marcoceppi> dholbach: o/ I've got a free day today, I've just started digging into the djano layer
<popey> brb, post office calling
<dholbach> marcoceppi, nice - enjoy your day off!
<dpm> popey, dholbach, mhall119, davidcalle & all - could you help promoting the "snaps on classic Ubuntu Q&A" before it starts?
<dpm> I think another round of reminders on FB, Twitter and G+ would be good
 * dholbach posts on the @ubuntudev accounts
 * popey returns
<popey> ya
<dpm> thanks
<mhall119> dpm: how's the internet connectivity there?
<popey> can someone post to @ubuntu ?
<popey> it's only gone to @ubuntu_os which gates via facebook which is a bit obtuse
<mhall119> I don't have access to @ubuntu, not sure who does
<dpm> mhall119, I think good, but I don't know how it'll be when we start streaming
 * popey tweeted from @ubuntu
<popey> also made use of the @ubuntu telegram channel :- http://telegram.me/ubuntu :)
<jonobacon> mhall119, is dpm around?
<dholbach> jonobacon, at a sprint
<jonobacon> dholbach, aha!
<jonobacon> thanks!
<dholbach> he was around earlier for the Q&A
<dholbach> closer to your timezone though :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone and see you tomorrow!
<mhall119> dpm: do you have an M10?
<dpm> mhall119, no, but I've got someone with one nearby :)
<mhall119> dpm: swapnil is asking me questions about it for an article he's writing, but without having one myself I'm not able to answer them all
<mhall119> I need someone to put him in contact with
<popey> mhall119: ---> john mcaleely
<mhall119> oh, good idea, I hadn't thought of him
<jcastro> jono: medium huh?
<jcastro> I see your transition to full on hipster is complete
<popey> Why do people write on medium? Is it discoverability?
<pleia2> popey: that's my guess
<pleia2> they've succeeded in having a good format for topic-driven categorization of posts where services like dreamwidth/livejournal and wordpress hosted things failed (or not tried)
<dpm> oh, jcastro using the h word
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij davidcalle
<svij> hey Kilos
<popey> yo
<Kilos> hi popey
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Hey Kilos
<mhall119> hey Kilos, got a minute?
<Kilos> yessir mhall119
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-10
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ahoneybun> o/ czajkowski
<popey> hi
<ahoneybun> heyo
<balloons> howdy all
 * ahoneybun highfives balloons
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-11
<ahoneybun> popey: did you have this error at all with anbox: Failed to reload daemon: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1
<popey> ahoneybun: maybe take it to #anbox ? :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-12
<czajkowski> Good morning folks
<popey> hello
<czajkowski> popey: howdy doody
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-09
<czajkowski> Aloha
 * tsimonq2 waves to czajkowski 
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: ello
<tsimonq2> czajkowski: How are you?
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-04-11
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> om
<tsimonq2> *o/
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: we're on a 2 day delay here :)
<tsimonq2> czajkowski: hehe
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: we seem to be the only 2 who chat briefly in here any more
<tsimonq2> czajkowski: Right, unfortunately.
